# Gibt es streeter im Raum Bayreuth?



## Bayer (14. November 2003)

So servus!   

wollt mal an Aufruf machen ob es Biker aus dem Raum Bayreuth gibt, die Lust ham aweng in Bayreuth fahren zu gehn und mir vielleicht a paar spots dort zeigen können weil ich mich da nämlich selber net so auskenn.


----------



## sabba (15. November 2003)

Aber in Rawatz..... Kummst etz heind? 
I ruf a mal an!

howadere
sabba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. November 2003)

dirtykid
meister
carre_13
etc.


----------



## sunnyDH (19. November 2003)

und ich! 
naja, vielleicht kann ich mich irgendwann mal dazuzählen. wenn ich mehr schaff als nen bordstein...


----------



## Bayer (19. November 2003)

@sunny: des is doch immerhin schon mal ein anfang!!! des bekomma scho nu hin das du a mal aweng mehr schaffst, musst nur immer fleißig trainieren!!


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2003)

was mich mal interessieren würd ... was macht ihr als streeter 

manuals? (find ich geil wenns einer richtig schnell hinbringt)
drops?
tricks? 
trial?


----------



## Bayer (20. November 2003)

@eman
eigentlich alles mögliche wheelie manual drops (in treppen, über treppen, von mauern) halt alles was gaudi bringt. ab und zu vielleicht a paar tricks.
kommt auf jeden einzelnen drauf an


----------



## OLB Wastl (20. November 2003)

Ich bezeichne des eher als Spassradfahren aber ihr seit ja noch jung und Kosnumbeeinflusst!


          OLB Wastl

                  Der einfach zum spass fahrrad fährt, wo er will wald wiese stadt pool


----------



## OLB EMan (20. November 2003)

naja das nennt sich dann freeride


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. November 2003)

@ wastl


bis gleich
dbyl
Richie


----------



## OLB Carre (30. November 2003)

ja servus ihr radfahrer, wohn etz in bayreuth und hab unter der woche maßig zeit zum street fahren! 
@ richard: wie müssen auch mal irgendwo fahren gehn! dann nehma no den wastl mit und dann wird des a fetzn gaudi!

also wer lust und spaß am radfahren hat, kann sich ja mal melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (2. Dezember 2003)

@carre13
 also wenn ich mal in Bayreuth bin geb ich dir auf alle fälle mal bescheid. is ja eigentlich net so weid weg vo mir. So wies ausschaut bist du aber besser wie ich, also ich weiß net ob du lust hast mit nem "anfänger" biken zu gehn.


----------



## OLB Carre (3. Dezember 2003)

@ bayer: des mitm besser fahren kann man schlecht beurteilen, schließlich waren wir noch net miteinander fahren! außerdem is ma des wurscht wer besser fährt!
mir gehts halt darum das ich ungern alleine rumfahr! zu zwei machts halt doch mehr spass! also, ich hab auf jeden fall lust biken zu gehen!
es können ruhig auch mehr leute sein!
servus!


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Dezember 2003)

allgemein gehts zumindest mir so das es weniger stress ist wenn der der mitfährt kleiner gleich gleichgut ist


----------



## sunnyDH (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von OLB EMan _
> *allgemein gehts zumindest mir so das es weniger stress ist wenn der der mitfährt kleiner gleich gleichgut ist  *



dann würde es dir mit mir bestimmt besonders viel spaß machen    


@bayer: wie wars in bt am freitag?


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Dezember 2003)

ja also mittwochs wäre jetzt immer nen Termin..
weil ich hab da zeit der carre-13
und noch diverse andere streeter aus bayreuth die hier aber keiner kennt....
also wenn jemand lust hat mittwochs mitzufahren der meldet sich halt bei mir 
[email protected] ich organisiere des dann wegen treffpunkt etc.

man sieht sich
Richie


----------



## sabba (8. Dezember 2003)

lol du und organisiern.....

des is ja wie a Müncher mit Kölsch in der Hand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Dezember 2003)

nerv net!


----------



## Bayer (8. Dezember 2003)

@sunny: am freitag wars echt voll cool!!! also des wochenende kann ich leider net , aber nächstes is dann wieder super, können ja mal auch wo anders fahrn außer speichersdorf.


----------



## OLB Carre (9. Dezember 2003)

an richard: kommst du etz morgen oder nich?
meld dich mal! carre


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. November 2004)

Ahoi, Ahoi!
Tja, liebe Sportsfreunde, Pünktlichkeit war noch nie meine Stärke. Und so gebe ich mir alle Ehre und komme ein knappes Jahr zu spät. Aber auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mit meinem Post vereinsamt da stehe, möchte ich mich dennoch, zwar nicht als waschechter Streeter, so doch als passionierter Bordsteinhüpfer zu erkennen geben. 
Nun, zu meiner Person sei so viel gesagt (zu viel möchte ich nun auch nicht preisgeben  nicht, dass Leute auf der Strasse mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen und mit den Worten ein-ganzes-Jahr-zu-spät-Mann mich verhöhnen): Ich studiere in Bayreuth (1. Sem.) und habe die City schon ein Wenig auschecken dürfen. So was wie Streeter habe ich in Bayreuth aber noch nicht gesehen  auch keine besonders gute Locations. Aber mit paar gesunden Händen ließe sich sicher was schaufeln.
Also, falls es noch Leute gibt (oder eventuell neue dazu gekommen sind) würde ich mich über Feedback freuen.
Ahoi.
j.j.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (15. November 2004)

hallo !! 
bin wohl auch n bischen spät dran, aber was solls!
also ich wohn auch hier in bayreuth und es wär echt mal fein n paar neue leute kennen zu lernen, mit denen man fahren kann. !! 
Also meldet euch ihr bayreuther!
go cruisn


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. November 2004)

m01n,
dann geb ich mich auch mal als passionierter Bordsteinhüpfer zu erkennen,
es gibt schon noch mehr leute in BTH, z.B. wäre da noch der t0biR4K3t3 und der decolocsta...

Man müsste mal nen Treffpunkt oder so ausmachen, wo man sich zweimal in der woche oder so trifft. Hab zwar ein paar Telefonnummern, auch vom Bayer, aber irgendwie schafft man es nicht, alle zusammenzutrommeln...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. November 2004)

Na, da hätten wir doch schon eine kleine Community! Für den Anfang reicht das ... mit ein Wenig Rumgepose und vor allem Präsenz auf der Strasse lassen sich sicher noch mehr Leute begeistern. Und wenn Sunny sich mal wieder aufraffen und ihre Wehleidigkeit   überwinden würde, dann hätten wir sogar einen Frauenanteil, was wiederum Akzeptanz schaffen würde (und womöglich noch mehr weibliche Gleichgesinnte anlocken würde.) An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, dass man zum gut aussehen nicht unbedingt 'ne Hammer Gabel haben muss (o.Ä.), da reicht auch eine Indy XC oder so (habe nämlich am Samstag ein Weib mit eben solcher Gabel den Bürgersteig runter cruisen sehen (auf dem Hinterrad!) - Monster-Style mit Minimalaufwand. So denn: lasst uns doch mal treffen, posen, fachsimpeln und eine neue Szene (Bayreuther-Szene) begründen!  
j.j.


----------



## sketcher (16. November 2004)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da hätten wir doch schon eine kleine Community!



Moin Jungs,

ich möchte euch beileibe nicht vertreiben. Ihr dürft hier gern weiterschreiben, doch ich glaube, bei den Franken findet ihr besseren Anschluß.

Die Bayreuther waren lange mit den Thüringern zusammen hier, doch vor einem Jahr sind alle Beiträge ins frankenforum verschoben worden. Den hier hat man (wahrscheinlich ich selbst) wohl übersehen.

Viel Spaß noch,
sketcher


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. November 2004)

@ sketcher: da hast du verdammt Recht! Das habe ich mir nämlich auch gedacht, aber da der  Threat ja bereits bestand ... habe ich mich da eben auch zu Wort gemeldet (früher war ja reger Verkehr hier, obwohl das Forum geographisch völlig falsch eingeordnet ist/war)
Es wäre natürlich wahnsinnig hilfreich, würde man auch dieses Forum richtig einordnen ... kannst du das? Oder an wen soll man sich da wenden?
j.j.


----------



## sketcher (16. November 2004)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du das?



Was hiermit geschehen ist!
Ich lasse einen Link im Thüringer, damit die anderen sich auch hierher finden.

Beste Grüße an unsere Freunde im Frankenland!

sketcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (16. November 2004)

FEIN FEIN
sind ja doch noch n paar bayreuther da. 
@ SahnebrotRider
    lass uns mal treffen, wie du schon gesagt hast, a weng rumposen, fachsimpeln und natürlich zwischendurch a bissl cruisn. wie siehts bei dir denn die woche aus??? morgen is ja n feiertag (muss zwar trotzdem früh arbeiten, aber egal), wenn das wetter passt könnt ma ja mal ne runde drehen. 
ich werd auch noch dem pHONe^dEtEcTor  	bescheid sagen, der is sicha auch mit dabei. 
Ach ja wenns morgen nich klappt, vielleicht ja am wochenende !

und was is denn mit den ganzen anderen bayreuthern (Bayer, sabba, Chickenfeed, sunnyDH....) ???
Es müsste doch mal zu schaffen sein alle zusammen zu trommeln... 
also dann, man sieht sich ! hoff ich


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. November 2004)

Ahoi, Ahoi!
Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen mit der Auftraggabe zur Forumverschiebung verärgert, aber so haben wir gewiss mehr Chancen Leute zu finden.

@t0biR4K3t3: Also, dass Morgen ein Feiertag ist, wusste ich gar nicht. So was geht an mir ständig vorbei. Nun, das mit dem Fahren ist so 'n Ding. Ich habe im Hinblick auf Saisonende die Karre zerlegt ... wäre ja eigentlich nicht besonders tragisch, würde mir nicht ein Innenlager fehlen (ich habe es schon bestellt - also WE steht das Bike). Sollte sich wirklich bestätigen, dass morgen ein Feiertag ist, würde ich auch meine alten Kurbeln dran schrauben. Also sag wo und wann - ich bin am Start! Mit pHONe^dEtEcTor habe ich mich erstmal auf WE verständigt. Na ja ... kommt halt aufs Wetter an! Aber ich bin dabei!
j.j.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (16. November 2004)

"Sollte sich wirklich bestätigen, dass morgen ein Feiertag ist, würde ich auch meine alten Kurbeln dran schrauben. "

@SahnebrotRider

so ich hab grad nochmal im kalender nachgekuckt: Morgen ist Buß- u. Bettag.
Auf jeden fall haben die ganzen schulen morgen frei, arbeiten muss ma aber glaub ich trotzdem   denk ich.
Also ich zumindest, bin aber so um 12.00 fertig. Dann noch schnell was essen und schon kann`s los gehen. 

"Also sag wo und wann - ich bin am Start!"

Dann sag ich mal um 13.30 vorm Karstadt (direkt am marktplatz)

bis morgen dann 
t0bi


----------



## sunnyDH (17. November 2004)

@j.j.: wehleidigkeit????? das kann ich wohl nicht glauben!   

im moment sieht es so aus: versucht mal, eure rechte hand auf die linke schulter zu legen und zwar so, dass der ellbogen möglichst auf schulterhöhe is. geschafft? ok! das geht bei mir grad nimmer. im übrigen kann ich nachts nimmer schlafen, weil immer wenn ich mich rumdreh, tuts so weh, dass ich davon aufwach. so, genug gejammert. 

noch was unerfreuliches: hab im moment kein fahrrad da! steht daheim.

cu, sonja


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (17. November 2004)

so hi nochmal!
bin grad mit arbeit fertig!
wetter...naja geht grad so  
@SahnebrotRider: also heut um 13.30 am karstadt!?!
   Regenschirm nich vergessen   	  
bis denne


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. November 2004)

Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde!
Zu aller erst @Sunny: Hey, Gute, reg dich ab, war doch nur ein Witz ... zugegeben, kein guter, aber immerhin. Haben uns doch alle lieb!  

Nun, der Ausflug war sauber ... ähm ich meine fein! Geile Action, gut bekömmliches Niveau. Mehr davon!
j.j.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (17. November 2004)

abend,
ja war heut n schöner cruis. zwar war das wetter echt nicht grad der bringer aber sonst wars voll goil   
spätestens am wochenende noochmal!!
bis die tage


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (18. November 2004)

tach zusammen. 
ich wollt nur mal schnell den termin für den nächsten cruis ansagen:
Samstag 20.11.04 um 13.00 uhr, treffpunkt ist vorm karstadt. 
wer lust hat kann sich ja bei mir melden oder einfach hier im thread posten oder einfach vorbei kommen.
um zahlreiches erscheinen wird gebeten!!!
cya t0bi


----------



## sunnyDH (18. November 2004)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde!
> Zu aller erst @Sunny: Hey, Gute, reg dich ab, war doch nur ein Witz ...
> j.j.



hab mich ja gar net aufgeregt, da war doch ein smilie dahinter oder net??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. November 2004)

Hey Ho!
@t0biR4K3t3: 
1. Steht das noch mit 20.11. - falls nicht, bitte noch vor 13:00 Uhr posten. Kein Bock den Arsch für nix abzufrieren. 
2. Gibt es ein grobes Rahmenprogramm? Ich überlege, bloß in welchen Umfang an Protektion gedacht werden muss (ich meine, wenn's so scheiß-glitschig ist im Wald, würde ich dann doch lieber Helm mitnehmen). 
3. Poste doch mal deine ICQ-Nummer. Ist doch echt müßig alles übers Forum abzuwickeln.
So denn
See Ya In The Dirt
Ahoi.
j.j.


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2004)

ja wohn zwar a paar kilometer von bayreuth
weg komm aber die woche so 1x bis 2x nach bay.

andsonsten gibts in bayreuth schon a paar streetfahrer
auch nen bmxer (360° to manual to tailwhip  )
und spotmäßig is der neue pool jawohl der absolute oberhammer
....naja im moment is ja scheiss wetter aber dann im frühjahr!

mfg
Richie


----------



## Zafee (21. November 2004)

dann melde ich mich hier auch mal   

wohne auch in BT; studiere 3. Sem BWL (glaube sogar mit Sunny zusammen) wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber ich denke Sie auf dem Bild erkennen zu können...

Acidrider is auchn BTer; wir sind schonma zusammen gefahren; aber wir gehen beide ehr in die Richtung CC. Evtl schau ich mal bei nem Treffen vorbei, wobei mein Bike nicht wirklich für Drops etc geeignet ist (RST Capa T4 Gabel; wird erst in gut 12 Monaten ausgetauscht)


grüße


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (21. November 2004)

hi zusammen!
so der cruis heute war wieder voll gut, obwohl wir mehr am buddeln als am fahren waren. 
 
Die nächste buddel/fahr-aktion gibts morgen 21.11.04. 
Wir fahren wie immer am Karstadt los und treffen uns um 13.00 uhr. 
@Zafee: Also wir machen ja keine mörderdrops o.ä. , also geht zur not sicher auch mit der rst, komm einfach mal vorbei und kucks dir an und den acidrider kannst ja auch noch mitbringen. 
So dann, bis morgen 
t0bi


----------



## Zafee (21. November 2004)

wie was und wo seid ihr gefahren?


grüße


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (21. November 2004)

3 frangen in einer, net schlecht

wie: also heute mit schaufeln und säge als extra ausstattung, sonst wie immer mit rucksack, helm, schoner und keiner Ahnung   

was: naja viel gefahren sind wir nicht, waren ja mit kickerbau beschäftigt.
Wenn nicht grad gegraben wird ist bei uns aber alles dabei. Von Touren (aber gemütlich) über citycruis bis dirtn. 

wo: heute am siegesturm, das ist der wald oberhalb vom festspielhaus.
Normalerweise halt in bayreuth u. umgebung (Buchstein, diverse Sandgruben, Studentenwald, Saaser Berg, .... hauptsach bergab u/o  n bisschen airtime    

so jetzt kennst dich aus! 

P.S.: Morgen wird nochmal die Schaufel geschwungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (21. November 2004)

wo genau am Siegesturm?
bin da auch ab und an unterwegs.


grüße


----------



## sunnyDH (22. November 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> dann melde ich mich hier auch mal
> 
> wohne auch in BT; studiere 3. Sem BWL (glaube sogar mit Sunny zusammen) wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber ich denke Sie auf dem Bild erkennen zu können...



kannst ja ruhig ma hallo sagen, ich beiß auch net, versprochen...


----------



## Zafee (22. November 2004)

nee, war in HGB heute viel zu müde dazu   
bin nun heimgefahren um erstmal ne Runde zu schlafen.

werde Dich aber demnächst mal ansprechen. Saß heute ne Reihe vor Dir bisschen weiter rechts (Patrick saß rechts neben mir; Stuhl links war frei und dann saß da der Daniel); mit nem schwarzen Rollkragenpulli und ner Frisur, die eigtl keine ist.

Kannst mich zuordnen?

kannst mich ja mal im ICQ adden. Nr, siehe Sig.


grüße


----------



## sunnyDH (23. November 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> nee, war in HGB heute viel zu müde dazu



verständlich



			
				Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst mich zuordnen?



ne, sorry, aber da hab ich wohl auch geschlafen


----------



## Zafee (23. November 2004)

wir können uns ja mal demnächst irgendwo auf dem Campus treffen.
Sitze gerade in der NW II Bib an den supertollen hyperschnellen Sun Rechnern...
die haben auch schon Museumswert...
Habe Dir übrigens mal nen ICQ Request geschickt.



grüße


/edit: die Tastaturen sind auch kacke


----------



## sunnyDH (24. November 2004)

also, das icq in der uni geht ja auch dermaßen super   
morgen bei jahresabschluss oder makro kannste ja mal auf mich zukommen...ne?


----------



## munchin Monster (24. November 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> @Zafee: Also wir machen ja keine mörderdrops o.ä. , also geht zur not sicher auch mit der rst, komm einfach mal vorbei und kucks dir an *und den acidrider kannst ja auch noch mitbringen.* So dann, bis morgen



Wieso erfahr ich nie was?     lol   ^^

Ne schmarrn    Aber wusste noch gar net das Zafee die anderen über mich informiert  dabei würde ich doch mit meiner geliebten axel elite nie nen drop wagen  dafür hab ich einfach zu wenig geld.. (um mir dann ne neue zu kaufen) - und ich bleib doch lieber beim 'normalen' fahren g


also machts gut - aber ich schau mir das sicher mal an - wohn ja gleich unterhalb vom siegesturm - würde halt dann hochgelaufen kommen, weil mein bike is im moment eh nicht einsatzfähig -

alsoi gebt mal bescheid.

mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (24. November 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> also, das icq in der uni geht ja auch dermaßen super
> morgen bei jahresabschluss oder makro kannste ja mal auf mich zukommen...ne?



hast kein Inet daheim?
wenn sichs in JA/Makro (bin ich immer im Audimax) ergibt, sicher.

in JA sitze ich zu 95% in der letzten Reihe. Evtl sieht man sich so mal.

bis denne


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (25. November 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> wohn ja gleich unterhalb vom siegesturm


Du wohnst in der hohen warte acid???
Wahrscheinlich hab ich dich dann schonmal gesehen, denn ich wohn auch da oben! 
Ach und wenn du nich drope willst, dann fahr ich auch ma gern ne tour mit


----------



## Zafee (25. November 2004)

ich wäre auch ehr für ne Tour zu haben :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (25. November 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> ich wäre auch ehr für ne Tour zu haben :>



... meine Rede. Aber wahrscheinlich erst anno 2005    

freu mich schon drauf -   


mfg bike benni


----------



## munchin Monster (25. November 2004)

aber beim Droppen oder Springen wie auch immer  - wollt ich mal zuschauen..

also gebt mir bitte mal bescheid wann ihr am siegesturm seid, dann komm ich mal hoch.

grüße


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. November 2004)

Tja T0b1, das hast du jetzt davon! Nun musst du wohl den Scheiß-4-Meter-Drop springen! Musstest ja so dick auftragen  jetzt steh deinen Mann! (so viele Ausrufezeichen  der blanke Wahnsinn)
An die CC-Fraktion: Hey Leute. Also so HC fahren hier die Wenigsten. Das heißt: an sich muss keiner das Niveau fürchten. So ruppig geht es nicht zu  es gibt keine 3m hohe Tables im Wald (noch nicht) und wenn es die gäbe, dann würden wir sie zwar vermutlich springen, aber garantiert nicht stehen. Und ich habe noch niemanden einen Hammer-Drop springen gesehen (ach doch, der eine Scott-Fahrer  aber so hoch war der auch nicht  im Sommer springe ich den auch!  alle Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr). Was ich damit sagen will: kommt vorbei, wenn es wieder heißt: Heute 13 : irgendwas vorm Karstadt, seht cool aus und habt vor allem Spaß  es lacht euch keiner aus, wenn ihr ******* aufm Bike baut  vorausgesetzt ihr verzieht keine Miene, wenn wir am abkacken sind!  nein nein  kein Die, kein Wir  Nur Wir! Wie klingt das?
So viel von mir. Auch wenn es keinen Sinn ergibt, so habe ich mich wenigstens zu Wort gemeldet. Vielen Dank.
Ahoi.
j.j.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. November 2004)

Was sollen diese ******-Sterne da? Was erlauben sich diese ******* *******? Das kann doch nicht sein, so ein ********!!!


----------



## Zafee (25. November 2004)

wenn zeit ist, komme ich gerne mal vorbei

@Benni: jo 2005 fahren wir ma wieder gescheit^^


----------



## munchin Monster (26. November 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> @Benni: jo 2005 fahren wir ma wieder gescheit^^



.... oh oh    da muss dein Verbandszeug dann gleich dran glauben, wenn wir "richtig" fahren      

... oder so ähnlich   


Zur Zeit geht's mir nich so gut.. Schule nervt total und ich werd auch noch krank.. hat mir gerade noch gefehlt.


mfg


----------



## Zafee (26. November 2004)

dann mal gute Besserung^^

naja richtig fahren: Berg so schnell wie geht hoch und gemütlich wieder runter^^

finde übrigens den Berg vom letzten mal sehr interessant; sobald ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, werde ich mich da öfter aufhalten^^ --> nächstes Semester


----------



## munchin Monster (26. November 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> dann mal gute Besserung^^
> 
> naja richtig fahren: Berg so schnell wie geht hoch und gemütlich wieder runter^^



richtig fahren in meinen Augen an richtigen Bergen : langsam hoch (Die krasse Steigung lässt ja nichts anderes zu    ) und schnell runter (denkst ja wohl selber nich, dass ich mich hochschinde um runterzutuckern 

wir müssen mal die NEUBÜRG runterfahren, ist zwischen Mistelgau und Obernsees...    da hatte ich schonmal meine 75 km/h drauf    und mächtig gekurbelt was das Zeug hält *g*



			
				Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> finde übrigens den Berg vom letzten mal sehr interessant; sobald ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, werde ich mich da öfter aufhalten^^



Ja, den Berg find' ich auch interessant     vor allem die links-rechtskurven-kombi-schotterstrecke mit lustigen größeren Steinbrocken in der Mitte         lol

 naja soviel dazu... ich freu mich aber schon auf's nächste mal... 

mfg benni


----------



## OLB Carre (27. November 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> richtig fahren in meinen Augen an richtigen Bergen : langsam hoch (Die krasse Steigung lässt ja nichts anderes zu    ) und schnell runter (denkst ja wohl selber nich, dass ich mich hochschinde um runterzutuckern
> 
> i


oh ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (29. November 2004)

nabend!
wollt nur mal den nächsten termin ansagen:
Mittwoch 1.12.04 um 13.00 am Karstadt.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (30. November 2004)

hi zusammen, wollt nur sagen das ich am 1.12 nicht dabei bin, muss leider arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2004)

Lesezeichen  

G.


----------



## sunnyDH (1. Dezember 2004)

was is denn 13 uhr für ne zeit? da können doch nur schüler...menno, habt ihrs gut!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Dezember 2004)

Was? Nur Schüler? Also mir passt das immer ausgezeichnet und ich bin ja wohl 'n Student ... und was für einer - ein Vollblutstudent! Und außerdem können diesen Termin nur Leute wahrnehmen, die zum Zeitpunkt der Verkündung im Besitze eines Zweirades sind ... dazu zählst du ja wohl nicht. Also rede es bitte nicht mies!
j.j.


----------



## Zafee (1. Dezember 2004)

und selbst 13 Uhr sollte für Schüler knapp werden, oder? Aaaaaaaaaaalso zu meiner Schulzeit... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> und selbst 13 Uhr sollte für Schüler knapp werden, oder? Aaaaaaaaaaalso zu meiner Schulzeit... ;-)



Aaaaaaaaaalso das kann ich bestätigen   Hab in der Regel 12.40 uhr Schule aus, oder später.

 Ich hab ja heut' 2 Spezis mit Mörderbikes vorm Karstadt gesehen, da hab ich grad aufn Bus gewartet...

Der eine hat glaub ich dauernd in meine Richtung geschaut *angst*    lol


Und - wo cruist ihr so rum? Was stellt ihr dann so an?   


mfg benni


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Und außerdem können diesen Termin nur Leute wahrnehmen, die zum Zeitpunkt der Verkündung im Besitze eines Zweirades sind ... dazu zählst du ja wohl nicht.



Hab irgendwo schon gelesen das sunny z.Z. kein Bike hat, aber warum? Geschrottet,verkauft,geklaut oder einfach irgendwo vergessen?! - klärt mich mal drüber auf


----------



## Zafee (1. Dezember 2004)

@Benni: sie hats daheim
ich cruise immer zur Uni und zurück^^
aber bei dem da angewandten Fahrstil und der Strecke wäre ein Rennrad besser ;-)


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

Zafeeaber bei dem da angewandten Fahrstil und der Strecke wäre ein Rennrad besser  schrieb:


> Was ist denn besagter angewandter Fahrstil?   -> Fahren um Leben und Tod, weil du nicht zu spät kommen möchtest oder wie?
> 
> à propos Rennrad    Hab ich doch gestern oder vorgestern ein tolles Video gefunden, das musst du/ müsst ihr euch unbedingt mal reinziehen falls möglich... also ich find's nicht schlecht...
> 
> ...


----------



## Zafee (1. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Zafee schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

Haste dir das Vid jetzt mal angeschaut?


- greetz


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wohnst in der hohen warte acid???
> Wahrscheinlich hab ich dich dann schonmal gesehen, denn ich wohn auch da oben!
> Ach und wenn du nich drope willst, dann fahr ich auch ma gern ne tour mit



Wo wohnstn etz genau?


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (1. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wohnstn etz genau?



na direkt im hussengut, hinten am schlittenberg, genaueres morgen beim stammtisch


----------



## munchin Monster (2. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> genaueres morgen beim stammtisch



...ich werd wahrscheinlich nicht kommen... hat verschiedene Gründe...

Wenn's am Wochenende wär, hätt ich wohl mal mehr Lust aber noja. Findet sich schon nächstes Jahr irgendwas... kein Plan lol 


also cu und viel Spaß - achja ich wohn übrigens Sieglindestraße


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (2. Dezember 2004)

und ich in der Stolzingstr., also wahrscheinlich keine 500m entfernung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (2. Dezember 2004)

hab doch nix schlecht geredet!!!! aber ich kann halt unter der woche kein einziges mal um 13 uhr und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich in meiner schulzeit meistens um 12.45 schule aus...


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (2. Dezember 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> hab doch nix schlecht geredet!!!! aber ich kann halt unter der woche kein einziges mal um 13 uhr und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte ich in meiner schulzeit meistens um 12.45 schule aus...



Hallo Sonja , und hast die Klausuren gut rumgekriegt?
Gruß Ernie


----------



## munchin Monster (2. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich in der Stolzingstr., also wahrscheinlich keine 500m entfernung



Ich wohn in 109... jetz nimmste mal meine daten und gbst sie in nen routenplaner ein und dann noch deine daten  mal sehen was der ausspuckt      


499,999999m    


mfg


----------



## sunnyDH (3. Dezember 2004)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sonja , und hast die Klausuren gut rumgekriegt?
> Gruß Ernie



was für klausuren denn?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ...und spotmäßig is der neue pool jawohl der absolute oberhammer
> ....naja im moment is ja scheiss wetter aber dann im frühjahr!
> 
> mfg
> Richie









 Man sieht Dir an, du hast dein spass  

(ich hab mir mal erlaubt schnell ne sequenz anzufertigen, sieht noch nicht so gut aus, ist meine erste    )


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Dezember 2004)

yeah geil schaut super aus( also die frequenz mein ich..bei dem jump fehlt noch nen trick naja des nächste mal   )

cool müss ma öfters machen sowas


----------



## littledevil (3. Dezember 2004)

Wow .. wie viele Bilder kannst du denn machen hintereinander? Meine Cam hört nach 6 auf


----------



## OLB Wastl (3. Dezember 2004)

Hmm
Der war ja net ganz rüber hmm1

Aber das hab ich mir das letzte Mal auch überlegt! Aber die vegetation soll ja leben bleiben!

wastl


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (3. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Wow .. wie viele Bilder kannst du denn machen hintereinander? Meine Cam hört nach 6 auf



Ne das warn keine fotos, der peda hat mit seiner diggi gefilmt und die bilder da rausgeschnitten. 
Ach andi wie schauts denn mit sram Jam aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Dezember 2004)

hmm naja herr förth
die kritik kann ja nur von ihnen stammen...
aber erst mal selber machen und wir sind da in nem skatepark und net in einer gärtnerei!

aber nichts für ungut und des nächste mal zeig ich dir das ich auch ganz drüber komm...

wann fahrn ma denn mal wieder? heut gings net...

dere
Richie


----------



## OLB Carre (3. Dezember 2004)

sersn, wie schauts morgen aus? wetter? hab schon mitm wastl gephont! hab mal wieder lust auf biken! 

@ chicken: is die sequenz  von bayreuth im neuen pool? wenn ja, ich will da hin! 

da zieht man von bayreuth weg und zack, baun die nen pool! unglaublich! aber der pool in regensburg is auch net schlecht! 

haberdeere!

OLB Carre!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (4. Dezember 2004)

also wenn jemdand lust hat heut in bayreuth zu fahren, ich stell mich um 13.30 vorn Karstadt. kommt vorbei, umso mehr umso besser! 
bis später. t0bi


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (4. Dezember 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> was für klausuren denn?



Na jene welche , die daran gehindert haben im August zum Feuerberg zu kommen.
To you remember???


----------



## OLB Carre (5. Dezember 2004)

ja, der pool is net schlecht, da werd ich öfter mal vorbeischaun! nun gut, sersn!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (5. Dezember 2004)

nabend,
nächster cruise is heute 5.5. sonntag um 13.30 am Karstadt !
also kommt vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (5. Dezember 2004)

@ Wastl: sorry hatte gestern mal so richtig bock auf Wald und Wiese nachdem ich die letzten 8 Wochen fast bloß noch auf teer unterwegs war..   
@ tobi: Ja sram jam.. hmm vergessen. Bin lieber hier gefahren nachdem ich von dem Typen der fahren wollt keine Antwort bekommen hab.. Ich meld mich dann nochmal wegen morgen
@Chickken: Na heut Esb?
@Carre: Bin die Woche ws mal in Regensburg.. evtl bring ich mein Bike mit wenn alles klappt.. dann meld ich mich mal


----------



## OLB Carre (5. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @Carre: Bin die Woche ws mal in Regensburg.. evtl bring ich mein Bike mit wenn alles klappt.. dann meld ich mich mal


 ja mach das! musst mich aber am Handy anrufen! bin unter der woche internet-los! meine nummer is: 01711265659

mittwoch passts mir a besten! da hab ich schon um zwei feierabend, sonst erst um fünf!

cu!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (5. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Ja sram jam.. hmm vergessen. Bin lieber hier gefahren nachdem ich von dem Typen der fahren wollt keine Antwort bekommen hab.. Ich meld mich dann nochmal wegen morgen


´
halb so wild, gestern warn ja wastl u carre in bayreuth. bin mit den 2 gefahren, war a mords gaudi und a bissl was glernt hab ich auch noch. ja und wegen morgen: also ich hab den ganzen tag frei, können also fahren bis wir nimma können! Ach und wenn du mich nicht mehr telefonisch erwischst (bin heut abend unterwegs), dann schreib einfach die uhrzeit hier ins forum oder über icq oder sonstwie. Ich bin auf jeden fall dabei! 
grüße t0bi


----------



## littledevil (5. Dezember 2004)

Also ich bin morgen evtl schon ab 8 Uhr in Bayreuth. Muss mal sehen. Ruf halt mal an so ab 8. Nummer: 01752769525 
Bis denn


----------



## konamann (5. Dezember 2004)

dicke sequenz vom Richie!
wenn ich wieder fit bin kommt mal meine Cam mit.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Dezember 2004)

Ein mittelloser Jura-Student Mitte 20, sucht eine herrenlose Sie für gemeinsame kerzenwarme Nähabende. Alter ist egal. 
Allerdings sollte sie unbedingt sein: 	Federleicht, mittelgroß, formschön-schlank und unheimlich spitz! Ebenso ist ein intaktes Öhr Grundvoraussetzung. 
Bitte melde dich, bevor es zu spät ist!
j.j.


----------



## Zafee (6. Dezember 2004)

na grad in der RW Bib neben dem Schönfelder aufgewacht und gemerkt, dass es doch nicht schöner ist, als neben ner Frau aufzuwachen? bei vielen Juristen kommt diese Erkenntnis gar nicht ;-)


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Dezember 2004)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ein mittelloser Jura-Student Mitte 20, sucht eine herrenlose Sie für gemeinsame kerzenwarme Nähabende. Alter ist egal.
> Allerdings sollte sie unbedingt sein: 	Federleicht, mittelgroß, formschön-schlank und unheimlich spitz! Ebenso ist ein intaktes Öhr Grundvoraussetzung.
> Bitte melde dich, bevor es zu spät ist!
> j.j.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Dezember 2004)

Suche doch keine Frau. Eine Nähnadel brauche ich ... und zwar dringend!


----------



## Zafee (6. Dezember 2004)

nicht noch die passende Näherin dazu? Deine Ansprüche sind ja leicht zu befriedigen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (6. Dezember 2004)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:
			
		

> Na jene welche , die daran gehindert haben im August zum Feuerberg zu kommen.
> To you remember???



ach die...naja...eine bestanden    ...eine nicht bestanden  
...eine nicht mitgeschrieben   



> is die sequenz von bayreuth im neuen pool? wenn ja, ich will da hin!



ach jetzt check ich das mit dem pool...hab scho gedacht, du sitzt mim handy im schwimmbad. konnte das irgendwie net so ganz verstehen.



> Ein mittelloser Jura-Student Mitte 20, sucht eine herrenlose Sie für gemeinsame kerzenwarme Nähabende. Alter ist egal.



1. mittellos: dann wird das sowieso schwer   
2. herrenlos: papa passt auf    
3. nähabende: da tun sich bei mir sehr viele fragezeichen auf     



> na grad in der RW Bib neben dem Schönfelder aufgewacht und gemerkt, dass es doch nicht schöner ist, als neben ner Frau aufzuwachen?



zafee, j.j. ist der falsche für eine affaire mit schönfelder...!!!


cu


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Dezember 2004)

Nein! Nein! Nein! Ich brauche wirklich nur eine Nähnadel! Habe mir nämlich am WE die Hose zerfetzt, habe aber nicht das nötige Equipment um sie zu flicken. Wenn's natürlich zur Nadel eine Frau gibt, auf die die Beschreibung ebenfalls passt, dann wäre ich selbsverständlich auch nicht abgeneigt sie in die besinnlichen Nähabende zu involvieren  . 
j.j.


----------



## Zafee (6. Dezember 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> ach die...naja...eine bestanden    ...eine nicht bestanden
> ...eine nicht mitgeschrieben



hm, und nachgeschrieben?


eh, achja: müsstest Du nicht gerade in Ö-Recht sitzen?


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Dezember 2004)

neue hose kaufen oder mit loch fahrn was solls...
kuck:
mit der war ich so sogar in der schule!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Dezember 2004)

Ach komm ... zerfetzte Hosen habe ich auch genug. Die Stelle ist entscheidend!


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Dezember 2004)

wenn nix zu verbergen gibt was solls?


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (7. Dezember 2004)

chicken du bist a oida exibitionist!


----------



## sunnyDH (7. Dezember 2004)

@zafee: was bitte is ö-recht?   
@chicken: ne, oder? so hat dich deine mama ausm haus gelassen???


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Dezember 2004)

ja wenn se meine hose net ****t dannn brauch se acuh net meckern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Dezember 2004)

ich meine natürlich flickt!


----------



## Zafee (7. Dezember 2004)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> @zafee: was bitte is ö-recht?



eine Vorlesung in der die Dozentin 5 Seiten in 2,5h schafft -_-

gib mir mal plz Deine Handynummer, falls ich euch am Mi nicht finde (per PM ;-) )
vor Mi abend sehen wir und nämlich sicher nichtmehr (jedenfalls nicht in ner Vorlesug.)

danke


----------



## OLB Wastl (7. Dezember 2004)

So für alle dei mal sehen wollen wies hinter meiner Firma ausssieht!

wmv 9: http://www.fichtlride.de/chickenways2trailer.wmv

wmv 8: http://www.fichtlride.de/cf2trailerwmv8.wmv

So sind je so 18mb und ja beschwert euch über die musik!

Wie auch immer was geht am Samstag vorm 4 Advent da hätt ich mal wieder Zeit! Vorher siehts schlecht aus!!

Regensburg wär mal schön und wir hätten ja sozusagen nen local am start

MFG
 WAstl


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Dezember 2004)

ja bin ich dabei


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Dezember 2004)

@ tobias (Zafee)


Fährst du etz noch touren oder so? lass mal was hören von dir +g+
Ich freu mich schon aufn 18.    da wird mal wieder gebastelt.

mfg benni


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (8. Dezember 2004)

also nach regensburg will ich auch.   
ach wastl, wie schauts denn des wochenende bei dir aus? wir wollten am samstag mal zu dir um uns das ganze mal in natura anzuschauen! sag bescheid!
grüße t0bi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (8. Dezember 2004)

Der park is mom nicht befahrbar man versinkt!

mfg

theo


----------



## Zafee (8. Dezember 2004)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> @ tobias (Zafee)
> 
> 
> Fährst du etz noch touren oder so? lass mal was hören von dir +g+
> ...



hi Benni.

nee im moment fahre ich only uni und zurück^^; heute mal zum MWG hoch, aber das wars schon.
Kommst Du heute abend auch zum Haus vom Nikolaus?


grüße


----------



## sunnyDH (8. Dezember 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> eine Vorlesung in der die Dozentin 5 Seiten in 2,5h schafft -_-



so ein ärger, dass ich immer mindestens eine stunde verpasse - hab nämlich bis 18 uhr französisch und ab 19.30 orchester...

wg. der klausur: statistik hab ich nachgeschrieben und mikro aufgeschoben...


----------



## Zafee (8. Dezember 2004)

statistik sollte ja bald rauskommen; denke ich jedenfalls. Evtl ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk vom Hobbyweihnachtsmann W.O.


----------



## munchin Monster (8. Dezember 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> hi Benni.
> 
> nee im moment fahre ich only uni und zurück^^; heute mal zum MWG hoch, aber das wars schon.
> Kommst Du heute abend auch zum Haus vom Nikolaus?
> ...




Werde wohl leider nicht kommen können    

Schreib morgen Physik und hab' noch einiges aufzuarbeiten, wenn das nicht so wie Französisch in einem Desaster enden soll    naja, so lustig ist das nicht aber naja - life sucks   


mfg benni


----------



## Zafee (8. Dezember 2004)

frag mal Sonja und mich wie sehr es bei uns im Mom suckt^^


----------



## konamann (8. Dezember 2004)

sehr leckeren Zeug habt ihr da rumstehen. sehr flockiges Video übrigens. die Musik is doch geil.
Frühlingssession is mindestens klar!

ja den Samstag vor Weihnachten hätt ich auch Zeit und Lust.

Regensburg ja gern bloß wie hinkommen? Zug dauert gnadenlos zu lang...weiß net ob ich a auto bekomm.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2004)

Hei alle,
bin zwar net ganz richtig (also Themamäßig) weil es  nur um das Streeten geht.
Hab aber ein Stückchen weiter vorne von dem Buchstein gelesen.
Also schreib ich als mmmh äääh na im Wald fahrer auch mal was.
War heut nämlich mal bei euch in Bayreuth weil bei uns so weißes Zeug rumliegt und bin mal wieder die alten Dinger runter.
Nachdem ja jetzt in Bayreuth richtig was zusammen geht könnmer ja auch mal Freeriden gehn   
Ihr habt ja alle auch richtige Räder, Fully´s halt  
Es waren auch ein paar Radbremsspuren auf so Singltrails von wahrscheinlich euch zu sehen. 
Hab mal ein paar Bilder von dem einem oder anderem gemacht.

Nr 1 ist halt was zum runterfahren.(1-4ziemlich links von unten gesehen)
Nr 2 halt ein kleiner Sprung.
Nr 3 ist ein genialer Sprung, weil er richtig schnell geht. Aber Vorsicht überdimensional langer Bremsweg bei hoher Geschwindigkeit und dann mit Bäumen im Weg  
Nr 4 ist ein tolles "wie fahre ich eine komplizierte Kurve" Sache. So Vertriding nennt sich das ja heute  
Nr 5 ist mein absoluter Favorit. Kommt auf dem Bild net so rüber. Bring aber beim Reinfahren den Puls auf 1000 und kann wenn es schiefgeht im Klinikum enden. Ein Mikro Rampage for Beginners. Muß man sich anschauen    (5-6 sind ziemlich rechts von unten gesehen)
Nr 6 ist halt so über 3 Stein fahren die nach unter Größer werden. So Downhillmäßig.
Nr 7 und 8 sind wieder da wo 1 - 4 ist   8 geht halt einfach runter und 7 ist wieder mit Kurve  
Nr 9 des ist mitten drinn und ja mittlerweile zugewachsen. Aber des Bäumchenzeug gibt schon nach  
Wäre heut fast schiefgegangen, weil man mit einer leichten Kurve abspringt und irgenwie der Boden gefrohren war und alles überhaupt so glatt gewesen ist. Also zusätzlich zu den ganzen Murmeln die dort rumliegen 
Nr 10 ist wieder genial und superflowig. Wenn am den Landepunkt erwischt ist es halt so 2m.
Befindet sich von unten gesehen ganz ganz ganz links und überquert einen von euren Singletrails. Der zwischen der steilen Einfahrt (schwarzer Pfeil) und dem Sprung (weißer Pfeil) durchgeht.   

@Eman: fallst du des lesen tuen tust (was mir natürlich klar ist). Wenn man man sein Rad 100000mal den Berg hoch schafft, dann erspart man sich so Homosachen wie Fitnesstudio  

Ansonsten komm ich bestimmt auch mal zum Steetfahren  

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (9. Dezember 2004)

Super Jörg

Anstatt das man dich mal erreicht treibst dich in bt rum!!! Knaller! war heut in der mittagspause mal a bissl skatepark fahren war ja schönes wetter!"!

alos jörg wie siehts denn bei dir nächstes we mit rburg aus müssen eh mal klar machen wer alles mitfährt damit wir das mit den fahrgelegentheiten geregelt bekommen!!!

wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Dezember 2004)

ich will auch mit aber es gibt ja bestimmte leute die wollen mir klar machen das in einen renault kangoo(das große auto ihr wisst schon) nur zwei fahrräder und maximal zwei personen reinpassen     


egal
dann fahr ich hatl auf der kemnather-mountainbikeanfänger-übungsstrecke
da gehör ich auch hin!

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (9. Dezember 2004)

ich hoff es fahrn eh mehr leute dich bring ma scho wo unter!
apropos bist depressiv? hmm wie gehts deinem rad?

Wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2004)

wieso depressiv
mir gehts gut meim bike
acuhn
naja dann binich ja beruhigt


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (10. Dezember 2004)

hi zusammen!

@ Jörg: Also ich bin auf jeden fall bei ner buchstein-tour dabei, zwar hab ich kein "richtiges" Rad (Fully), aber des geht ja a ohne! Sag einfach n paar tage vorher bescheid, dann trommel ich noch n paar bayreuther zusammen u. scho wirds a riesen gaudi

@ Wastl: Wenn du (ihr) nach regensburg fahrt, würd ich auch gern mit! Ich könnt evtl. auch noch jemand ins auto packen, kommt halt drauf ob von den bayreuthern jemand mitfährt...


----------



## sunnyDH (10. Dezember 2004)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> statistik sollte ja bald rauskommen; denke ich jedenfalls. Evtl ein kleines Weihnachtsgeschenk vom Hobbyweihnachtsmann W.O.



draußen.
2,0


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> hi zusammen!
> 
> @ Jörg: Also ich bin auf jeden fall bei ner buchstein-tour dabei, zwar hab ich kein "richtiges" Rad (Fully), aber des geht ja a ohne! Sag einfach n paar tage vorher bescheid, dann trommel ich noch n paar bayreuther zusammen u. scho wirds a riesen gaudi



Ja, je mehr desto besser  
Hast die Woche Zeit, so ab 13 Uhr geht bei mir......eigentlich immer........wahrscheinlich.....außer Freitag.
Und früher war ich auch mit dem Ht dort. Ganz früher sogar ohne Rad................nur mit Crashpad

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Dezember 2004)

Also wollt ihr jetzt am 18. nach Regensburg fahren? Oder morgen schon?  
Buchstein fahr ich auch mal mit.. wo ist das nochmal? Nähe Bayreuth wahrscheinlich, aber welche Richtung?
@Tobi: Kannst ja mal dieses Wochenende vorbeikommen. Kulm könnte jetzt wieder befahrbar sein und meine heimatlichen Waldarbeiten normalerweise auch    Nach 5 Tagen Pool dann mal wieder weicher Boden. Ach nee ist ja gefroren...


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (10. Dezember 2004)

@ Andi: Is ne gute Idee, ich muss echt mal wieder in Wald! Wie du schon sagst, nach einer woche pool wirds mal wieder zeit. Bei mir gehts aber nur am sonntag, morgen muss ich arbeiten (bis 14.30). Ich ruf dich morgen noch mal an deswegen. 

@ Jörg: 13.00 is ne gute Zeit. Ich hab grad mal gschaut wie ich nächste woche arbeiten muss... am Montag hab ich Zeit (kann auch früher, ganzen tag frei), Dienstag u. Mittwoch muss ich arbeiten, Donnerstag kann ich noch nicht 100% sagen ob s klappt und am freitag könnt ich auch. Na dann bis Montag!
 

@ Chickenfeed: Kommst du jetz morgen nach Bayreuth? Also ich kann erst ab 14.30, scheiss arbeit


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> @Eman: fallst du des lesen tuen tust (was mir natürlich klar ist). Wenn man man sein Rad 100000mal den Berg hoch schafft, dann erspart man sich so Homosachen wie Fitnesstudio


   

wie schon gesagt ... machs am WE dann komm ich mit hin ... 

alles durchgelesen hab ich noch net


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2004)

@Tobi: Also im Prinzip ging es schon. Aber der Emän will unbedingt mit und macht deswegen schon 3 rote Gesichter.
Vielleicht könnten wir des dann doch am nächsten Wochenende, also Sonntag machen?
Weil Samstag ist ja Regensburg.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Kulm könnte jetzt wieder befahrbar sein und meine heimatlichen Waldarbeiten normalerweise auch



Wie, was, wo?

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2004)

hmm jörg ... könntest dich ruhig mal wieder auf die heimischen homehügelgipfel trauen


----------



## littledevil (11. Dezember 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, was, wo?
> 
> G.


Im  Wald     kannst ja mal vorbeikommen.. ist aber noch nicht alles fertig.. Bilder hab ich noch keine
@Tobi: Ok ruf einfach an.. Hoff mal meine Hand wird wieder bis morgen.. hab mich beim bauen verletzt


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Dezember 2004)

hmm ihr betonstreetfahrer könntet euch mal mit auf die klassik runde mit trauen ... im moment super streetfahrerverhältnisse, halt alles trocken gefroren aber noch kein eis. also betonmässige bekannte verhältnisse  

koeseine war opti heut ... sogar der maxxis hat gegriffen ... anscheinend doch tagesformabhängig  (wird wohl nur der jörg kapieren)



@jörg ... die drei roten gesichter waren wegen dem ...


> Wenn man man sein Rad 100000mal den Berg hoch schafft, dann erspart man sich so Homosachen wie Fitnesstudio


regensburg würd mich auch mal interessieren .. aber nur um da dann fehl am platze zu sein doch ein wenig zu weit zu fahren


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Im  Wald     kannst ja mal vorbeikommen.. ist aber noch nicht alles fertig.. Bilder hab ich noch keine
> @Tobi: Ok ruf einfach an.. Hoff mal meine Hand wird wieder bis morgen.. hab mich beim bauen verletzt



Mußt mir unbedingt zeigen.
Hast du auch unter der Woche Zeit.
Heut fahr ich wahrscheinlich einen Raufrunterweg.
Sonst wäre ich schon gekommen.
Könnte Mo, Di und Mi ab 13:30 Uhr evtl. auch 12:30 Uhr.
Ansonsten viel Spaß heut.

G.


----------



## littledevil (12. Dezember 2004)

@Jörg: Ich hab Zeit! Sagen wir gleich morgen 13:30 Pressath Obi Parkplatz? 
@Tobi: Wennst Lust hast kannst ja auch morgen kommen! Wenn nicht dann sehen wir uns in Bayreuth demnächst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (12. Dezember 2004)

@Jörg: Ich hab Zeit! Sagen wir gleich morgen 13:30 Pressath Obi Parkplatz? 
@Tobi: Wennst Lust hast kannst ja auch morgen kommen! Wenn nicht dann sehen wir uns in Bayreuth demnächst..
@Eman: hmm.. bald    Aber ich komm nächstes Jahr mal mit nach Lauscha.. oder woanders hin.. vielleicht hilft das downhillen mir ja bei meiner Street-technik weiter


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Dezember 2004)

Pressak, Obiparkplatz....mmmh werd ich schon finden.
OK dann bis morgen.

G.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (12. Dezember 2004)

also dann morgen 13.30, pressath, obiparkplatz, keine ahnung wo das is. andi weißt du wie die straße heißt? das wär ne feine sache, dann könnt ich nämlich den routenplaner um rat fragen    
tobi


----------



## konamann (13. Dezember 2004)

@Jörg: geile sache, die Bilder.
5 is ein richtich geiles teil mit sehr schöner Landung, geht auch für HTs sicher smooth.
is 10 nicht am Klinikum oben?

da muss ich morgen anscheinend auch mal noch a paar Photos machen gehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2004)

Ne ist alles am Bs.
Vielleicht geht ja am So am Bs was zusammen.

Ja mach mal ein paar Bilder.
Schreib aber dazu wo es ist.

@Tobi: haben wir uns heute übersehen  oder war dir des Wetter zu schlecht  

G.


----------



## littledevil (13. Dezember 2004)

So geht ja wieder..
Eschenbacher Strasse wär das gewesen   
So, die Zeit läuft 5 Tage hab ich noch um meinen Dämpfer zu bekommen. Hoff mal der ebay Typ ist schnell am verschicken.. leider ist ja noch Weihnachten und die Post braucht nen Tag länger als sonst.. 
Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (13. Dezember 2004)

nabend!
@jörg & littledevil: Wart ihr heut fahren?? Wär echt gern mit aber die scheiss arbeit...aber dieses wochenende wirds scho mal klappen. Wenn ihr bock habt, kommt halt am donnerstag nach bayreuth. Erst a weng im park fahren und dann auf stammtisch, da könnt ma dann was fürs WE ausmachen (da sind dann auch noch a paar mehr leute die evtl. auch lust hätten)!!!
Ansonsten sieht ma sich dann halt am WE oben am BS (abkürzungen sind goil
 )
grüße t0bi


----------



## konamann (13. Dezember 2004)

@Jörg: achso...ja am Klinikum oben gibts einen, der schaut genauso aus! ich schau mal dass ich nen Photovergleich hinbekomm   ansonsten gibts da noch nen ca. 1,7 - 2m hohen Felsen und zweidrei kleinere Felsen und a paar haariche Abfahrten + kleine Singletrails. 

Ja sonntag am Buchstein wär scho a Sache!


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2004)

sagt mal einem unwissendem wo der buchstein eigentlich ist 

@alle dir hier lesen ... da es ja anscheinend nen paar leute in bt gibt könnt man ja mal was organisieren wo man dann auch filmt ...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @Eman: hmm.. bald  Aber ich komm nächstes Jahr mal mit nach Lauscha.. oder woanders hin.. vielleicht hilft das downhillen mir ja bei meiner Street-technik weiter


die streettechnik zerstört dir höchstens die dh technik ... feuerberg is nächstes jahr nen rennen ... aber net auf der strecke die wir gefahren sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (13. Dezember 2004)

Buchstein: Durch Bt Richtung Fränk. Schweiz, aus Bt raus und bald links Richtung Mistelbach/Mistelgau/Hummeltal abbiegen. dann kommt nach ca. 500 Metern rechts der Straße ein Reiterhof+Karateclub+Radladen. direkt gegenüber gehts links ne Straße rein. die führt über ne kleine Brücke. danach geht sie in den Wald zu einer Mülldeponie etc. davor geht links ein recht gut erkennbarer Waldweg rein. da falls vorhanden das Auto parken. nun einfach dem Weg bergauf folgen, die Felsen sind oben   

alternativ das gleiche per Rad, den Radweg von der Altstadt aus in og Richtung.


Kamera hab ich eine, wenns net zu dunkel is geht des auch gut im wald zu filmen. man wirds sehen.


----------



## littledevil (14. Dezember 2004)

> die streettechnik zerstört dir höchstens die dh technik ... feuerberg is nächstes jahr nen rennen ... aber net auf der strecke die wir gefahren sind


Ach, du wieder..    .. am Feuerberg ein Rennen? Also gibts ne neue Strecke    wobei die Serpentinen-Dinger schon ganz lustig sind.. zumindest mitm wendigen Hardtail
@Tobi: Ja wir waren gestern ein bisschen unterwegs.. ich dann sogar mitm Hardtail und Streetreifen weil ich mal schauen wollt ob des stimmt was der Eman sagt





> .. im moment super streetfahrerverhältnisse, halt alles trocken gefroren aber noch kein eis. also betonmässige bekannte verhältnisse


  
Übrigens zum Feuerberg müssen wir auch mal falls wir nächstes Jahr unseren Bikepark Trip machen wollen


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2004)

@Konamann: Du darft doch dem Emän net sagen wo des ist, sonst fährt er doch schon vorm WE zum üben hin 
Ach und am Klinikum war ich schon 2-3mal.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> Buchstein: Durch Bt Richtung Fränk. Schweiz, aus Bt raus und bald links Richtung Mistelbach/Mistelgau/Hummeltal abbiegen. dann kommt nach ca. 500 Metern rechts der Straße ein Reiterhof+Karateclub+Radladen. direkt gegenüber gehts links ne Straße rein. die führt über ne kleine Brücke. danach geht sie in den Wald zu einer Mülldeponie etc. davor geht links ein recht gut erkennbarer Waldweg rein. da falls vorhanden das Auto parken. nun einfach dem Weg bergauf folgen, die Felsen sind oben
> 
> alternativ das gleiche per Rad, den Radweg von der Altstadt aus in og Richtung.
> 
> ...


hmm da war ich sicher noch nie ... das is ja am anderen ende der welt  hmm glaub das rentiert sich gar net so weit zu fahren  

@littledevil ... fahr so mitte februar mal nach bad wildbad (bergbahn läuft das ganze jahr) ... hehe wennst dich traust darfst gern mit


----------



## littledevil (15. Dezember 2004)

@ Eman: Ja, wenn ich Zeit hab.. pack dann gleich meine Ski ein    (wenn ich welche hätte)


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2004)

in bad wildbad gibts zwar ne kleine skipiste aber es schneit da sehr selten und meist eh net viel


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2004)

Emän ich hab dich durchschaut, du willst doch das Eisrace mitfahren  
Und der Weg zum Buchstein ist viel einfacher. 
Einfach so ca. da wo es von Bayreuth rausgeht am Ortsschild links abbiegen.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2004)

hmm das eisrace is in winterberg ... net in wildbad ...


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Dezember 2004)

Mist verwechselt. Bist du wohl nicht in der Schule?
Ich fahr jetzt mit dem Wastel street oder Skatepark in Wun.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (15. Dezember 2004)

in der schule bin ich schon lang nimmer  

weisst doch das studenten faul sind und nichts arbeiten


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2004)

Wenn vorne einer redet und die die dortsitzen des dann wissen müssen, dann ist des Schule  
Also alle wie schauts denn aus am We am Bs.
Samstag würd der Wastel auch mitfahren.

G.


----------



## littledevil (16. Dezember 2004)

Also jetzt Samstag Buchstein, nicht Regensburg? Is okay, wenigstens net so weit.. Dämpfer hab ich jetzt.. muss bloß noch die Buchsen passend machen


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2004)

Ja, Regensburg fällt aus wegen Industrieschneeonage.

G.


----------



## OLB Wastl (16. Dezember 2004)

Samstag Buchstein?

Kann sogar mim Fully kommen sowies aussieht

wastl


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Dezember 2004)

hmm ich hab am samstag kei zeit 

leider 
was solls
dere 
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (16. Dezember 2004)

sonntag buchstein?


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Dezember 2004)

hmm eigentlich hab ich kein bock auf wald   


mfg
Richie


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (17. Dezember 2004)

also wann jetzt samstag oder sonntag buchstein?? Wenn wir uns nicht entscheiden können fahr ich einfach an beiden tagen


----------



## littledevil (17. Dezember 2004)

Samstag, oder? Aber mir eigentlich egal.. wann wird denn das Wetter besser


----------



## wo0dy (17. Dezember 2004)

Das Wetter soll morgen besser werden, also würd ich sagen morgen!?!
Was für ne Uhrzeit eigentlich und wo Treffpunkt?

grüße wo0dy


----------



## littledevil (17. Dezember 2004)

Würd sagen so um 1.. Dann kann ich noch gemütlich Mittag essen.. 
Treffpunkt.. keine Ahnung, ich war da noch nie. Gibts da kein Parkplatz?


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2004)

Ja wir kommen jetzt Samstag.
Werden wohl um 13:00 Uhr dort sein, so ungefähr.
Wahrscheinlich eher eher als eher später.

G.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (17. Dezember 2004)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns an der R2 (Realschule2) treffen, da sind parkplätzte und wir brauchen noch 5 min. mit fahrrad dann sind wir am BS! 
13.00 würd mir auch passen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Dezember 2004)

ok ich bin dann auch dabei

komm höchstwahrscheinlich mitm little devil (die machen übrigens voll coole klamotten)

und van homan fährt für die 
wer van homan ist?


----------



## konamann (17. Dezember 2004)

da könnt ich auch noch auf ne stunde vorbeischnippen. muss halt um 15.00 uhr woanders sein, aber des geht ja scho mal.

ich würd sagen Bushaltestelle RII Treffpoint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Würd sagen so um 1.. Dann kann ich noch gemütlich Mittag essen..
> Treffpunkt.. keine Ahnung, ich war da noch nie. Gibts da kein Parkplatz?


hmm 1300 ... da wirds doch schon fast wieder dunkel ... man seit ihr faule säcke  

hmm falls ich komm brauch ich ab vor bayreuth nen führer ... soviel plan wo ich hin muss hab ich net


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2004)

hmm konamann ... ich komm ne stunde früher und du zeigst mir das ding zum üben


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2004)

Mensch Emän du weißt doch wenn ich sag 13:00 Uhr dann bin ich doch mindesten schon um 12:00 Uhr dort  
Kennst mich doch  
Aber des können wir ja heute Abend auf 939müNN besprechen.
Dann klappt des auch mit dem hinfinden.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Dezember 2004)

@Konamän: Merksatz:Du darfst dem Emän nie was vor mir zeigenEgal was.

@Emän: Die Zeit wird reichen für´s Fertigsein.

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Dezember 2004)

man ich hab da doppelt so weit hin wie du ... da will ich net nur 5 minuten fahren


----------



## konamann (17. Dezember 2004)

kein stress du kommst auf deine Kosten Eman!  auch ohne Üben vorher


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2004)

hehe werden wir sehen ... bin technisch total eingerostet ... wintertrainig hats eher auf die ausdauer abgesehen


----------



## littledevil (18. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir uns an der R2 (Realschule2) treffen, da sind parkplätzte und wir brauchen noch 5 min. mit fahrrad dann sind wir am BS!
> 13.00 würd mir auch passen.



R2?? Keine Ahnung..werd ich mal suchen müssen. Ach, ich ruf dich einfach mal an, dann kannst mir des erklären. Habt ihr auch Schnee    *freu*


----------



## konamann (18. Dezember 2004)

Oldstod!

wenig schnee...leider.

ja hab auch vier Monate kein großes Bike mehr unterm Arsch gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (18. Dezember 2004)

@Littel Devil: Ist des Bild vom Tschikkenfeet vom 3m Drop was geworden.

@Tschikken: Der Drop hat schon die Größe das er einen Namen verdient.  
Also laß dir mal was einfallen.
Haßt eindeutig die Höhenunterschieds und die in den Hang styln Wertung gewonnen.
Mißt, jetzt muß ich wieder üben gehen  

G.


----------



## konamann (18. Dezember 2004)

verdammt will die Bilder sehen aber flottest!


----------



## littledevil (18. Dezember 2004)

Hmm naja.. urteilt selbst.. eigentlich wars schon zu dunkel und ein großer Fotograf werd ich wohl auch nicht mehr.. aber naja
Des andere Bild ist auch unscharf.. da gibts aber keine Ausrede wegen der Lichtverhältnisse.. der Chikken ist halt ein verschwommener Kerl

Ach wenn noch jemand ein Foto vom Anfang hat (Parkplatz, Schlauchwechsel) oder sonstige bitte mal hier reinbringen oder mir schicken (dann könntet ihr die Bilder etwas größer lassen.. so 100kb wären ok) an [email protected]


----------



## littledevil (18. Dezember 2004)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> verdammt will die Bilder sehen aber flottest!


1 Minute! Ist okay, oder?    
Hab mir übrigens noch nen Platten geholt beim Streetfahren ca 100m vom Auto entfernt


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Dezember 2004)

cool!
ja hmm nen namen
wie wärst mit 
der-meine-bikekumpels-lassen-mich-im-stich-und-schauen-mir-einfach-nicht-zu-Drop!

nein
ich nenne ihn 
hatebreeders-drop (der littledevil weiß warum   )
is doch nen schöner name und wenigstens net so lang

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (18. Dezember 2004)

@ kleinen teufel ...

schick mir mal das mittere bild unbearbeitet ... so wie ichs gesehen hab hast du das schlecht bearbeitet ...  wills als bild das monats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ach wenn noch jemand ein Foto vom Anfang hat (Parkplatz, Schlauchwechsel) oder sonstige bitte mal hier reinbringen...



Werds morgen Abend oder spätestens Montags uppen...
War ne ganz nette session, gut dass man mal so viele geskillte leute auf einem
Haufen sieht, das reisst einen gut mit. Hoffe, sowas wird öfters wiederholt


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> nein
> ich nenne ihn
> hatebreeders-drop (der littledevil weiß warum



Bei solchen Namen mußt du immer danebenschreiben wie man das ausspricht.  
Und was heißt denn des   

G.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Dezember 2004)

morgen zusammen!!!
so erst mal zu gestern: WOW! Hat mich ziemlich umgehauen, muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen! Mehr davon!!! 
jetz zu was anderem: hat jemand lust heut mit in wald zu fahren?? Ich hätt heut aber mehr bock auf Siegesturm, wär aber auch am Buchstein mit dabei. Wenn jemand mit will, hier melden!!
Ich wollt so um 12.30 bis 13.00 los!
grüße vom t0bi


----------



## konamann (19. Dezember 2004)

musse male kucken...
also so früh sicher net, weil da schlaf ich noch  

nee kein plan schick mir mal ne handynummer per PM oder mail, dan meld ich mich mal wenn ich fahren komm. wahtscheinlich so halb drei...

EDIT: Leckts mich des ding is hart!   @ chicken


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Dezember 2004)

mahlzeit!
@konamann: schau mal auf dirtnoobs.de.vu
da kannst im kontakt-bereich mich anschreiben
sonst halt icq : 203-366-249
halb drei is o.k.
dann muss ich mich auch net so hetzen! 
handy hab ich keins!
grüße t0bi


----------



## OLB Carre (19. Dezember 2004)

jo richi, sehr schöner Drop! gut hoch!


----------



## littledevil (19. Dezember 2004)

@Eman: ich hab einfach die Gammakorrektur bissl hochgeschoben. Schau mal was du daraus machen kannst. Ich muss das Bild allerdings verkleinern weil ich mitm Modem net so groß verschicken will
@Chicken: Ich war doch da beim ersten mal    hat hat dich doch auch bisschen motiviert dass die anderen wegschauten   
@Tobi: bring halt ab und zu mal nen Schneebericht von der Bayreuther Gegend.. dass wir wissen ob sichs lohnt zu kommen


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Dezember 2004)

schneebericht: kein schnee, nur n bisschen heut morgen, ist aber scho wieder weg! Es wird so 2° haben und ab und schaut sogar die sonne raus, also echt gut! 
ich geh jetz los in wald (heute zum siegesturm), wer lust hat kommt vorbei!


----------



## OLB EMan (19. Dezember 2004)

@t0birgendwas
kein handy ... das es sowas noch gibt  

@teufel
hmm das bild is ja schon auf der page ... wennst nur modem hast   lassen wirs halt so


----------



## littledevil (20. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt hab ichs dir schon geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2004)

hmm wer hat den bock am 
24 vormittag bis frühren nachmittag street zu fahrne ich mein richtig in der innenstadt (ihr wisst ja was da los is) wär doch saugeil!


----------



## konamann (20. Dezember 2004)

wenn trocken is und ich net die oma holen muss, bin ich scho dabei.
gern auch mal zur Uni, da gibts ja noch zwei treppengaps und den schicken wallride, die noch nicht foddo- oder Fideotechnisch verewigt sind.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Dezember 2004)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hab ichs dir schon geschickt


hmm zu spät ... naja wenn ich wieder zu haus bin schraub ich mal dran ...


----------



## littledevil (21. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wer hat den bock am
> 24 vormittag bis frühren nachmittag street zu fahrne ich mein richtig in der innenstadt (ihr wisst ja was da los is) wär doch saugeil!


Oh yeah Fussgänger umfahren, Weihnachtsmann Slalom, Bunnyhops über Kinder und Wallrides an Einkaufstüten.. leider hab ich noch keine Kette, aber da wird sich wohl was finden


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (21. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm wer hat den bock am
> 24 vormittag bis frühren nachmittag street zu fahrne ich mein richtig in der innenstadt (ihr wisst ja was da los is) wär doch saugeil!




bin auf jeden dabei!!!  vorausgesetzt das ganze steigt in bayreuth!?!
oder wolltest du in der sicher riesigen, weltberühmten und rappelvollen Fußgängerzone von Chemnat machen, Chicken ???


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Dezember 2004)

hmm zu weihnachten is sogara in kemnath die hölle los

ne bayreuth ja wer fährt denn noch mit?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (21. Dezember 2004)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:
			
		

> Werds morgen Abend oder spätestens Montags uppen...
> War ne ganz nette session, gut dass man mal so viele geskillte leute auf einem
> Haufen sieht, das reisst einen gut mit. Hoffe, sowas wird öfters wiederholt



so, scheinbar gibts jetzt nen eXtra Buchstein Thread , dort poste ich mal die ADDY zu den weiteren Pix...

@Konamann: Kanns sein, hab dich schon paarmal an der rampe bei der eintracht rumcruisen gesehn mitn 20"??!


----------



## konamann (22. Dezember 2004)

ja, kann sehr gut möglich sein. nachdem mein Stinky bis letzte woche total raus war (jetz klapperts wenigstens nur noch...) war ich ab Juni nur noch auf 20" unterwegs.


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Dezember 2004)

ok also ich könnte entweder um halb 11 in bayreuth sein, oder halb zwei

da ich selber zu den idioten gehöre die am 24. ncoh geschenke kaufen müssen...muss ich das dann noch schnell tuen also ich würde vorschlagen
das ma um 12 beim karstadt oder so treffen....(???)

wer fährt denn alles mit und habt ihr bock wieder fotos zu machen..könnt ma ja a kleine story für die dirnoobs seite  aus den bildern basteln...

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (22. Dezember 2004)

dolle sache dat. ja mal gucken zwölf wird vielleicht aweng eng... wenn einer mir mal ne Handynummer mitteilt, melden wir (Kamaykazee + mir) uns mal so gegen eins.


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (23. Dezember 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> @t0birgendwas
> kein handy ... das es sowas noch gibt



@konamann & Kamaykazee: Hab immer noch kein handy, aber geht ja auch ohne! treffen wir uns um 13.00 am haus vom nikolaus (15 min hin oder her is halb so wild, kann die zeit ja mit nem glühwein überbrücken !   )
bis morgen!

@Chicken: Wann kommst in Bayreuth an? 

@EMan: t0birgendwas=t0biR4k3t3=t0biRAKETE (die langsamsten ham immer die schnellsten namen  )

also dann
cu tomorrow at X-masCruise


----------



## littledevil (23. Dezember 2004)

hey, wie schauts denn mit dem Pool aus? Wird der zu befahren sein?? hätte schon nochmal Lust da drauf.. v.a. wenn ne Cam dabei ist   
13oo Haus vom Nikolaus.. ja mal sehen, falls ich komme bin ich dort+/- 10 min


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (23. Dezember 2004)

alles klar littledevil! Der pool is zur seit a weng nass bzw. matschig   
können ja morgen troztdem mal hin schauen, heut is es ja ziemlich warm, vielleicht is der ganze sud morgen ja weg!
bis morgen


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Dezember 2004)

ja also ich bin um halb 11 in bayreuth geh dann noch einkaufen...
ab wann hast den zeit herr rakete??


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> @EMan: t0birgendwas=t0biR4k3t3=t0biRAKETE (die langsamsten ham immer die schnellsten namen )
> 
> also dann
> cu tomorrow at X-masCruise


rakete  hmm heb ich net so wirklich gesehen in dem chaosnamen ...

viel spass morgen und fahrt net zuviele fussgänger um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (23. Dezember 2004)

ich hoff mal dass es morgen mitm schiffen aufhört...


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2004)

ich glaub da hoffst du zuviel


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Dezember 2004)

wetter is egal es zählt die motivation und der glühwein

bis morgen  

mfg
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Dezember 2004)

hmm glühwein darfst doch du noch gar net drinken


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Dezember 2004)

hmm dann halt kinderpunsch!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (24. Dezember 2004)

hey all of you shitfacegay****ers

derchristhmasjam is ja voll kacke gewsen nur ichund die rakete!

****youyou****in****!!!

naja glühwein macht auch glücklich...
dere
Richie


----------



## littledevil (24. Dezember 2004)

> hey all of you shitfacegay****ers


Frohes Fest auch!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. Dezember 2004)




----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Dezember 2004)

hmm cool
eman du hast wohl zuviel zeit 
lol
Richie


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Dezember 2004)

Versucht mal den Baum runterzuladen und per Mail zu verschicken  
Und schreibt mir dann was an eurem Kompiuter alles nimmer funktioniert  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (27. Dezember 2004)

@chikkenfeed
kinderpunsch ist auch super  (es spricht: der notorische autofahrer)

"derchristhmasjam is ja voll kacke gewsen nur ichund die rakete!"

a propos rakete:
ich wollt am 6.1. nach nürnberg zu so nem kleinen konzert mit elektrorock (www.moonbootica.de) hatt einer lust??? 
allein trau ich mich nicht    
VG,BGB


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Dezember 2004)

elektorrock?
meinst du e-gitarren
oder so schwule ******** im manson style oder was 
was meinst du?

ja hmm darf noch net auto fahrn deswegen trink ich auch alkohol


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. Dezember 2004)

Was verstehst du denn unter elektrorock? Ich bin zu faul den Link anzuklicken (da steht bestimmt eine detaillierte Beschreibung des Genres)  etwa so was wie MINISTRY? 
Bei HC bin ich immer dabei!


----------



## Bigribiker (28. Dezember 2004)

ne, elektrorock  is mehr elektro als rock...
auf dem link kannst es auch anhören!
für HC musst noch bis zum sommer warten, da veranstaltet mindtrap ein hardcore openair fest in Bt oder ich schreib einfach mal wieder rein, wenn mal wieder was härteres in der näheren oder ferneren umgebung ansteht....
was verstehst denn unter hardcore, kennst alienation mental, poison the well und so was???


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Dezember 2004)

Nee, kenne ich leider nicht ( also kann es auch nicht gut sein  ). Nun HC ist nur ein Oberbegriff  es gibt verdammt viele Cöre (NYHC, sXe, Metalcore, Moshcore, Grindcore, Kirchenchor  ). Alles was hart und schnell ist  und Pogo-Action vor der Bühne, die einer Massenschlägerei gleicht!
Wenn was derartiges in der Nähe veranstaltet wird, bitte ich um rechtzeitige Mitteilung.


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2004)

hmm auf mehr elektro als rock hab ich leider auch kein bock...


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Dezember 2004)

AUFHÖREN!
an alle bayreuther und alle die in der nähe wohnen
ab februar wird nur noch im multi cycle in bayreuth gekauft!
denn macht ab dann nähhhhhmlich der sascha (mein mechaniker und seines zeichens bayrischer meister (obwohl das eher nebensächlich is hahhah))
und wer da net kauft ist selber schuld!!!!!!


mfg
Richie


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. Dezember 2004)

"...denn macht ab dann nähhhhhmlich der sascha...". 
Hey Rich, ich weiß zwar nicht was du geraucht hast, aber ich will auch was davon!


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Dezember 2004)

hmm erstmal musst du 30 barspins hintereinander machen odeer die 15 minuten auf einem drehstuhl drehen..
dann einen alten schlauch mit brunox-öl einsprühen das ganze ein wenig einwirken lassen einwenig zerstücklenund in dein sattelrohr geben von unten anzünden und mal kräftig ziehn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigribiker (29. Dezember 2004)

alienation mental is grindcore, kirchenchor is auch ziemlich hart, das halt selbst ich nich lange aus und das bisher größte konzert mit dem krassesten pogo und stagediving und und und war bei poison the well....
also bis denn!


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (30. Dezember 2004)

hat jemand bock heut a weng im park zu fahren ??
ich bin so ab 12 uhr dort, wer lust hat kommt vorbei!
tobi


----------



## munchin Monster (30. Dezember 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> AUFHÖREN!
> an alle bayreuther und alle die in der nähe wohnen
> ab februar wird nur noch im multi cycle in bayreuth gekauft!
> denn macht ab dann nähhhhhmlich der sascha (mein mechaniker und seines zeichens bayrischer meister (obwohl das eher nebensächlich is hahhah))
> ...



ich kauf bereits beim MC Bayreuth, aber wieso macht das dann der SASCHA?

Was macht Prell?

mfg benni


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (31. Dezember 2004)

wie wärs mit ner neujahrsausfahrt??
jemand dabei??


----------



## littledevil (31. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand bock heut a weng im park zu fahren ??
> ich bin so ab 12 uhr dort, wer lust hat kommt vorbei!
> tobi


Jahaa .. war schöhöön    
Neujahr aber wohl eher nicht.. aber wenn mal wieder nettes Wetter ist ( so wie gestern) komm ich wieder innen Park   
Und des BigHit.. ohh Mann.. schönes Teil auf jeden Fall. Bei einigermaßen passendem Kontostand hätt ich das Ding wohl gleich mitgenommen.. naja, aber gut so, ich wollt ja eigtl eh das Demo..   
guten Rutsch mitnander


----------



## munchin Monster (31. Dezember 2004)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs mit ner neujahrsausfahrt??
> jemand dabei??



Klar, auf der Rolle....            


   

in diesem Sinne, einen guten RUTSCH   


mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (3. Januar 2005)

na, wohl zum Jahreswechsel alle ein bisschen viel gefeiert, oder warum ist hier nix mehr los?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. Januar 2005)

Winterpause!


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Januar 2005)

sowas gibts net!


----------



## littledevil (3. Januar 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpause!


  
Wäre ja noch schöner


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Januar 2005)

das neue jahr is lang ... nur nichts überstürzen


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Januar 2005)

hmm ja es sind nur noch 362 tage...

ich muss mehr lernen


----------



## littledevil (4. Januar 2005)

@chicken: Der Aaron Chase macht manual-to-180°.. in chain reaction 4.. weil wir doch letztes mal drüber geredet haben ob das wer mitm Mtb macht..


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Januar 2005)

hmm dann muss icsh des jetzt auch lernen..naja wie gesagt noch mehrrere hundert tage bis zum jahresende


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm dann muss icsh des jetzt auch lernen..naja wie gesagt noch mehrrere hundert tage bis zum jahresende



Noch 3,6 hundert Tage.

@Emän: zum "Überstürtzen" sag ich jetzt mal nichts  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. Januar 2005)

musst du unbedingt in den seelischen wunden herumstochern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (10. Januar 2005)

so.. stell die Bilder mal hier rein um nicht wieder die armen Freerider mit street-zeugs zu belästigen   
@richi: die sequenzen sind leider nix geworden weils doch schon zu dunkel war


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Januar 2005)

yeah cool des mit dem manu is ja ganz cool geworden
wie sind den die videos
und wenigstens mal einer der bilder reinstellt warums ind die anderen nur so faul wartet nur bis ich ne cam hab dann werdet ihr mit bildern überflutet....wennn....

mfg
richie


----------



## littledevil (11. Januar 2005)

naja videos mit dem dings zu machen ist halt von vornherein aweng schlecht.. ich sag mal, man erkennt dass jemand radfährt und ungefähr was der radfahrer macht.. ich werds dir mal brennen oder sowas..


----------



## littledevil (11. Januar 2005)

ach .. bin ab heut abend mal wieder ein bisschen in bt unterwegs. also wenn morgen jemand fahren will.. bin wahrscheinlich erst mal im neuen skatepark, falls es einigermaßen trocken ist.


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Januar 2005)

hmm vielleicht komm ich morgen mal vorbei
naja wenns regnet dann halt "real street" oder so
ich ruf an..ja brennen musst des net lieber mal a weng mucke 
heheh  

cu
Richie


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> yeah cool des mit dem manu is ja ganz cool geworden
> wie sind den die videos
> und wenigstens mal einer der bilder reinstellt warums ind die anderen nur so faul wartet nur bis ich ne cam hab dann werdet ihr mit bildern überflutet....wennn....
> 
> ...


hmm es steht dir frei mir zu helfen ... wer hier faul is muss noch geklärt werden


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Januar 2005)

jaja is ja gut.....hab mcih doch schon entschuligt für des  mit dem "faul"


----------



## ecols (11. Januar 2005)

Wie siehts aus? Wann is der nächste Stammtisch? 

Wenn ihr was mit einem (oder zwei) Trialer/n anfangen könnt..


----------



## konamann (11. Januar 2005)

am Donnerschtach im Miammiam. schaust mal wegen der zeit in den Bt Stammtisch-thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (11. Januar 2005)

komm ws doch erst morgen abend nach bt.. also falls da jemand lust hat zu fahren.. street oder den beleuchteten park halt.. tel 01752769525 so ab 5 halb 6


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (11. Januar 2005)

@littledevil: Also wenn du morgen nach BT kommst, dann bleibst doch sicher bis zum WE oder?? 
Wenn ja = STAMMTISCH-PFLICHT   
Fals das Wetter passt wird davor auf jeden rollen gegangen!!
SERVAZ R4k3t3


----------



## sunnyDH (12. Januar 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Winterpause!




bei mir nennt sich des winterschlaf, danach kommt die frühjahrsmüdigkeit. im sommer is ma wegen der superdollen hitze eh k.o. und dann gehts los mit den herbstdepressionen (wogegen am besten schlafen hilft) *g*

cu, sonja (ihres zeichens murmeltier)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Januar 2005)

Ahoi Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde!
Lasset mich eine schmerzlich erfahrene Weißheit zum Besten geben: Ein OneHander sieht nur in der Luft gut aus. Sobald es auf die Landung zugeht, sind beide Hände auf dem Lenker von Vorteil! Meine zahlreichen blauen Flecke sollen ein abschreckendes Beleg dafür sein.


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Januar 2005)

genau deswegen will ich mich nicht an diese tricks ranmachen..obwohl one hander hab ich shon gemacht....naja trotzdem blöde sache


----------



## konamann (17. Januar 2005)

ja da brauch man airtime dazu...sogar recht viel.
onehander und seatgrabs fand iuch eigentlich net schwer zu lernen, aber die schwelle zum nohander hab ich bis jetz nur unzureichend geknackt...

@sahnebrot: wo haste den gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (17. Januar 2005)

also mein bruder macht auch nothing und suicide und so...
wenn euch was weh tut, dann sei euch gesagt: übung macht den meister, ohne schweiß kein preis und narben sind männlich ;-)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Januar 2005)

Also Sunny: das sind Statements, die die Welt nicht braucht. Aber in keinster Weise!  

OneHander finde ich überhaupt nicht schwer ... ich meine das war mein erster Versuch und dafür war die Flugphase ausgezeichnet. Nur in der Tat: man braucht Airtime satt - das Loslassen und Posen war ja kein Problem, ich habe nur die Hand zur Landung nicht mehr auf den Lenker bekommen.
Gemacht habe ich es am Abenteuerspielplatz - da sind 2 süße Kicker aus dem Boden geshaped. Da hat man nicht wirklich viel Airtime ... aber den Versuch wars wert (auch wenns schmerzt)!


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Januar 2005)

na ihr schwulis wie schauts denn am w-ende aus mit fahren???
street in bayreuth? und pool halt wenns trocken is
also wer hat lust`?

mfg
Richie


----------



## littledevil (19. Januar 2005)

> also mein bruder macht auch nothing und suicide und so...


hmm.. mein bruder macht auch manchmal nothing.. suicide bisher nicht.. aber wennst einmal suicide machst dann kannst danach gleich extrem lang nothing machen


> aber den Versuch warâs wert (auch wennâs schmerzt)!


tapfer tapfer   


> na ihr schwulis wie schauts denn am w-ende aus mit fahren???street in bayreuth? und pool halt wenns trocken is
> also wer hat lust`?


trocken wirds eh net bis zum wochenende..    lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Januar 2005)

hmmm kettenspanner is bei mir kaputt gegangen wird wohl doch nix am we
naja hab im moment eh kein bock auf biken (lüge)
und außerdem bin ich eh so unmotiviert (lüge)
 f


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2005)

Ja ich bin sicher es wird am Wochenende bestimmt trocken. (lüge wäre untertieben)

@LB LD: Habe auch mal, wie ich noch ein Meteor war (in einem früheren Leben), einen Suicide gemacht.
Direkt auf die Erde.
Ja und jetzt bin ich hier und an manchen Tagen mach ich echt nothing. (dazu schau ich dann Fernseh oder sowas)
(das ist die volle Wahrheit)

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2005)

Fährt von euch irgendwer Son in Bayreuth rum  

Da bei uns so viel neues Scheezeug rumliegt werden wohl der Wastel und ich so ab 13:15 dort irgendwo in der Stadt rumeiern.

G.


----------



## littledevil (23. Januar 2005)

..hmm ich net.. kein bock heute   
Und an LB LD muss ich mich auch erst noch gewöhnen


----------



## konamann (23. Januar 2005)

@littledevil: na wie wars gestern noch? 
die kombi aus alk und schwerkraft hat mich leider gehindert wiederzukommen..scheißparty


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. Januar 2005)

naja wie wars noch
heheheh

auf jeden fall lustig
mortal agony rocks!

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. Januar 2005)

uh yeah!!!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (24. Januar 2005)

Schade, nach 5 oder 6 Mindtrap-Konzerten in Folge das Erste, das ich verpasst hab...    

Naja, muss ich halt auf nächste warten, zum Glück spielen die oft genug !

Aber die Party, auf der ich war, sollte als Entschuldigung gelten....


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Januar 2005)

mindtrap is und war ja wohl die größte ******** die ich jemals live "erleben" durfte..naja nach promise...hehe


----------



## littledevil (24. Januar 2005)

@konamann: ja, war noch recht nett    war wohl ganz gut dass ich Fahrer war  ..    .. wir waren dann noch 5 Minuten auf der Reggea Party im Glashaus ..    .. war halt recht seltsam nach MortalAgony


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. Januar 2005)

Mindtrap live is ja wohl der Hammer schlechthinn (ok, dazu muss man auf Chaoscore abfahren...).
Ich find die richtig hammer...
...gut, die Qualität der Cd is mittelmaß aber live...mein lieber scholli !


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (1. Februar 2005)

hi!
na hat`s scho jemand bemerkt?!? ja richtig, das wetter wird wieder besser  !
das schreit doch gerade zu nach ner schönen ausfahrt ins grüne, bzw. grün-weiße!  ! also wer lust hat meldet sich hier, oder kommt am donnerstag zum stammtisch! ich hätte so an samstag bzw. sonntag gedacht. also fahrrad aus dem keller holen, kette ölen und ab gehts!!!
Grüße von der R4k3t3


----------



## littledevil (1. Februar 2005)

..hmm, stimmt hab für die Heimfahrt von Whof die halbe Zeit wie gestern gebraucht    obwohl ich nach der StVo gefahren bin    
ansonsten haben wir trotzdem 20 cm Neuschnee.. die Kette ist geölt.. und Sonntag werd ich wohl nicht Radfahren können weil ich mitm Wastl trinken muss am Samstag.. Chikken, bist auch dabei? Samstag in Kastl??


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2005)

ja da bin ich so oder so mit der internetfreundin!
neeeeeein ich halts net aus der andi und der wastl kommen auh
YES!

mfg
rcihe


----------



## littledevil (2. Februar 2005)

..    .. schön! Mal wieder eine gemütliche Festivität..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (2. Februar 2005)

das steht fest!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. Februar 2005)

Ich will fahren verdammt! Bin schon ganz kribbelig - dicke Eier sind ein Scheißdreck dagegen!!!!
Fahrrad, Fahrrad über Alles! Über alles auf der Welt!
Heil Zweirad!!!!
Arrggh


----------



## Zafee (4. Februar 2005)

da hats jemand aber nötig^^


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Februar 2005)

fahr halt einfach oder si dein bike kaputt?
komm mir ja nicht mit schlechtem wetter!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. Februar 2005)

So, jetzt gehts wieder ... schön abreagiert ... mann mann mann ich bin schon ein krasser Held  !
Und nu? Was geht am Wochenende?
Die Dirtnoobs checken am Sonntag zum Buchstein - will einer mit?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2005)

Liegt bei euch noch Schnee am Buchstein oder geht des schoh wieder  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Februar 2005)

Größtenteils alles wieder weggetaut ... nur vereinzelt Schneehäufchen ... und das Wetter erst ... himmlisch!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Februar 2005)

Ich werde eher etwas durch die Stadt Cruisen, auf MTB kann ich heut net, die Schulter schmerzt aus unerfindlichen gründen.
Naja, hauptache biken, Cruisen is ja auch geil !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Februar 2005)

pfui Pater pfui!
Heute ab 14:30 Siegesturm
See Ya In The Dirt!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Februar 2005)

Buchstein ist wohl abgeblasen - alles total zugefroren, man kommt kaum voran. Dafür machen wir morgen eine schöne Street session (denke ich mal) - wer Bock hat ist immer willkommen.
Ahoi.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (6. Februar 2005)

Warum Pfui?
Wenn ich meinen Felt Café Cruiser auspack, dazu die fette 80-er Jahre Fliegerbrille und bei blauem Himmel cruisen geh, is die Welt für mich im Reinen !
Si, Senor, mui Macho !


----------



## littledevil (6. Februar 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Pfui?
> Wenn ich meinen Felt Café Cruiser auspack, dazu die fette 80-er Jahre Fliegerbrille und bei blauem Himmel cruisen geh, is die Welt für mich im Reinen !
> Si, Senor, mui Macho !


hey.. kannst ja mitmachen beim Cruiser-Downhill-Race von Cube(inoffiziell .. falls wir es mal auf die Reihe kriegen die Geschosse zu bestellen..


----------



## Pater Paranoia (6. Februar 2005)

Cruiser DH ???

DAS wär mal back to the Roots...
mal schauen...
Aber cruisen is einfach hammer...ich bin so so süchtig


----------



## littledevil (7. Februar 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Cruiser DH ???
> 
> DAS wär mal back to the Roots...


aber hallo


----------



## Pater Paranoia (7. Februar 2005)

Naja, die Double Wide Felgen sind ja eh drauf, vorne 26, hinten 24 Zoll mit ordentlich breiten Schlappen drauf.
Aber ich hätte Schiss, das der Lenker bricht, wenn ein Sprung kommt...
wie heftig soll der DH denn sein ?


----------



## konamann (7. Februar 2005)

waaahnsinn!!! ich bin dabei!
cruiser mit fette reifen hab ich auch, eine bremse dazu, was will ma mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. Februar 2005)

Jepp, Bremsen hab ich auch 2.
Nur a Cruiser-Federgabel muss noch her


----------



## konamann (8. Februar 2005)

nee spinnst du??? am cruiser kommt mir nix ran was federt außer fetten reifen.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. Februar 2005)

Aber es gibt doch diese fetten chrom-Federgabeln.

Sind vom system her ähnlich wie ne parafork


----------



## littledevil (8. Februar 2005)

> Naja, die Double Wide Felgen sind ja eh drauf, vorne 26, hinten 24 Zoll mit ordentlich breiten Schlappen drauf. Aber ich hätte Schiss, das der Lenker bricht, wenn ein Sprung kommt...
> wie heftig soll der DH denn sein ?


Double Wide     WoW
Soll nicht so besonders krass werden.. mit den Klunkern damals warens ja auch keine Geröllfelder, denk ich mal.. so ein Forstweg mit Massenstart wäre wohl ganz okay   


> cruiser mit fette reifen hab ich auch, eine bremse dazu, was will ma mehr?


Rücktrittbremsen?? Glaub die sind Serienmäßig an meinem zukünftigen montiert.. vorne gibts wohl nichts zum verzögern    naja  egal

und die Cruiser "Feder" Gabeln heißen wohl nur so weil da ne Feder zu sehen ist.. , nicht weil sie federn oder gar dämpfen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. Februar 2005)

Ja, so Feldweg is gut.
Und ich hab ne Rücktrittbremse, ne Vorderbremse UND 3 Gang-Nexus ! Mit Drehgriff


----------



## ecols (8. Februar 2005)

das federungssystem der alten bikes nennt sich springer.. 
ist für flache lenkkopfwinkel eigentlich sogar besser als die upside down.. allerdings in der standardversion ungedämpft..
sieht so aus:


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. Februar 2005)

Der Cruiser im Bild sieht ziemlich aus wie ein Vorgängermodell von meinem.
Wer hat noch an Cruiser ? Cruisertreff ????????????????


----------



## Kamaykazee (9. Februar 2005)

Sersla wollt hier nurmal kurz vermelden da mich gestern 2 leute angesprochen habe dass ich hier im Forum noch aktiv bin aber im Moment unter den Folgen eines Kreuzbandrisses zu leiden habe und deshalb erstaml nicht mehr so aktiv fahre!   

mfg Chrissi


----------



## Pater Paranoia (9. Februar 2005)

Hmmmm...scho blöd... (wie wir in der Schule feststellen durften manchmal aber auch nützlich.. "du bist zu spät")

Aber hätte EIN post net gereicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (10. Februar 2005)

cruisercruisercruiserlalalalalala

mensch das wird geil so a rennen! 

naja es gibt so gabeln z.b. bei beachcruiser.de oder so, aber ich bleib bei meiner starren doppelbrücke.

nebenbei wenn wir schomal hier cruiser haben. meint ihr dieses modell hat ne chance beim rennen?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Februar 2005)

Der Lenker is ja extrem uncool für an Cruiser...


----------



## konamann (11. Februar 2005)

wenn du da noch nen cruiserlenker dranmachst, liegt dein arsch auf der straße


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Februar 2005)

Und wo liegt da das Problem ?
soll ja net funktional sein, sondern eher "krass"


----------



## konamann (11. Februar 2005)

muss sich nur mal einer so ne kiste arsulassen, lenker ham wir ja beide zum ausprobiern...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Februar 2005)

Tja, dann lass mal....
Aber mit Gabbels Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (11. Februar 2005)

mensch die kiste hab ich noch net gesehen!
aber erstmal ellers bike bewundern!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Februar 2005)

Also das Katalogbild ist das im Anhang mit "Beachcruiser".
Damit du eine Idee bekommst.

Und miener ist der Cafe.
Nur ich hab andere Designs am Oberrrohr (kennst ja noch, Andi, oder ?)


----------



## konamann (11. Februar 2005)

hat des den lenker steil...des grüne. muss man mal optisch auwerten dat.


----------



## Bigribiker (11. Februar 2005)

na ihr zwei turteltäubchen habt das forum wohl übernommen??

die bike ist da 

ich find den flachen lenker bei andis bild ziemlich geil, is ja auch bei motorädern so....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Februar 2005)

Tja, wenn du nie für mich Zeit hast, muss ich halt vorm rechner sitzen.
Du schuft 

Und mit krasserem Lenker sieht der Chopper sicher besser aus.


----------



## Bigribiker (12. Februar 2005)

wer will denn seine freundin nicht verlassen???

liebe grüße!


----------



## konamann (12. Februar 2005)

fahren gehen... oder?


----------



## Bigribiker (14. Februar 2005)

oder gänzlich!

aber wie war das mit der Votecwerbung?
"lass dich verführen!" ???


----------



## harry kroll (15. Februar 2005)

hy leute,

ich weiß zwar nicht genau ob es was für euch ist, aber schaut mal den eintrag

hillclimbing 27.02.05


im frankenforum an. vielleicht ist es was.

ciao harry


----------



## Bigribiker (16. Februar 2005)

noch mal zu den cruisern:

den schönsten cruiser aller zeiten sah ich in budapest. ein modell von kona so ähnlich, wie das bild, was der andi reingestellt hat, aber die gabel war noch länger und damit in nem noch flacheren winkel, übelst geiles gerät, habs aber seit dem nicht mehr irgendwo gefunden. 
leider ist meine internet daheim mal wieder vorläufig lahmgelegt, weiß also nicht, wie ich so demnächst hierherkomme....
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (16. Februar 2005)

ja hab ich schomal gesehen das! schaut sehr geil aus, is glaubich in einem Kona katalog (02 oder 03) auf einem bild zu sehen, leider wars nicht im normalen programm. 
schau mal in die neueste BIKE in den Ruhrpottbericht. so eins meinst, oder?

@Harry: ja habs grad scho gelesen. hört sich auf alle Fälle sehr spaßig an. wenn ich da zeit hab, wär ich scho zu motifieren.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. Februar 2005)

No foot landing macht die Sattelstütze in Arsch! Was mit dem Arsch dabei geschieht schildere ich euch lieber nicht ....


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Februar 2005)

dann hör endlich auf tricks zu probieren, wie du sowieso niemals stehen wirst  

mfg
Richie


----------



## konamann (17. Februar 2005)

tip: no-HAND is das was geht...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Februar 2005)

Sag mal Richard, willst du mich verärgern? Soll ich mal rüberkommen und dir sämtliche Nasenhaare auf einmal ausrupfen?


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Februar 2005)

rüberkommen is gut 
du ossi
bist doch scon "drüben " und nervst alle
hahhahahhahashhahah




naja bin ja selber einer
bernd das brot würde sagen: "MIST"

mfg
Richie


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. März 2005)

Niemand kann Richie leiden - weil er müffelt - lalala


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. März 2005)

bin ja uch ein lettenbruder


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2005)

Ist der Skkatepuuul eigentlich schon befahrbar??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2005)

ja eigentlich schon..aber es regnet halt..


----------



## konamann (19. März 2005)

scheißnwetter heut...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. März 2005)

Ich find das Wetter spitze, da krieg cih wenigstens keine Depressionen, weil mein Bike noch nicht fertig ist...
...scheiß Wartezeit, aber ich muss auf Ostern und den Verkauf meines Dämpfers warten...


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. März 2005)

so war jetz mal a paar stunden fahrn
war saugeil 
nur hab ich jetz scho wieder nen platten..naja

ich kännt ja aufzählen was ich alles neues gelernt hab...aber dann werden irgendwelche leute bloß wieder böse


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. März 2005)

Einen Platten hattest du?  Amateur! Ich habe folgendes zu bieten: Einen Platten + abgerissenes Schaltauge + 3 raus gebrochene Speichen + verbogene Achse.
Na, wer ist hier der Ober****ker?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. März 2005)

Lieber technisch sauber fahren als Material verschleissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. März 2005)

Ach was du nicht sagst ... Komiker!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. März 2005)

Ja, das wäre die Lösung !
Aber wenn du immer den Holzhacker raushängen lassen musst...


----------



## konamann (20. März 2005)

@pater: was brauchstn noch alles?


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. März 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber technisch sauber fahren als Material verschleissen



lieber die pussy fresse halten anstatt ne faust ins ********* zu bekommen


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. März 2005)

@Konamann: Innenlager, Kurbel, Kettenführung und Griffe.
Hab ich heut scho alles bestellt. Den Dämpfer (DT Swiss) hab ich ja verkauft und konnte mir deshalb dieses Spielzeug leisten

@Chicken: Köstlich, dein Humor amüsiert mich einmal mehr.


----------



## Bigribiker (21. März 2005)

achtung!
der pater ist kein schlechter freestyleringer!!!
aber wenn ihr ein mittel gegen ihn sucht, ruft mich an! 
grüße an unseren pater! (den versteht hier wahrscheinlich wieder keiner  )


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. März 2005)

nein, ich schätze, den versteht hier wieder kenie alte Sau...

Und du mit deinem blöden Fingerquetscher ! Wenn die Ferien um sind, dann kannste was erleben !


----------



## konamann (21. März 2005)

traumwetter. jemand biken heut nachmittag? skatepark halt.


----------



## munchin Monster (21. März 2005)

kann man da mit nem cube auch mitfahren?  

80mm gabel?


mfg benni


----------



## konamann (21. März 2005)

bmx starrgabel...
kein thema.

bin auf alle Fälle heut da unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (21. März 2005)

is ne axel elite  lol

na dann wohl net


----------



## konamann (21. März 2005)

nee warum is ja wurscht solags fährt


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. März 2005)

Ich komm grade von ner 3 1/2 stunden Cruiser-Tour zurück.
Mp3 auf den Ohren, Sonnebrille auf und Sonnenschein Im Herzen.
War saugut !
Hatz müssen nurnoch meine Biketeile kommen  dann bin ich glücklich wie selten zuvor !


----------



## munchin Monster (21. März 2005)

@ konamann:

heut hab ichs net gschafft. 

Naja, ich würd mir das schomal gern anschauen aber a weng blöd komm ich mir da scho vor lol als tourenbiker.

naja wennst mir ma sagst wo das genau is komm ihc morgen vllt. mal hin - mal guggn


mfg benni


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

hmm kann mir mal einer erklären was es mit den cruisern auf sich hat


----------



## OLB Wastl (21. März 2005)

@ eman warum?


mfg

OLb wastl

Freitag vielleciht weiden wer lust hat! gibts dann auch keine nervenden rentner hoff ich!


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. März 2005)

wie wär samstag?


----------



## OLB EMan (21. März 2005)

OLB Wastl schrieb:
			
		

> @ eman warum?



weil ich den sinn dieser dinger net ganz verstehe ?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. März 2005)

es iat einfach geil zu fahren, ein ideales Transportmittel von a nch b (man muss auch nie schis haben, das einem Teile geklaut werden, da keine Schellspanner drann sind), es ist nicht teuer und einfach chillig.
ein heidenspass, einfach aml gemütlich (schöner kontrast zum sonstigen Höher, schneller weiter) irgendwo dahinzugleiten und den herrgott einen guten Mann sein lassen.
Quasi Motorradfahren führ Biker.
und der Wind strömt einem so schön durchs Haar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2005)

Außer man hat eine Glatze oder einen Vollvisierhelm.  

G.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. März 2005)

Tja, mit Vollvisier cruisen sieht nur mächtig albern aus...
...und wenn einem der wind aerodynamisch und ohne Wirbelbildung über die Platte zieht isset doch auch wat feines


----------



## munchin Monster (22. März 2005)

Ich glaube dazu muss man nicht viel sagen:








  und das für 400 


 #

mfg benni


----------



## konamann (22. März 2005)

genau da liegt der sinn des lebens versteckt.


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. März 2005)

krass die saison hat begonnen
und ich bin ncoh krasser motiviert 


mfg
Richie


----------



## Bigribiker (25. März 2005)

so, mir reichts jetzt ihr lutscher!
legt schon mal taschentücher bereit und dann seht euch diese seite an!!!!




http://www.pimpgarage.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (25. März 2005)

Bigribiker schrieb:
			
		

> ...ihr lutscher!...



Sehr nett, ich muss schon sagen...


----------



## Bigribiker (25. März 2005)

noch was muss ich hinzuzfügen:

vielleicht hat einer von euch gestern abend zufällig arte gesehen!?
man kann mich ja für total bescheuert halten, dass ich mir diesen sender regelmäßig antue, aber gestern habt ihr was verpasst!
da ham se von ner lowriderwerkstatt aus costa rica oder so berichtet und die ham nicht nur cruiser gebaut, sondern richtige lowrider mit hydraulikpumpen, wo man dann auch das vorderrad hüpfen lassen konnte!
oh gott, vielleicht brauch ich mir dann gar keine sorgen mehr um mein gepimptes bike machen, sondern cruis jetzt auch nur noch....
MfG!


----------



## Supah Gee (25. März 2005)

Ich habs gesehn    

aber warn die net aus Santa Cruz  

Am besten war die Oma mit ihren 7 Bikes, "für jeden Wochentag eins"


----------



## Bayer (25. März 2005)

so jetzt mal zurück zum ernst des lebens und schluss mit cruisern.   

wollt nur mal fragen ob am montag wieder was geht im bereich "vernünftig" Fahrrad fahren, waren ja heut auch sechs leut und wenns wetter besser gewesen wär, wärs bestimmt noch lustiger gewesen.

also wie siehts aus besteht interesse dann könnt ma viell sogar mal mehr wie zehn leut werden   

macht mal nen vorschlag um wie viel uhr, ich hät so ab 14 Uhr zeit.

wär super wenn was geht   

 Christoph


----------



## konamann (25. März 2005)

kommt drauf an was ihr fahrt...


----------



## munchin Monster (25. März 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> wollt nur mal fragen ob am montag wieder was geht im bereich "vernünftig" Fahrrad fahren...



Bei euch kann man gar nicht mehr von "vernünftig" reden..... tz tz tz...


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. März 2005)

ha
haha
hahaha
haahhaha
ahahhahahahh
hahahahahhahahas
hahahahhahahahahha
ahhahahahhahahahhahahh
hahahahahhah
hahahaha
hahah
hah
ha


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. März 2005)

Na ja naja ... lieber Konamann - du verschweigst uns ja sowieso Einiges - aber ich weiß, was du letzte Woche getan hast ... ich hatte ihn in der Hand (richtig satt, Baby) - ich weiß wovon ich rede!
Und AcIDrIdEr: Rede keinen Unsinn, geh lieber Beine rasieren!


----------



## munchin Monster (25. März 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Und AcIDrIdEr: Rede keinen Unsinn, geh lieber Beine rasieren!



Ich rasier meine Beine net du unfreundlicher Depp - ich hab wahrscheinlich mehr Haare als du 


tz -.-


----------



## Bayer (25. März 2005)

oh jetzt wird schon das vergleichen angefangen....   
 - wie putzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (25. März 2005)

Nur weil ich nich irgendwo runterspring oder so endcool bin wie du meinst du gleich ihc rasier mir die beine hm...


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. März 2005)

ihr seid alle zusammen hässlcih behaart und eure hässlichkeit wird nur noch von eurer dummheit übertroffen

und du bayer hältst mal ganz das maul
so krass
bist du auch net, nur weil du mit beinhaaren auf die welt gekommen bist
fahrt zur hölle!


----------



## konamann (25. März 2005)

ihihihihihi


@Acid: hier im street-Thread wirst du dich dran gewöhnen müssen...


----------



## Bayer (25. März 2005)

tja bei beinhaaren macht mir halt keiner was vor und in allen anderen bereichen bin ich wirklich net krass und habs auch nie behauptet. 
also seit doch einfach friedlich....  

 christoph


----------



## konamann (26. März 2005)

jajajaja

@sahnebrot:


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. März 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> tja bei beinhaaren macht mir halt keiner was vor
> christoph


boah du bist noch viel dümmer als mein fahrrad


----------



## munchin Monster (26. März 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> boah du bist noch viel dümmer als mein fahrrad


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. März 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil ich nich irgendwo runterspring oder so endcool bin wie du meinst du gleich ihc rasier mir die beine hm...



Wow wow wow, was habe ich denn da losgetreten!? Ein wunder Punkt, AcIDrIdEr? 
"... du unfreundlicher Depp ..." - und gleich beleidigend werden? Äußerst unschicklich so was. Stets die Haltung bewahren, sonst ist der Schein dahin.
Und selbstverständlich hast du mehr Haare als ich - aber an deiner Stelle wäre ich nicht um die Arschhaare dermaßen stolzerfüllt.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. März 2005)

Ich würde vorschlagen, ihr kommt alle mal aus der Pubertät..
der eine ist stolz auf seine Beinhaare, der andere hat ncoh keine und deswegen gehen seine jugendlichen Hormone mit ihm durch und der letzte is ständig in der Stadt, wo man ihn auch immer trifft...

Werdet erwachsen ! Alle !

(jetz kommt wahrsch. vom chicken wieder son....schwul...pussy...alles Fotzen.....lalalichbinsohart zeug, vom Acidrider irgendwas lustiges und der sahnebrotrider antwortet so in einer Woche drauf  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (26. März 2005)

klar bin ich härter !
und wenn ich rote haare hätte, würde ich mal ganz die klappe halten!

-edit-


AR$chloch


----------



## Bayer (26. März 2005)

ach leckt mich doch alle, ich geh jetzt nach hause und dann schei$ ich euch allen und - besonder dir chickenfutter, ins gesicht


----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. März 2005)

Klar, Hühnchen, du bist der Mann in allen Lebenslagen.
Und das dir dieser literarische Erguss erst später eingefallen ist, und du ihn dazueditieren musstest, zeugt nicht gerade von nem Hellen licht, du Teilnehmer.
Wenn du nur einmal in deinem kleinbürgerlichen Leben einen richtigen und vielleicht dazu noch (will dich ja net überfordern...) sinnvollen Beitrag verfassen würdest, dann könnte man dich schon fast aus der Sonderschule raus...


...obwohl, an der Hauptschule wärst du mit deinen innovativen Beleidigungen wahrscheinlich ncihtmehr der Chef des siebtklässlerschulhofes...

...ich empfehle dir deshalb die 5 Kilo in 2 Minuten Diät: Geh ka..en, du Dummbatz.


----------



## konamann (27. März 2005)

ein Königreich für einen Liegestuhl!



 köstlich, weiter so Jungs.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (27. März 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, ein Liegestuhl...

Aber ich hab mich schon die ganze Zeit gewundert, wo das in anderen Foren stets genannte "niedrige Niwo" im IBC bleibt.
Bisher wars doch so entspannt, also, Jungs: Abregen !


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. März 2005)

jajaj sorry des mit dem edit fand ich halt so komisch.....

von wegen sinnvolle texte
www.unfugmacher.de.vu (meine neue page)
check(t) mal rein...das sind sinnvolle texte von mir

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (27. März 2005)

Tzzz, da lästert einer über Chris Barnes, die Seite kann ich mir getrost schenken...

...keinen Plan von echtem Metal, dieser Unfugmacher...
...wer über den Gesang von CB lästert....kann ja nicht ganz dicht sein......oder hört den ganzen Tag nur Metalcore


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. März 2005)

gesang?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. März 2005)

Amen! Immer schön auf die Texte achten - sonst kann es leicht mal passieren, dass man zu "WhitePride-Gegröle" headbangt. Also: Lauscher auf bei Schwermetallveranstaltungen...


----------



## konamann (27. März 2005)

keiner nen plan von musik...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. März 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> keiner nen plan von musik...



Suchst du Streit?


----------



## konamann (28. März 2005)

sag jetz bitte nicht dass du noisecore/chaoscore/HC in den Bereich "Musik" einordnest


----------



## Pater Paranoia (28. März 2005)

Was das Ganze mit Streeten in Bayreuth zu tun hat ist mir nicht bekannt, aber Andi, das du mich so denunzierst, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


Und Chris Barnes Kann richtig was !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. März 2005)

Also HC ist ja wohl Musik. Auch diverse sonstige Chöre können sehr stimulierend sein. Ich weiß gar nicht was du hast. Ja zugegeben - über das wahllose Metallgedresche muss ich manchmal auch den Kopf schütteln; allerdings wenn die Sache richtig gemacht wir, dann kann man sehr wohl dafür einstehen. 
Und was das mit Streetn in Bth zu tun haben soll? Nun, alles das findet in da Streets of Bth statt, mann alta mann word @ word!
Guten Tag!


----------



## konamann (28. März 2005)

hey jungens! nu mal nicht weinen. ich hab ja nie gesagt dass ich das zeug schlecht finde, ich hörs ja auch nebenbei mal,    aber musik is für mich trotzdem was anderes


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. März 2005)

chris barnes is schwul( http://www.nrg.to/D_Schak/medien/texte/sixfeetunder.html )
der konamann hört mindtrap 
die beste band is mortal agony 
und bei slayer sind wir uns sowieso alle einige
so bitte zurück zum biken......
sogar white industries naben sind musik in meinen ohren.  

mfg
Richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. März 2005)

@ Konamann: Judas!!!


----------



## konamann (28. März 2005)

@Ritschie: kann ich den letzten Satz ausleihen?


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. März 2005)

ja
aber nur wenn du was in mein gästebuch schreibst
www.unfugmacher.de.vu
danke!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (28. März 2005)

Man, Chris Barnes is der Hammer, oder hörst du nie Cannibal Corpse (alte Sachen) ???

Streeten wired bei mir bald um einiges schwieriger...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. März 2005)

1x Steuersatz, bitte!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (28. März 2005)

Ich hab noch einen...

Hast aber wohl net geschafft, den Roox zu schrotten ?
Das ist nicht möglich !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. März 2005)

nee nee - der RooX ist unkaputtbar - aber ich brauche einen integrierten. Und die von MultiCycle brauchen ewig!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (29. März 2005)

Ich hab an integrierten übrig...
Kömmer ja mal schan ob der Passt.
is a Cane Creek, damitst wenigstens die Trockenphase überbrückst...


----------



## munchin Monster (29. März 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Und die von MultiCycle brauchen ewig!



Jup, wenn's mal dauert bei MC dann dauert's...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. März 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, wenn's mal dauert bei MC dann dauert's...



Na ich frage mich nur weshalb es so lange dauert - wenn sie die Teile auf Lager haben - die Post braucht für ein Paket 2 Tage .... 

Hey Pater, allein schon aufgrund dieses äußerst freundlichen Angebots bist du so eben zu meinem allerbesten Freund (... nein, sagen wir Kamerad!)   aufgestiegen. Also wenn du das Schmuckstück kurzweilig entbehren kannst - nehme ich es gerne in meine Obhut.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (29. März 2005)

Gerne.
Und nochwas:
 MEIN DOWNHILLER IST FERTIG !
CMP Supermoto BMO Edition mit XFusion PV
Boxxer Race 03 (mit 04 Innenleben)
Vuelta Excalibur DH Rims (Vo. Marzocchi-Nabe, hinten leider nur Deore (wird ncoh geändert) )
Nope Bottom Spinna Innenlager
Amoeba KeFü
CMP Dual-Kurbel (muss mcih erst ans Gewicht gewöhnen, dann größeres Kettenblatt)
FSA The Pig DH Pro Steuersatz
Amoeba Borla Vorbau, Lenker und Barstopper
Nox Screw on Griffe
Hayes HFX 9 HD Vorne
Magura Julie 160mm hinten (wird nächste woche getauscht, so isses a witz -> Geldmangel)
Conti Vertical
Selle Italia Nitrox mit noname Stütze.


Ich bin happy !
Sahnebrot, wir können uns ja morgen mal treffen, schreib doch mal an [email protected]


----------



## OLB EMan (29. März 2005)

ja damit geht was 

ne julie hinten reicht auf den meisten dhs

in die boxxer noch nen mojo kit rein und dann spass damit haben


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. März 2005)

Gesagt.Getan. Pater, du hast Post!


----------



## munchin Monster (30. März 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Na ich frage mich nur weshalb es so lange dauert - wenn sie die Teile auf Lager haben - die Post braucht für ein Paket 2 Tage ....



Inkompetenz vielleicht? - glaub ich aber net    Bestimmt ist die Lagerhalle in Brand geraten oder Schwarzenegger hat sie zerlegt...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. März 2005)

Erinnert mich dran, wie ich mal 2 Monate auf Pedale gewartet hab und dann andere gekriegt hab...
Oder damals, alsi cih 5 Wochen auf Ersatzfedern für ne Black warten durfte...

Ich glaub nicht, das der Endhändler (damals der Michl noch) was daüf konnte, aber irgendwas scheint im Vertrieb von MC mal so richtig kscke zu sein.

Ich geh etz immer zum Metz, da bin ich sehr zufrieden.
Spitenarbeit und man bekommt alles zackzack.
Der einzige Laden in BT, der nen Truvativ-Innenlagerschlüssel hatte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (30. März 2005)

Ja, dem Michel kannst echt nix vorwerfen.

Ich hab mal meine Schuhe einschicken lassen, Materialfehler oder so - schlaufen sind immer gerissen - warn so shimanodinger.

das hat auch ewig gedauert, liegt aber daran das im herbst alle einschicken glaub ich...


mfg benni


----------



## konamann (30. März 2005)

naja manchmal kann man dem michl auch was in die schuhe schieben. ich hab vor zwei monaten nen schalthebel bestellt, damals noch fürs stinky, jetz wie ich mein neues bike aufbauen lass, kommter plötzlich her: achja da liegtr noch a hebel von dir rum... ja danke. 

schnell sind sie alle net in bayreuth...

und jetz kann ich noch zwei wochen auf meine gabel warten ,die spätestens anfang märz hätte da sein sollen... wenn man mal den local dealer unterstützen will...


----------



## munchin Monster (30. März 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> schnell sind sie alle net in bayreuth...
> 
> und jetz kann ich noch zwei wochen auf meine gabel warten ,die spätestens anfang märz hätte da sein sollen... wenn man mal den local dealer unterstützen will...




   ich muss jetzt aufpassen was ich sag  sonst endet das noch schlimm für mich wenn jemand mitliest   

Ne, Spaß beiseite. Hast schon recht... manches ist echt ärgerlich. Einfache bzw. kleine Sachen bestell ich meistens im Internet, weil sie einfach billiger sind als beim MC. Bei Laufrädern u.ä. will ich aber nicht auf den Service verzichten. Wenn mit denen mal was wäre und man hat sie im Netz gekauft dann ist das nicht so einfach.


mfg


----------



## konamann (30. März 2005)

genau das denk ich mir auch immer... deswegen hab ich rahmen und gabel jetz auch mal da bestellt. naja mal schauen was ich in zwei wochen erzähl...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. März 2005)

Eben, deshalb geh' ich wenn was si wo ich Beratung brauch' zum Metz.
Aber Internetbestellen is halt praktisch, billig und die Auswahl is riesig.
In dem Bereich, wo Leute zamkommen die fähig sind, Bikes selber zamzubauen, habens die Händler schwer.
Dafür gibts immernoch genug Trottel, die für an Lenkerwechsel zum Radladen gehen (hab ich selbst mal gesehen).
Deshalb wird auch ein Laden net pleitegehen, wenn er die Gewinnspanne für a Gabel mal net bekommt (aber hoffen wir, das sich die handwerklich weniger begabten Biker nicht fortbilden.... heikles Thema)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. März 2005)

@Konamann: Was für 'ne Gabel wird es denn?


----------



## konamann (30. März 2005)

Marzocchi 66 RC


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. März 2005)

uiuiui


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. März 2005)

Noch mehr zum Thema "Life's a Bitch": Heute, nach 10 elendig langen Tagen, endlich den Steursatz bekommen - und der passt nicht   .
Noch so eine Aktion, lieber Fahrradgott und ich laufe Amok!!!


----------



## munchin Monster (30. März 2005)

Ich hätt gern so ne 300mm Monster-Gabel in mein Cube Acid

reingebaut  dann zieh mer 3,0" schlappen auf oder so fette motocross dinger und dann bügel ich alles glatt       

geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (30. März 2005)

monsdäää


----------



## Bayer (2. April 2005)

ihr macht mir alle ein schlechtes gewissen, hab mein rad am donnerstag auch hingebracht um die gabel mal einschicken zu lassen und hoff das ich die in zwei wochen wieder hab    

naja freu mich scho wenn die scheiben dran sind die gabel wieder funzt und lenker vorbau sowie die laufräder neu sind    

machts gut und viel spaß beim biken - ich kann ja net    

mfg christoph


----------



## konamann (2. April 2005)

soo ich kann am We noch nicht radln weil der Steuersatz am Donnerstag zu spät raus is um am freitag noch da zu sein... Miste.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> monsdäää



oh oh null ahnung ... das auf dem bild is die downhillgabel schlechthin zur zeit ...

ne supermonster mit 300 mm sieht viel wuchtiger aus


----------



## Zafee (3. April 2005)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> oh oh null ahnung ... das auf dem bild is die downhillgabel schlechthin zur zeit ...
> 
> ne supermonster mit 300 mm sieht viel wuchtiger aus



jo, die Gabel is echt geil; habe ich gleich in das Damenrad meiner Mutter eingebaut... man die geht ab damit...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> wollt mal an Aufruf machen ob es Biker aus dem Raum Bayreuth gibt



Ja, die gibt es!


----------



## konamann (4. April 2005)

wenn ich noch einmal das Wort "morgen" hör, bekomm ich glaubich nen Anfall.

wenn ichs morgen hör, liegt der Multicycle in Schutt und Asche.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Du sagst es, Freund! Du sagst es überdeutlich!
Wenn du beim Kleinholzmachen Hilfe brauchst - ich bin dabei!


----------



## konamann (4. April 2005)

oh mann den steuersatz den ich will gibts net, jetz wirds halt doch a Pig DH Pro....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Na ja, das ist doch völlig ok - schließlich ist der besser als der Sky Pilot. Man muss dich halt zu deinem Glück zwingen ...


----------



## munchin Monster (4. April 2005)

lol    

Kann es sein das ich irgendwann mal 2 von euch streetern beim MC drinnen gesehen hab? - Naja egal.

MORGEEEEEEEN      

mfg


----------



## konamann (4. April 2005)

psssscht leise!

@butterbrot: määänsch aber den sky pilot fährt der John Cowan, wenn ich den hab bin ich auch so gut!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Ja genau, deswegen fahre ich RooX - weil ich 'ne harte Sau werden will  .
Bisher klappt es hervorragend!


----------



## konamann (4. April 2005)

hast jetz endlich des passende teil?

eigentlich is mir ja wurscht was reinkommt, am Kona hat der billigsteuersatz auch immer gehalten...
jetz hab ich nur keinen bock mehr zu warten.


----------



## OLB EMan (4. April 2005)

der glaube versetzt berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. April 2005)

Das Warten suckt gewaltig - um deine Frage zu beantworten: Ich habe immer noch keinen passenden Steuersatz - macht aber nichts, schließlich bin ich neuerdings Trialer ... 
Naja, das Billigste würde ich aber trotzdem nicht nehmen - ich habe in meiner kurzen Karriere schon 3 Steuersätze verschlissen ...


----------



## littledevil (4. April 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, deswegen fahre ich RooX - weil ich 'ne harte Sau werden will  .
> Bisher klappt es hervorragend!


hhmmm ja.. ne harte sau werden wollen tun kannst du schon ganz gut    
und .. äh ..  trialer fahren ohne steuersatz oder wie   

@konamann: ich fahr schon recht lange den ritchey scuzzy logic
.. ist auch nicht gerade als hardcore steuersatz bekannt.. naja suche allerdings auch gerade nen neuen für mein neues.. hoho die lösung wäre wohl der chris king steelset.. oder hat da jemand was gegen? Naja die 200 Euro VK vielleicht.. damit wäre er teuerer als meine zukünftige gabel im EK ..   nee ich werd wohl den sky pilot nehmen.. oder wieder nen ritchey


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. April 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> hhmmm ja.. ne harte sau werden wollen tun kannst du schon ganz gut
> und .. äh ..  trialer fahren ohne steuersatz oder wie
> 
> @konamann: ich fahr schon recht lange den ritchey scuzzy logic
> .. ist auch nicht gerade als hardcore steuersatz bekannt.. naja suche allerdings auch gerade nen neuen für mein neues.. hoho die lösung wäre wohl der chris king steelset.. oder hat da jemand was gegen? Naja die 200 Euro VK vielleicht.. damit wäre er teuerer als meine zukünftige gabel im EK ..   nee ich werd wohl den sky pilot nehmen.. oder wieder nen ritchey


öhem welche gabel? ich auch brauchen tun..mein riss haben


----------



## LB Jörg (6. April 2005)

Was habt ihr alle gegen den Pig Dh Pro.
Den gibts übrigens in 3 Ausführungen.
Einmal normal mit Kugeln, einmal mit Industrielager und einmal mit verlängerter Einpreßtiefe und Industrielagern.
Im Reaper hatte ich den normalen Pig Dh Pro und der war absolut zuverlässig.
Weil ohne Doppelbrücke bekommt man einen Kugelsteuersatz nur kaputt wenn man den Fehler macht und damit locker rumfährt. 
Im neuen Rad ist jetzt ein Diabolus drinn(wegen Doppelbrücke). Der glänzt auch so schön und ist aus Edelstahl.  

G.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. April 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr alle gegen den Pig Dh Pro.



Also wir Trialer haben grundsätzlich was gegen die Parts die nicht von KOXX produziert werden.


----------



## konamann (6. April 2005)

süüüß! ein trialer.
wo sind die Knackarschhosen?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. April 2005)

Hey hey hey mein Freund, auch wenn wir schwul aussehen - wir sind knallhart!


----------



## konamann (7. April 2005)

er dreht echt am rad...


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. April 2005)




----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. April 2005)

So, liebe Sportsfreunde!
Anlässlich der endgültigen Fertigstellung meines Velozipeds erkläre ich hiermit die Saison 2005 für eröffnet!
j.j.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (8. April 2005)

weichliner es gibt keine saison´s (saisonen, saisongens ..wie auch immer)
mfg
Richie


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> weichliner



 köstlich!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. April 2005)

Ahoi ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde!

Ich stelle nur eine Frage: Wer zum Teufel war das???? Aber danke, so viel Airtime habe ich noch nie gehabt. Hat zwar Überwindung gekostet, aber als ich da 2-3 mal drüber gesegelt bin, wollte ich am liebsten gar nicht mehr aufhören ... 
Also Danke noch mal. Saubere Arbeit!
j.j.


----------



## konamann (11. April 2005)

wat is kaputt? wo wie was?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. April 2005)

Also Folgendes: Am Siegesturm in der X-Mulde ist unser Kicke weggemacht worden, das Table auch und auch der Drop. Dafür hat man aber ein Mörder-Dingens hingestellt - sieht von Unten wie der Hammer-Knochenbrecher. Lässt sich aber super gut springen! Man weiß nicht, wer das so hingebaut haben könnte - ich kenne keinen, der so was springt ...


----------



## munchin Monster (12. April 2005)

ich


----------



## LB Jörg (12. April 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Also Folgendes: Am Siegesturm in der X-Mulde ist unser Kicke weggemacht worden, das Table auch und auch der Drop. Dafür hat man aber ein Mörder-Dingens hingestellt - sieht von Unten wie der Hammer-Knochenbrecher. Lässt sich aber super gut springen! Man weiß nicht, wer das so hingebaut haben könnte - ich kenne keinen, der so was springt ...



Was, wie, wer....wo genau ist oder war die "X-Mulde"   
Und was genau ist da jetzt   


G,


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. April 2005)

@LB Jörg: Weißt du noch, wo wir uns mal im Wald getroffen haben. (Du+Wastl) ... in so einer Kuhle (wo früher eine MX Strecke war (glaube ich)) da stand so ein kleiner süßer Kicker (+ ein Dreckshaufen dahinter). Tja, der ganze Mist ist jetzt weg - stattdessen steht da jetzt ein gigantischer Hügel (allerdings ohne jeglichen Shape). 
Es waren Spuren darauf zu sehen, aber gesprungen hat ihn offenbar noch keiner, da die Spuren nicht bis zur Kante reichen (also nur angerollt, um die Stabilität zu prüfen) - dem Profil nach zu urteilen waren es paar Michelin - weiß aber nicht genau ....
Also ich und der Michi haben uns an dem Ding versucht, und haben es für recht gut befunden (Sprung in Etwa: 1,5m hoch, 2,5 - 3m weit), bloß müsste da noch etwas Shape rein - wegen Airtime.
Fertig, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.
j.j.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. April 2005)

So, hat sich erledigt!
Ich habe den "Schuldigen" ausfindig gemacht, wir haben uns unterhalten und letztendlich darauf verständigt den Kicker noch höher zu ziehen, ihm etwas Shape zu verleihen und so den Bau der Strecke in der X-Mulde einzuleiten!
Also denn - kommt vorbei! Ihr seid herzlichst eingeladen!
j.j.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. April 2005)

Spann' uns nicht so auf die Folter, wer war's denn nu ?


----------



## munchin Monster (12. April 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Spann' uns nicht so auf die Folter, wer war's denn nu ?



Cedric Gracia?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. April 2005)

Geh' spielen, Kleiner !


----------



## konamann (12. April 2005)

wenn wir grad bei bikern sind: hab heut vom auto aus jemand mit nem Intense Tazer Fully in deluxeAusstattung rumrollen sehen...


----------



## munchin Monster (13. April 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Geh' spielen, Kleiner !



Meinst du mich?


----------



## LB Jörg (13. April 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Jörg: Weißt du noch, wo wir uns mal im Wald getroffen haben. (Du+Wastl) ... in so einer Kuhle (wo früher eine MX Strecke war (glaube ich)) da stand so ein kleiner süßer Kicker (+ ein Dreckshaufen dahinter). Tja, der ganze Mist ist jetzt weg - stattdessen steht da jetzt ein gigantischer Hügel (allerdings ohne jeglichen Shape).
> Es waren Spuren darauf zu sehen, aber gesprungen hat ihn offenbar noch keiner, da die Spuren nicht bis zur Kante reichen (also nur angerollt, um die Stabilität zu prüfen) - dem Profil nach zu urteilen waren es paar Michelin - weiß aber nicht genau ....
> Also ich und der Michi haben uns an dem Ding versucht, und haben es für recht gut befunden (Sprung in Etwa: 1,5m hoch, 2,5 - 3m weit), bloß müsste da noch etwas Shape rein - wegen Airtime.
> Fertig, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.
> j.j.




Ahhja...  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. April 2005)

Der Dennis wars - weil irgendwelche Kackfotzen die ganzen Sprünge zerstört haben - er hat halt nur wieder aufgebaut ... und dabei jegliches Dimensionsempfinden vernachlässigt ...

Heute 15:00 (oder später) am Abenteuerspielplatz bzw. X-Mulde (wir sind länger da) - wer bock hat, ist stets willkommen!
j.j.


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. April 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du mich?



ich versteh auch net warum dich hier keiner mag...


----------



## munchin Monster (13. April 2005)

Kein Smilie hinter deinem Beitrag? Denke aber trotzdem nicht, dass du ihn ernst meinst. Aber naja...


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. April 2005)

lol...


----------



## munchin Monster (13. April 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> lol...



Alles klar.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. April 2005)

... und wieder rauf ...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. April 2005)

Ahoi, werte Sportsfreunde!
Es geht wieder was! Ihr werdet die X-Mulde nicht wieder erkennen. Zurzeit wird ein Monster-Shore aus dem Boden gestampft  das ist schon längst keine Kinderkacke mehr!
Also folgendes: Wir treffen uns heute um 14:00 in der Mulde, wo tüchtig weitergebaut wird. Alles Interessenten, freiwillige Helfer und passionierte Nagler sind herzlichst eingeladen  auf dass wir uns schon bald kaputt machen können....
j.j.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. April 2005)

Achtung, Niveau fällt:

Na, wenn du sogar die passionierten Nagler naspricht, muss ich auch versuchen zu kommen !


Ok, Niveau steigt wieder geringfügig an !


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. April 2005)

gelöscht!! gruß coffee


----------



## Coffee (30. April 2005)

hallo ihr,

mische mich ungern ein, aber es wurde doch etwas arg niveau los. bitte zukünftig etwas überlegen vor dem absenden.

danke coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (30. April 2005)

auch Spass hat seine Grenzen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. April 2005)

naja wenn ich kein fahrrad hab komm ich halt imemr auf dumme gedanken...


----------



## Zafee (30. April 2005)

dann wünsche ich Dir, dass Du nie gerade dann auf solche dummen Gedanken kommst und eine Minderheit beleidigst/diskriminierst, wenn Du grad in Reichweite einer solchen Gruppe stehst; naja wobei... wenn die Leutchen es nicht zu sehr übertreiben; aus Fehlern lernt man


----------



## littledevil (1. Mai 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi, werte Sportsfreunde!
> Es geht wieder was! Ihr werdet die X-Mulde nicht wieder erkennen. Zurzeit wird ein Monster-Shore aus dem Boden gestampft  das ist schon längst keine Kinderkacke mehr!
> Also folgendes: Wir treffen uns heute um 14:00 in der Mulde, wo tüchtig weitergebaut wird. Alles Interessenten, freiwillige Helfer und passionierte Nagler sind herzlichst eingeladen  auf dass wir uns schon bald kaputt machen können....
> j.j.


und wie lange meinst du wird es dauern bis wieder 


> irgendwelche Kackfotzen die ganzen Sprünge zerstört haben


  ??
aber viel glück!!
wenn ich noch wüsste wo die x-mulde ist wär ich evtl sogar gekommen.. wobei des wetter ja viel zu schön ist zum bauen..   ich bau lieber wenns regnet


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Mai 2005)

Ach na ja, ich bin zuversichtlich, denn 
1. Die Shores sind recht stabil - da muss man sich schon richtig bemühen, um sie niederzureißen
2. Wir sind jetzt öfters oben, so dass wir fast immer ein Auge auf unsere Bauten haben 
3. So langsam entwickelt sich die Mulde zu einem Zuschauermagneten - einige Jogger planen sogar eine Bank am Rand aufzustellen - d.h. wenn ein Kaputtmachen am Werk sein sollte, würde er mit Sicherheit von Passanten angesprochen und schließlich 
4. Wenn die Krücken wieder dort auftauchen, dann werden sie erstmal feststellen müssen, dass sie gar nicht alles an einem Tag zerstören können - das treibt sie in den Wahnsinn. 
j.j.


----------



## Zafee (1. Mai 2005)

gibts Bilder von der Mulde?


grüße


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Mai 2005)

Demnächst: BIKE-Titelseite!


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Mai 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Demnächst: BIKE-Titelseite!


wers glaubt


----------



## konamann (1. Mai 2005)

klappe junge...

jo ich nehm heut mal die Kamera mit hoch dann gibts was zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zafee (1. Mai 2005)

wäre nice, THX.

evtl lasse ich mich nach den klausuren auch mal oben blicken^^; dann zeig ich Euch mal, wie man mit nem Hardteil den Jump rockt     der Rahmen würde sicher brechen^^


----------



## munchin Monster (1. Mai 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> klappe junge...


nöööö


----------



## konamann (2. Mai 2005)

soo alle fotos sind in meiner gallerie. bitte dort anschauen.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (2. Mai 2005)

Hey, mal wirlich net schlecht !


----------



## Zafee (2. Mai 2005)

nicht schlecht. Das Teil werde ich mir bei Zeiten mal ansehen.


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (2. Mai 2005)

@Zafee:

Hast jetzt schon paar potentielle Käufer für dein Bike gefunden? Wolltest es doch verkaufen. Wieviel willste dafür? Ich hör mich nochmal um. Du kannst mir gern auch mal ne Teileliste zusammenstellen.

Rahmenhöhe wär auch gut.

mfg benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (3. Mai 2005)

jo schaut ruhig alle mal vorbei. ich hoff mal dass das wetter besser wird zum wochenende so dass wir den großen NorthShore noch fertig machen können.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2005)

Mmmh, glaub ich muß da auch mal hin 
Hoffentlich hält die Konstruktion auch schwere Räder mit viel Federweg gepaart mit wenig Fahrkönnen aus 

G.


----------



## Zafee (3. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> @Zafee:
> 
> Hast jetzt schon paar potentielle Käufer für dein Bike gefunden? Wolltest es doch verkaufen. Wieviel willste dafür? Ich hör mich nochmal um. Du kannst mir gern auch mal ne Teileliste zusammenstellen.
> 
> ...



weiß noch nicht genau ob ichs verkaufen soll, oder ob ichs für 15 Monate einmotten werde...
muss ich mir noch genau überlegen...

trotzdem danke fürs Angebot. Rahmenhöhe is glaube 49cm, komplett LX, XT Naben und Speichen?, Mavic Felgen, Julie 2004 und billig Federgabel.
Kannst Dich ja mal umhören, wenn Du mir jemanden bringst, ders für nen gescheiten Preis kaufen will, bekommst auch Provision ;-) ; gekostet hat es mal 770 EUR inkl Versand.


grüße


----------



## littledevil (3. Mai 2005)

nice pics   
ich komm auch mal


----------



## konamann (3. Mai 2005)

schöne sach. sag mal bescheid!


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Kannst Dich ja mal umhören, wenn Du mir jemanden bringst, ders für nen gescheiten Preis kaufen will, bekommst auch Provision ;-) ; gekostet hat es mal 770 EUR inkl Versand.[...]



"Gescheiter Preis", d.h.?


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Mai 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> gepaart mit wenig Fahrkönnen aus
> 
> G.



soso der jörg hat also auch seine depri-phase erreicht...seit doch alle froh..ich kann überhaupt net fahren  #
666
mfg
Richie


----------



## Zafee (4. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> "Gescheiter Preis", d.h.?



am besten mehr ;-) nee kA~ kennst Du evtl jemanden?


grüße


----------



## munchin Monster (4. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> am besten mehr ;-) nee kA~ kennst Du evtl jemanden?
> 
> 
> grüße



Mit ner Preisvorstellung wäre es eventuell einfacher jemanden "zu kennen" der es will.


----------



## Zafee (4. Mai 2005)

naja unter 400 EUR lohnt es sich für mich nicht, das Teil abzugeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> nice pics
> ich komm auch mal



Sag bescheid, dann komm ich mit. Bei dem Sandboden tut ein wenig Nässe nichts. 

G.


----------



## littledevil (5. Mai 2005)

samstag eventuell?


----------



## konamann (6. Mai 2005)

wär a sach. schrebt halt rein falls ihr kommt. dann kommen scho a paar bayreuther


----------



## littledevil (6. Mai 2005)

ich sag bescheid.. kann allerdings die wahrscheinlichkeit noch net recht sagen.. ein paar faktoren sprechen bisher dagegen.. mal schauen wie sichs entwickelt


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Mai 2005)

hi falls es noch wer liest..ich fahr jetz auf bayreuth d.h. ich bin ab ca um drei am neuen skatepark...könnts ja mal vorbei kucken..wald geht bei mir net..wegen meinem derzeitigen bikesetup
mfg
richie


----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2005)

und..?? wie?? wars schön, oder hat dich die pu-rollen polizei gleich entfernen lassen?


----------



## konamann (12. Mai 2005)

ich glaube mal net dass er da lang freude hatte....

tip: vormittags sind keine kinderchen da


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. Mai 2005)

Dafür haben wir (der eine mehr, der andere weniger...) die Eintracht gerockt. Auch gut.


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Mai 2005)

zum neuen skatepark

  zur eintracht....

@eugen


ijchkomm heut doch net aber am we oder so..kein plan..
mfg
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

"Important 11.05.2005  
Der Waschlappen hat heut Geburtstag...Alles Gute  
posted by Richie " -> (www.unfugmacher.de)

Wer ist gemeint?


----------



## konamann (13. Mai 2005)

so hier nochmal für alle:

der *dirtpark Bayreuth* wird in den Pfingstferien gebaut.

Link hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166387


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> "Important 11.05.2005
> Der Waschlappen hat heut Geburtstag...Alles Gute
> posted by Richie " -> (www.unfugmacher.de)
> 
> Wer ist gemeint?


schau in den "wir" bereich!


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> schau in den "wir" bereich!



Ich hab auch am 11.5 lol


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch am 11.5 lol



achso lol


na dann alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## munchin Monster (13. Mai 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> achso lol
> 
> 
> na dann alles gute nachträglich!



thx   endlich 16 und legal bier saufen rofl ^^

Man merkt das es Frühling ist, alle haben sich lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Mai 2005)

nur weil ich dir zum gb gratuliere hab ich dich noch lange nicht lieb..ich finde es gehört sich so....und trink bitte kein bier..sonst schreibst du am schluß noch mehr mist ins forum
 
mfg
richie


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Mai 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> und trink bitte kein bier..sonst schreibst du am schluß noch mehr mist ins forum



hehe, aber Kochen Mit Richard - Biersuppe is looooooooooool ^^
Aber wie man auf sowas kommt - hehe    

cya


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. Mai 2005)

Ah, shice street ! Bin gerade auf der "Street" gefahren, als mir ein Auto die Vorfahrt genommen hat und ich imzuge einer Vollbrmsung voll über den lenker und in ihren vorderen Kotflügel bin...
Zum Glück nur Schürfwunden (Mädels stehen ja drauf).
Ab jetzt -> Strictly Wald !


----------



## munchin Monster (14. Mai 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, shice street ! Bin gerade auf der "Street" gefahren, als mir ein Auto die Vorfahrt genommen hat und ich imzuge einer Vollbremsung voll über den lenker und in ihren vorderen Kotflügel bin...
> Zum Glück nur Schürfwunden (Mädels stehen ja drauf).
> Ab jetzt -> Strictly Wald !



Hast den Kotflügel wenigstens weng eingedellt?    Oder nix weiter passiert?

Mir is sowas heut auch passiert, aber meistens findet sich immer noch ne Lücke wo man durchschlüpfen kann...


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Mai 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Strictly Wald !




kuck dir mal deine signatur an...loool


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. Mai 2005)

Jepp, 3 große Dellen im Auto (Hände und linkes Knie)
Zum Glück ist das Bike heil ! (gut, Kratzer in den Barends -> Kinkerlitzchen)

@chicken: Verdammt, mein Kopf muss etwas abbekommen haben !


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Mai 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> @chicken: Verdammt, mein Kopf muss etwas abbekommen haben !


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Mai 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück ist das Bike heil ! (gut, Kratzer in den Barends -> Kinkerlitzchen)


Ja Kratzer in den Barends sehen unästhetisch aus


----------



## munchin Monster (17. Mai 2005)

Hab gestern mal wieder n paar von euch Spezis hinterm Siegesturm gesehen bzw. vorbeigefahren. 

lol ihr habt vergessen uns auszulachen ^^    


cya


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gestern mal wieder n paar von euch Spezis hinterm Siegesturm gesehen bzw. vorbeigefahren.
> 
> lol ihr habt vergessen uns auszulachen ^^
> 
> ...



gibt es einen grund dafür euch auszulachen?

mfg
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Mai 2005)

Es gab einen Grund, es nicht zu tun:
Mitleid !


----------



## dasew (18. Mai 2005)

oh danke wenigstens einer der die armen ccler versteht   


schaut übrigens recht interessant aus, was ihr da oben am Siegesturm mittlerweile gebastelt habt


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Mai 2005)

dasew schrieb:
			
		

> schaut übrigens recht interessant aus, was ihr da oben am Siegesturm mittlerweile gebastelt habt



Ha Ha! Ist doch schon längst alles wieder weg ...


----------



## Zafee (18. Mai 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ha Ha! Ist doch schon längst alles wieder weg ...



warum das?


----------



## munchin Monster (18. Mai 2005)

Zafee schrieb:
			
		

> warum das?



Weil sie's platt machen mussten. Frag mal die Förster oder die Leute die die pseudo-wald-chefs sind ^^

achja dasew, das war wohl ein griff ins klo  aber einschleimen kommt immer gut


----------



## Pater Paranoia (18. Mai 2005)

Ja, während wir gestern ncoh aufgeräumt haben, ist son komischer CC-Trupp an uns vorbeigezogen.
Hätten wir nicht einen auf Lumberjack gemacht, wir hätten euch ausgelacht !


----------



## dasew (19. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> achja dasew, das war wohl ein griff ins klo  aber einschleimen kommt immer gut



sag mal soll ich das nächste mal extra für dich noch ein paar ironietags setzen oder gehts auch ohne ?


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. Mai 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, während wir gestern ncoh aufgeräumt haben, ist son komischer CC-Trupp an uns vorbeigezogen.
> Hätten wir nicht einen auf Lumberjack gemacht, wir hätten euch ausgelacht !



Hey du Vogel über dir lacht jeder CCler...was kannst denn du was ein CCler net kann??

Dumme Sprüche reissen und sprünge springen die ich mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze spring? oder einfach nur einen auf cool machen weil du nicht in der Lage bist nen Berg hochzufahren?
FUCH OFF kleiner  PSEUDO Lettenbruder....
P.S. Jeder gute Crosser respektiert was Freereider machen  und umgekehrt....
nur die kleinen Halbaffen wie du es zu scheinen seinst versuchen das andere Lager schlecht zu reden, obwohl wir alle am geleiche Strang ziehen.

also ich hätte dich nicht nur ausgelacht ich häötte dich miteingebudelt.

P.S. achja falls du jetzt Agro auf mir bist und mir am lie3bsten zeigen würdest wo der Hammer hängt(bei dir eh nicht) zeigs mir und die anderen CCler beim Fränkischschweiz Marathon bzw. ich bin nächste Woche am Geisskopf und freu mich über so Tucken wie dich... oder noch besser ich und mein Homie kommen nach Bayreuth zu deinem sot tollen Spot und lachen mal kräftig ab, ach ja du darfst mich auch anreden keine Angst du Pimp


----------



## Zafee (19. Mai 2005)

auf die Reaktion bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (19. Mai 2005)

ich auch


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Mai 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. achja falls du jetzt Agro auf mir bist



  du bist echt zu komisch.... und wenn du wirklich was drauf hast..warum gibts dann keine bilder oder so..poste  doch mal was rein
und ja wenn du mit deinen homies kommst will ich aber auch dabei sein und wenigstens hallo sagen...  

mfg
richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Mai 2005)

BILD 

oh sorry da hab ich natürlich was über sehen

into nosewheelie ??   oder bist das garnicht du??

hahahhahahah


----------



## Ray (19. Mai 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> Dumme Sprüche reissen und sprünge springen die ich mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze spring?



Und Deine Schliessmuskulatur wirkt sozusagen dämpfend auf die eindringende Sattelstütze?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (19. Mai 2005)

.... shaun macht sich mal wieder keine freunde .... hat aber recht. 
wir ziehen doch alle am selben strang..

@shaun wo ist denn der sprung auf dem Bild? rathsberg -- oder


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. Mai 2005)

@ Shaum Pauler

Als, da es ein Zitat von mir war, folgendes:
Ich habe genau GARNIX gegen cc-fahrer, ja, manchmal schnappe sogar ich mir mein HT und düse durch den Wald, ohne zu springen.
Da du mich nicht kennst (übrigens ein verdammt guter Grund, mich nicht so doof anzupaulen !), kannst du nicht wissen, das ich gerne etwas ironisch bin.
Manchmal trifft das auch CC-Fahrer, manchmal (besonders beim Stammtisch  ) Trialer, manchmal mache ich sogar WITZE ÜBER MICH SELBST !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stell dir das mal vor !
Also, beim nächsten Mal weniger Galle, mehr Verständniss, und alle sind glücklich !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (20. Mai 2005)

hey ho...

@chicken jo des war ja auch ne Probesprung...aber mich hats net gemault 
ausserdem find ich dich echt ganz cool hast nen grosses Maul aber fährst ganz anständig  
und aufjeden werd ich mal bei euch vorbeischauen

@wotan yo der is am Rathsberg, andere Seite Richtung Bubenreuth.
den dicken Double von nem Bekannten am Rahtsberg haben sie ja plattgemacht... der war so gross das er nur selbst ihn zweimal gespungen ist, da waren voll die Leute und haben gesagt KRANK sogar mal der May der für Ghost fährt  

@anderer PIMP 
**** OFF meine Ausdrucksweise steht deiner in keinem Punkt hinterher.
Was geht, du machst CCler allgemein voll an...HILFE ich fühle mich angegriffen...deswegen die Reaktion...aber in Real bist du sicherlich voll der Schleimer der wahrscheinlich so schmächtig ist das er ACIDrider nur übers I net dissen kann.

und an dem Trialer...ohne Vaseline tut sie sich schon recht schwer...vielleicht geht die Dämpfung bei dir Gay ja ohne Probs.
und ähh wie du springst da auf deinen Photos in ERL da bei Siemens hoch oder wie???
na dann mal Respect.


----------



## munchin Monster (20. Mai 2005)

Shaun Palmer Jr schrieb:
			
		

> [...]P.S. achja falls du jetzt Agro auf mir bist und mir am lie3bsten zeigen würdest wo der Hammer hängt(bei dir eh nicht) zeigs mir und die anderen CCler beim Fränkischschweiz Marathon[...]...



Beim Frankenbike Ma warst du so schnell, dass ich dich garnet gesehen hab...
Also legen wir uns lieber nicht mit dir an


----------



## wotan_S_rache (20. Mai 2005)

AcIDrIdEr schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Frankenbike Ma warst du so schnell, dass ich dich garnet gesehen hab...
> Also legen wir uns lieber nicht mit dir an


jo, der bub war echt schnell .... aber muss man ja verstehen, wenn die nächste ziggi lockt fährt man halt ein wenig schneller


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Mai 2005)

> hey ho...



is von den ramones..

also komm mir net mit so hip hop gelaber wie 





> @anderer PIMP
> **** OFF





> @chicken jo des war ja auch ne Probesprung...aber mich hats net gemault
> ausserdem find ich dich echt ganz cool hast nen grosses Maul aber fährst ganz anständig
> und aufjeden werd ich mal bei euch vorbeischauen



ja ich stell auch nur ausschließlich meine probesprünge ins netz
des große maul hatte ich schon mit 12..des hat nix mit meinem können  zutun oder so
ja kannst mal zu uns kommen..fahr ma mal den fichtelplattenshore oder so..kannst ja mal die letten fragen was des is 



> .... shaun macht sich mal wieder keine freunde .... hat aber recht.
> wir ziehen doch alle am selben strang..



und manche ziehen halt zu stark......

hier ham zwar fast nur leute reingeschrieben die ich nicht leiden kann, aber beim palmer sind ma hoffentlich einig

mfg
richie


----------



## Ray (20. Mai 2005)

shauni, zum wirkungsvollen flamen gehört zumindest die korrekte verwendung des akkusativs... entweder du hast zuviel "der dativ ist dem genitiv sein tod" gelesen (was ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann) oder deine geistige leistungsfähigkeit ist indirekt proportional zu deinem grossen mundwerk


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. Mai 2005)

@anderer PIMP
**** OFF meine Ausdrucksweise steht deiner in keinem Punkt hinterher.
Was geht, du machst CCler allgemein voll an...HILFE ich fühle mich angegriffen...deswegen die Reaktion...aber in Real bist du sicherlich voll der Schleimer der wahrscheinlich so schmächtig ist das er ACIDrider nur übers I net dissen kann.



-> HAHA !
1) Ich bin der Pimp, und du nennst mich "alter" ? Suspekt.
2) Ich bin der Pimp, und du redest von "dissen" ? Suspekt.
3) Meine Ausdrucksweise muss nicht durch Sternchen zensiert werden, deine ja. Suspekt.
4) Schmächtig bin ich nun wirklich nicht. Suspekt.
5) Hat dir Mamma heute zuwenig Liebe gegeben, du Wurst ? Schreib mich doch bitte in ICQ(116747286) an , da haben wir beide mehr davon, und du blamierst dich auch nur vor mir, nicht vor der Öffentlichkeit.
6) Ich bin kein Schleimer, ich bin nur ein netter Mensch. tut gut, solltest du auchmal probieren.
7) Arbeite bitte an deiner Grammatik !
8) HAHA !
9) Ich mache auch andere Menschen (scherzhaft. Das mit der Ironie hast du nicht so, oder ?) generell an, aber wer mich kennt, oder meie Beiträge länger verfolgt, sollte merken, das es nur Ironie ist. Oder hat der Acidrider sich je aufregen müssen ? Der hats verstanden ! Du leider nicht.

hast du genug Erklärung, oder bedarfs mehr ?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. Mai 2005)

Köstlich  

Habt ihr Leutchen überhaupt noch Zeit zum Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Mai 2005)

ich kann nicht fahren meine hand is voller aufgerissenen blasen..scheiß griffe!


naja is ja kein wunder der palmer,  schließlich ist er ja ein franke (!!!)

ups..hoffentlich mach ich mir jetzt keine feinde
*gg*


mfg
richie


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. Mai 2005)

Year  Thüringen rules!


----------



## littledevil (22. Mai 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Mai 2005)

vorsicht! ja? du willst doch nicht etwa , dass ich dir ab morgen dein arbeitsleben zur hölle mache oder?
hehe freust dich shcon
hahha
bis morgen
mfg
richie


----------



## littledevil (22. Mai 2005)

oh ja.. wie die sau


----------



## konamann (23. Mai 2005)

oh mann Kinders.
hier steht "Streeter in BT" drüber. da haben höchstens noch Rennradler das Recht des falsch zu verstehen.

*Alle Anderen Diskussionen üner Pimps, Sattelstützen und dumme Kinder aller Art bitte mal in einen Extra-Thread!*


----------



## Bayer (23. Mai 2005)

oh da muss ich dir glatt mal rechtgeben...


----------



## littledevil (24. Mai 2005)

halts maul du depp!


----------



## littledevil (24. Mai 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> halts maul du depp!


das passiert wenn an irgendwo eingeloggt bleibt wo kleine kinder spielen


----------



## Bayer (24. Mai 2005)

naja is ja alles ok...


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Mai 2005)

..ja ja die leute bei cube


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. Mai 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> das passiert wenn an irgendwo eingeloggt bleibt wo kleine kinder spielen



hast ja bloß Schiss auf die Fresse zu kriegen  bei so was kennt der Bayer nichts. Da wird nicht lang rumgefackelt....
Also warens die bei Cube, ja!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (25. Mai 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> hast ja bloÃ Schiss auf die Fresse zu kriegen â bei so was kennt der Bayer nichts. Da wird nicht lang rumgefackelt....
> Also warenâs die bei Cube, ja!?


  

lÃ¼bcke, schnauze!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. August 2005)

Passt mal auf, ihr Sreetrer von Bayreuth! Habe heute einen Wahnsinnsspot entdeckt. Für die gebürtigen Bayreuther wird dieser mit Sicherheit nichts Neues sein  vielleicht haben sich sogar schon Einige daran versucht  ich allerdings bin heute zum ersten Mal darüber gestolpert. 
Wenn man aus dem Rotmaincenter kommend auf der Brücke Richtung Maximillianstrasse den Hohenzollernring überquert, läuft  man am Ende der Brücke auf der linken Seite an Treppen vorbei. Nun, wenn man aber nicht läuft, sondern fährt, und nicht vorbei, sondern gezielt drauf, dann wird man nicht umher kommen eine gigantische Mauer auf der rechten Seite zu bemerken. Das Besondere an der Mauer ist, dass sie leicht geneigt ist und dass die Anfahrt über einen 3-4 Stufen-Set führt. (tut sich schon was?) 
Mein Vorschlag lautet: Man (und damit meine ich Richie) fährt die erste Treppe (7 Stufen) mit Volldampf runter und zeiht kurz vor dem zweiten Satz einen schönen Bunny H.  mit leichter Flugtendenz nach rechts, haut beide Räder wuchtig ans Gestein (Höhe so um die 1,2o m), drückt sich kräftig ab und landet geschmeidig zwischen den stauenden Menschenmassen.
Na, wie klingt das?
j.j.


----------



## munchin Monster (3. August 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Richie) fährt die erste Treppe (7 Stufen) mit Volldampf runter und zeiht kurz vor dem zweiten Satz einen schönen Bunny H.  mit leichter Flugtendenz nach rechts, haut beide Räder wuchtig ans Gestein (Höhe so um die 1,2o m), drückt sich kräftig ab und landet geschmeidig zwischen den stauenden Menschenmassen.
> Na, wie klingt das?
> j.j.




Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit    Wenn er das tatsächlich macht will ich anwesend sein und mir das reinziehn - lol ihr seid wahnsinnig


----------



## littledevil (3. August 2005)

jaja   



			
				SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Passt mal auf, ihr Sreetrer von Bayreuth! Habe heute einen Wahnsinnsspot entdeckt. FÃ¼r die gebÃ¼rtigen Bayreuther wird dieser mit Sicherheit nichts Neues sein â vielleicht haben sich sogar schon Einige daran versucht â ich allerdings bin heute zum ersten Mal darÃ¼ber gestolpert.
> Wenn man aus dem Rotmaincenter kommend auf der BrÃ¼cke Richtung Maximillianstrasse den Hohenzollernring Ã¼berquert, lÃ¤uft  man am Ende der BrÃ¼cke auf der linken Seite an Treppen vorbei. Nun, wenn man aber nicht lÃ¤uft, sondern fÃ¤hrt, und nicht vorbei, sondern gezielt drauf, dann wird man nicht umher kommen eine gigantische Mauer auf der rechten Seite zu bemerken. Das Besondere an der Mauer ist, dass sie leicht geneigt ist und dass die Anfahrt Ã¼ber einen 3-4 Stufen-Set fÃ¼hrt. (tut sich schon was?)
> Mein Vorschlag lautet: Man (und damit meine ich Richie) fÃ¤hrt die erste Treppe (7 Stufen) mit Volldampf runter und zeiht kurz vor dem zweiten Satz einen schÃ¶nen Bunny H. â mit leichter Flugtendenz nach rechts, haut beide RÃ¤der wuchtig ans Gestein (HÃ¶he so um die 1,2o m), drÃ¼ckt sich krÃ¤ftig ab und landet geschmeidig zwischen den stauenden Menschenmassen.
> Na, wie klingt das?
> j.j.


----------



## littledevil (3. August 2005)

mach ma n foto.. du hast doch zeit als sportunfähiger student


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. August 2005)

ich mag keine wallrides, außerdem kennt den spot jeder und außerdem will ich den AciDRiDeR nicht begegnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## munchin Monster (3. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> und außerdem will ich den AciDRiDeR nicht begegnen....



@Hühnerfutter: Bist du zwar letztens erst, aber nicht der Rede wert...


----------



## littledevil (4. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag keine wallrides, außerdem kennt den spot jeder und außerdem will ich den AciDRiDeR nicht begegnen....


 
stimmt, stimmt nicht,weiß nicht


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. August 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ich mag keine wallrides, außerdem kennt den spot jeder und außerdem will ich den AciDRiDeR nicht begegnen....



Na ja, wie auch immer. Jedenfalls finde ich den Spot prima. Wenn ich also des Gesundseins überdrüssig werde, mache ich den fetten Wallride.


----------



## littledevil (4. August 2005)

wie, gesund?? du???


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. August 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> wie, gesund?? du???



Hey, mein Freund. Jetzt mach mal halblang!


----------



## littledevil (5. August 2005)

hehehe


----------



## littledevil (13. August 2005)

montag vormaittag werd ich wahrscheinlich mal mitm richie in bt aufkreuzen.. also wenn jemand zeit und lust hat.. bei uns is da ja ein feiertag


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. August 2005)

ahhh ich hasse menschen
außer den andy! ichwillt net mit den besheurten bayridern fahrern

prost!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. August 2005)

juhuuu, endlich wieder Streeter in Bayreuth!


----------



## littledevil (14. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. August 2005)

shut up and ride


----------



## littledevil (14. August 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> shut up and ride


kenn ich irgendwoher.. denk ich mir immer wenn ich in bt bin


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. August 2005)

shut up it rains


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. August 2005)

alles elendige Softliner ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. August 2005)




----------



## littledevil (15. August 2005)

ist ahlt nicht jeder so ein harter motherfu+kker wie du


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. August 2005)

der eugen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. August 2005)

schön die Bälle flach halten, Jungs.


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. August 2005)

leg du dich lieber wieder flach hin..nich dast dir was tust!

ich geh raus und mahc nen flachen (tabletop)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. August 2005)

sch glob s hackt


----------



## littledevil (15. August 2005)




----------



## Chickenfeed (19. August 2005)

also wenn das wetter morgen passt sind andy und ich (vllt noch ein paar weitere ) ab ca. halb 10 (jaaa frühs) in bayreuth am skatepark..welcher is noch net ganz klar  

mfg
richie


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. August 2005)

toll bei uns is des wetter ok und schon sind ma in ****ing franken ..da regnets ihr gottverdammten franken !


----------



## littledevil (20. August 2005)

hmm scheiß wetter


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. August 2005)

In DD ist das Wetter ganz ausgezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (20. August 2005)

schön für dich und die dd(le)r


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. August 2005)

uhhh ja! Und Narziß war zum Arschwergfetzen.


----------



## littledevil (21. August 2005)

ach die mag ich net..


----------



## sunnyDH (22. August 2005)

hey leute!

lust auf ne spontane streetsession in bayreuth am donnerstag?

mein bruder kommt mich endlich mal besuchen und will ein bissl durch die stadt cruisen. da würde es sich doch anbieten, wenn wir uns mal treffen! mein vorschlag: donnerstag, 13 uhr am karstadt! wer kommt, bitte kurz bescheid geben (bis mittwoch abend), wo wir dann hinfahrn, können wir ja vor ort ausmachen... hab zwar grad kein geeignetes rad, aber irgendwer muss ja filmen 

cu, sonja


----------



## littledevil (22. August 2005)

hui.. des is aber früh wenn man bedenkt dass ich bis mind 16uhr arbeiten sollte.. mal gugge.. wie man bei euch sagen würde


----------



## sunnyDH (22. August 2005)

mein bruder will halt abends scho wieder heim, da is halt 16 uhr recht spät 
erstmal schauen, wer überhaupt alles interesse hat, dann können wir uns ja immer noch auf ne andere uhrzeit einigen!


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. August 2005)

bin genauso arbeiten könnte auch erst (wohl mit andy) um halb 5 aufkreuzen..


----------



## littledevil (22. August 2005)

evtl könn ma ja a bissl früher raus.. und nachkommen.. erstmal schauen wie das wetter wird.. bin grad schon wieder recht nass geworden


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. August 2005)

ob das mein sklaventreibe zulässt...??? :grübel:


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. August 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal schauen, wer überhaupt alles interesse hat, ...



Kein Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. August 2005)

du bist doch in ungarn hätte ich gedacht???


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. August 2005)

nee, bin noch in DD ... weil's hier so schön ist.


----------



## sunnyDH (23. August 2005)

dann treffen wir uns halt am späten nachmittag irgendwann...wer mir ne pm schreibt, kriegt meine handynummer (@andy: hab ne neue), will die hier net so veröffentlichen

@sahnebrot: darfst wohl net fahrn?


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. August 2005)

ja wann denn etzat????


----------



## sunnyDH (24. August 2005)

hey, nur kein stress...! ich tät jetzt erst  mal sagen, so um 5, aber mach das noch mit little devil morgen aus, wenn ich mit meinem bruder gequatscht hab. irgendwer gibt dir scho rechtzeitig bescheid, keine sorge.
gute n8!


----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

also, offizieller treffpunkt ist 16.30 uhr vorm karstadt!!! 
werde leider nicht dabei sein können, wünsch euch aber viel spaß!

cu, sonja


----------



## Ray (25. August 2005)

die wären doch nur wegen Dir gekommen sunny.. jetzt muss Dein bruder alleine fahren


----------



## littledevil (25. August 2005)

nicht ganz..    .. aber mal schauen ob jemand aus bayreuth da ist..


----------



## Ray (25. August 2005)

vielleicht schau ich auch mal vorbei... bin aber weniger als zur hälfte einsatzfähig ohne funktionierende hr-bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

[bastimodus] meine hinterradbremse geht auch nedmehr wirklich... fahr einfach als hättest du eine, die ganzen streettricks gehen doch eh alle ohne bremsen  ... naja, bis dann

ride on basti [/bastimodus]


----------



## littledevil (25. August 2005)

hmm.. aber ein trialer ohne hr-bremse..    ob das gutgeht


----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

@ray: danke, sehr charmant, aber nach all den komplimenten, die ich heute von chicken bekommen habe, wage ich das eher zu bezweifeln


----------



## Ray (25. August 2005)

hat er wohl gesagt das Du total kacke fährst?... das sag ich Dir aber auch immer


----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

darüber hätte ich ja noch lachen können...


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. August 2005)

wie gesagt..."bei manchen leuten is mir des eh egal " und " du bist eh zu alt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

ich lach mal kurz komisch


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. August 2005)

hahah ich krieg mich nimmer ein


----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

jetzt tuste mir aber leid


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. August 2005)

:-/ (der eingegebne text ist zu kurz....)


----------



## littledevil (25. August 2005)

gelacht hab ich schon..   

..tja..

am besten waren trotzdem die ghetto-kinder die das wasser aus dem skatepark gekehrt haben(es hat dann eh wieder geregnet) und sich immer gegenseitig anzeigen wollten.. oder auch hauen..


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. August 2005)

ja des war saucool..naja ich weiß halt wie man mit frauen umgehen muss..


----------



## littledevil (25. August 2005)

auf jeden fall!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. August 2005)

jaja du nimmst lieber weiber mit auf große bmx events ich weiß schon^^


----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

hach, chicken, baby, du bist einfach der beste


----------



## littledevil (25. August 2005)

das thema hatten wir ja schonmal     

schau mal wendelstein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (25. August 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> hach, chicken, baby, du bist einfach der beste




tja irgendwann krieg ich sie halt alle rum


----------



## littledevil (25. August 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> hach, chicken, baby, du bist einfach der beste


ohoh.. des "baby" nimmt er wohl persönlich..


----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

chicken, wie gesagt, an jedem finger zehn!


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. August 2005)

irgendwann wird des auch langweilig....dann erinnerst dich bestimmt an mich..mehr oder weniger


----------



## sunnyDH (25. August 2005)

so, meinst du? vielleicht in 50 jahren, wenn ich froh bin, dass ich noch nen jüngeren abkrieg  

gute n8!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. September 2005)

back in town.


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. September 2005)

...an no one cares


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. September 2005)

ich bin morgen so ab ca. 3 uhr am skatepark...welcher weiß ichnoch net..wahrscheinlich der alte

mfg
richie


----------



## littledevil (14. September 2005)

> ...an no one cares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (16. September 2005)

@andy...alsoichbin grad in bayreuth ...kommst vorbei? kannst ja beim mcinbayreuth anrufen....


----------



## littledevil (17. September 2005)

also gestern wars ja net wirklich fahrwetter, oder..?? außerdem hatte ich wieder arbeit zu hause..


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. September 2005)

o1.1o.o5    *SPIRIT TOUR 2oo5*
                Scheune / DD
                Mad Sin / Smoke Blow / Turbo AC' / Sin City Circus Ladies 

o1.1o.o5    *Hell on Earth Tour 2oo5*
                Erfurt
                As I Lay Dying / Heaven Shall Burn / Evergreen Terrace /   
                Agents of Man / End of Days / Neaera

o2.1o.o5    *Hell on Earth Tour 2oo5*
                Reithalle / DD
                As I Lay Dying / Heaven Shall Burn / Evergreen Terrace /   
                Agents of Man / End of Days / Neaera

16.11.05    *The Jancee Pornick Casino * 
                Bergschlösschen / Kulmbach


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. September 2005)

yeah nimm micht mit


----------



## littledevil (17. September 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> o1.1o.o5    *SPIRIT TOUR 2oo5*
> Scheune / DD
> Mad Sin / Smoke Blow / Turbo AC' / Sin City Circus Ladies


nw woche vorher auch in leipzig

und von dem anderen zeugs gefällt mir eigtl nur heavenshallburn.. naja


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. September 2005)

ich bin am o1.1o. in Erfurt.
und der 16.11. ist ein absoluter Pflichttermin - Jancee is the Shit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (18. September 2005)

jaja.. eh klar


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. September 2005)

Mir hat's grade beim HEIMFAHREN auf normalen ASPHALT das XT-Schaltwerk in die Speichen gezogen...
Ergebniss:
Schaltwerk im Sack, Eine Speiche im Sack und die Felge hat ne Beule, weils die Öse fast rausgezogen hätte...
Kann ich ne Felge noch fahren, wenn eine Öse a bissla rauskommt ? Is vielleicht nen bisschen angerissen, net arg ?!
Will net wieder 80 für a neues Laufrad raushauen müssen...


----------



## littledevil (19. September 2005)

musst halt die aussen rum bisschen mehr anziehen, dann könnt des schon funktionieren.. hast du ahnung vom zentrieren? oder spech dir einfach ne neue felge ein falls es net geht.. dann brauchst kein lr kaufen.. wobei.. felgen einzeln sind relativ teuer.. was fährstn für felgen?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. September 2005)

Vuelta Excalibur DH fahr ich.
Mal sehen...




Ach ja, Chicken:
Street fahren ist Stellungskrieg !


----------



## konamann (19. September 2005)

keine schlechte aktion! sollte sich weiter rollen lassen. ich bin mal ne woche mit einer speiche weniger gefahren, ohne es überhaupt zu merken... wenn dus gut zentrierst/zentrieren lässt überhaupt kein thema. 

neue felge/LRS erst wenn nix mehr geht, was aber lang dauern sollte.


----------



## littledevil (19. September 2005)

achja.. was ich noch sagen wollte..

SINGLESPEED


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> achja.. was ich noch sagen wollte..
> 
> SINGLESPEED




Singlespeed    Einfache Geschwindigkeit.......ist ja voll langweilig.
Ich fahr immer Doubblespeed...ist nämlich viiiiiel schneller.

G.


----------



## littledevil (20. September 2005)

ich bin halt langsam


----------



## konamann (20. September 2005)

hopp mach halt. da war doch mal in ner alten Rider (oder damals noch mtb downhill) was drin über a rennen, wo a halbes dorf mit singlespeed an den fullys dabei war.
gibt muskeln berauf nebenbei...


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. September 2005)

aha.. NSBM alarm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. September 2005)

Du lernst schnell, junger Padawan...!

DrrrtDrrtDrrrrtGroooowlGroooowlBrbrbrbrbrbrbDrrtDrrrtGrooowl


----------



## littledevil (21. September 2005)




----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. September 2005)

Er weiss scho was gemeint ist..
und die, die in Chemie um uns rum waren auch...


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. September 2005)

drrrrrrrr buff buff drrrrrr groooooooooooooooooowl waaaaaaah drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrblast blast blat drrrrrbuf buf duff


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> drrrrrrrr buff buff drrrrrr groooooooooooooooooowl waaaaaaah drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrblast blast blat drrrrrbuf buf duff



hat das was mit Street'n zu tun?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. September 2005)

Ja, mann ! Beides ist Krieg !

DrrrrtDrrrrrtDrrrrtDrömDrömDratschDratschChrrtChrrtChrrtChrrtGrooowl


----------



## littledevil (21. September 2005)




----------



## Chickenfeed (21. September 2005)




----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. September 2005)

Königreich für sinnige Beiträge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (22. September 2005)

> "Bringt sie alle um! Soll Gott sie aussortieren."


.....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. September 2005)

shut up and walk, Baby!


----------



## littledevil (23. September 2005)

also rich.. falls wir morgen nach bt fahren, dann gleich früh.. so 9 ca.. hab keine lust auf so nen auflauf im park.. aber kannst mich morgen früh nochmal anrufen halt um 9 so.. muss mal sehen ob ich morgen fahrbereit bin


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. September 2005)

hmm na ich fahr morgen eh auf district...hab ich vorhin beschlossen..
PM!


----------



## littledevil (23. September 2005)

hmm district.. keine ahnung.. glaub fast net..    und 4 tonnen??


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (24. September 2005)

servus hab mich etz auch endlich mal regestriert....

cu. porsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (24. September 2005)

herzlisch willkomme


----------



## littledevil (24. September 2005)

morgen früh jemand in bt? alter park?


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. September 2005)

ja...ich wär dabei..und so..


----------



## littledevil (24. September 2005)

jo.. denn hol ich dich so um 9 ab


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. September 2005)

ja ich hoff, sascha hat mein fahrrad mitgenommen heute ich ruf ihn mal an und ruf dich dann an
dere


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. September 2005)

ja also mein fahrrad is in bayreuthudn ich kann des erst so ab 10e dort holen, weil sascha zufällig nochmal auf bayreuth fährt:
d.h. der ruft mich an, dann ruf ich dich an, und dann fahrn ma zusammen bzw. icheventuell mitm sascha auf bayreuth und dann könn ma biken gehn  

gar net umständlichund stressig
bis morgen
dere


----------



## littledevil (24. September 2005)

also ich fahr halt mal hin und du kommst dann mitm sascha


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (25. September 2005)

mmh bayreuth, mei schulter is leider immer noch kaputt    

aber in 2wochen gehts richtig ab, bin voll motiviert district ride rulez


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

hmm na sascha hat sich noch net gemeldet, denk net dass ich heut noch komm  
ou man


----------



## Nathol (25. September 2005)

Könnte eventuell einer mal alle nennenswerten Spots in Bayreuth aufzählen(sowohl Street, als auch Dirt). Am besten mit Wegbeschreibung.
Achja: Die beiden Parks in BT sind mir schon bekannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

Was bist denn du für einer? 
Ohne sich vorzustellen - gleich an's Eingemachte. Gehört sich wahrlich nicht. pfui.


----------



## Nathol (25. September 2005)

Ich soll mich vorstellen? Ok  
Ich war BMXer(Street), bin aber seit einigen Wochen Flachländer.
Ich springe mit dem MTB und habe so viele Spots wie möglich gesucht, aber es waren kaum sehr gute dabei.
Naja, mein altes MTB habe ich geschrottet und mit dem jetztigen kann ich nicht springen.

Reicht das  ?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

Wie auch immer.
In Bayreuth gibt's nichts.
oi.


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

Nathol schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte eventuell einer mal alle nennenswerten Spots in Bayreuth aufzählen(sowohl Street, als auch Dirt). Am besten mit Wegbeschreibung.
> Achja: Die beiden Parks in BT sind mir schon bekannt



am besten mit nem plan und kreuzen drauf, oder ein naviprogramm für mein fahrrad

such sie doch selber du flachzange

und wehe du fährst mit mit deinem flachzangenbike am skatepark im weg rum


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> am besten mit nem plan und kreuzen drauf, oder ein naviprogramm für mein fahrrad
> 
> such sie doch selber du flachzange
> 
> und wehe du fährst mit mit deinem flachzangenbike am skatepark im weg rum



oi oi oi


----------



## Nathol (25. September 2005)

Gut...dann eben nicht  

Aber so eine Sammlung wäre trotzdem gut.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

1x Tabula Rasa für Nathol. Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

wir akzeptieren dich erst, wenn du ohne pegs fährst!!!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

Was sind Pägs? hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

na die komischen lockenwickler an den bmx rädern


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

ich akzeptiere nichts und niemanden. Ich bin härter als ein Sargnagel, schneller als der Tod. Arrrrgh!


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

das is doch von britney?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

ja, von Brtiney Cheers!


----------



## Nathol (25. September 2005)

Ein Flachländer ohne Pegs...hm...nein, sowas kommt mir nicht in die Tüte


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

hm hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

Nathol schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Flachländer ohne Pegs...hm...nein, sowas kommt mir nicht in die Tüte



 nicht noch so einer in bayreuth


----------



## Nathol (25. September 2005)

Ihr werdet mich sowieso kaum oder überhaupt nicht sehen, denn ich lasse mich im Park nicht blicken...also noch nicht(außerdem brauch ich viel Platz, kA wieso)


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

Nathol schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr werdet mich sowieso kaum oder überhaupt nicht sehen, denn ich lasse mich im Park nicht blicken...also noch nicht(außerdem brauch ich viel Platz, kA wieso)



vllt weil du flatland fährst?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> vllt weil du flatland fährst?



Jetzt mach dich nicht lustig. Jedem das Seine eben!


----------



## littledevil (25. September 2005)

wasn na hier los.. 



> mmh bayreuth, mei schulter is leider immer noch kaputt



darfst in zwei wochen wieder fahren? aber dann keine x-ups mehr


----------



## littledevil (25. September 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mach dich nicht lustig. Jedem das Seine eben!


amen..


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (25. September 2005)

ich hab immer gedacht des wär a mtb forum.....
was macht dann a bmxer da mmh naja wir sin ja tolerant


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (25. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> darfst in zwei wochen wieder fahren? aber dann keine x-ups mehr



mhhhh x-ups sin halt einfach krieg


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

oh gott fos ist krieg


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (25. September 2005)

So. etz gehts rund  
absofort red ich hier auch mal mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (25. September 2005)

ich mag auch keine mtbs mehr.. stehen immer im weg rum


----------



## littledevil (25. September 2005)

DDD-Rüdi schrieb:
			
		

> So. etz gehts rund
> absofort red ich hier auch mal mit


kennt man dich?   

und.. achja.. feeblegrinds sind krieg.. bin heut 2mal auf den kopf gefallen.. naja wenigstens gleiche stelle.. gibt nur eine beule


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (25. September 2005)

natürlich kennst du mich   ...sind leztens erst in bayreuth rumgegurkt


----------



## littledevil (25. September 2005)

hab mich nur an kein ns-bitch erinnern können


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (25. September 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> und.. achja.. feeblegrinds sind krieg.. bin heut 2mal auf den kopf gefallen.. naja wenigstens gleiche stelle.. gibt nur eine beule



naja du solltest auch nicht gleich backflips out probieren


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. September 2005)

Verdammt! Was sind das für Leute? Ich kenne keine Sau. Verdammt!



			
				littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> bin heut 2mal auf den kopf gefallen


tsssss


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. September 2005)

@ rüdi

solange haste also gebraucht für den total bekloppten namen ^^  


@ little devil

ach schade, dass hätte ich gern gesehen  

@ oigen

geh doch wieder in den osten


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. September 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> geh doch wieder in den osten



Wenn ich gehen muss, dann nehm' ich dich mit, du Pisser!


----------



## littledevil (26. September 2005)

Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> naja du solltest auch nicht gleich backflips out probieren


das sagst du jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (26. September 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich gehen muss, dann nehm' ich dich mit, du Pisser!




Dann gehr doch zurück, und werdet frustriert ! Uns gehts dabei besser !
(Wobei ich chickens "Dicke Eier in Wirtschaftslehre-Pose" schon vermissen würde...)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. September 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> ... werdet frustriert !



Hey, meine Karre wiegt gut 17 Kilo - Frustration ist mein zweiter Vorname, Baby!


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. September 2005)

ich habe keinen grund frustriert zu sein....


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (26. September 2005)

Frustriert sein....nein wiso meine schulter is blos kaputt und mein Fahrrad is ******* aber wiso sollte ich frustriert sein


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. September 2005)

bloß....

na und deine 13 jährige freundin läasst dich auch net ran...dabei haben anderen in dem alter schon 2 kinder!!!!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (27. September 2005)

"ich habe keinen grund frustriert zu sein...."   ???
!!!Dann muss ich morgen in der Schule wohl ncoh mehr Meldungen mit komplizierten Wörtern raushauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (27. September 2005)

jaja.. die schulkinder..    klein und DUMM


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (3. Oktober 2005)

Servus alle zusam,

da ich ja in 2wochen wieder einsatz bereit binhab ich beschlossen so fern das wetter passt mit mein cousin weng nach bt 
zum streeten zu kommen währ geil wenn a paar leut mit kommen würden


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2005)

waren doch letzte woche auch noch zwei wochen?   
hm.. kannst dir ja zeit lassen bei dem wetter..


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (3. Oktober 2005)

mhh stimmt naja egal war eigendlich so gemeint das ich in 2wochen fahren gehen will


----------



## littledevil (3. Oktober 2005)

glaub ich fahr jetz a weng.. wenns schon mal net regnet


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (3. Oktober 2005)

wiso net des "GUTE" wetter muss ma scho ausnutzen


----------



## konamann (4. Oktober 2005)

also ich werd dieses trockene wetter mal ausnutzen und mitm BMX aweng rocken gehen, da mein Dämpfer immer noch net da is...

meldet euch wenn ihr bock habt. morgen und vielleicht do auch wieder.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich bau etz mein Rad wieder zam...mal sehen, vielleicht geht am Donnerstag was...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (4. Oktober 2005)

...und wieder aufgegeben...
Räder sind aufgezogen, Kette und Kranz geputzt und Schaltung montiert, aber das Einstellen..
Irgendwie is mein Schaltauge immernoch krumm, oder ich hab was falsch montiert   

Morgen...........


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (5. Oktober 2005)

Geiles Wetter heut....und ich darf nich fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (5. Oktober 2005)

life's a bitch


----------



## konamann (6. Oktober 2005)

@pater: also eigentlich KANN man ein schaltauge garnicht falsch montieren, weil das nur in einer richtung reinpasst...

einstellen is was anderes. lad dir mal auf der bike-homepage den workshop runter und mach das einfach so. geduld aber es geht 100%


----------



## Pater Paranoia (7. Oktober 2005)

Hmmm, nein, da hast was falsch aufgefasst (oder ich falsch ausgedrückt) ; mein Schaltuge ist krumm, das ding hats fies verbogen...  

Mal sehen, was kommt, dieses WE hab ich eh keine Zeit zum Fahren    bei dem Wetter


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreude!
Geht morgen was zam in Bth? Das Wetter soll mal wieder prächtig werden und der Asphalt schreit förmlich danach heiß geritten zu werden.
oi.
j.j.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Oktober 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreude!
> Geht morgen was zam in Bth? Das Wetter soll mal wieder prächtig werden und der Asphalt schreit förmlich danach heiß geritten zu werden.
> oi.
> j.j.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Oktober 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

>



spiel wo du wohnst!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. Oktober 2005)

Im Osten ?


Spass beiseite:
AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, ich will fahren...


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Oktober 2005)

ja wir fahren jetz auf coburg

werd wohl net gescheit fahren können, weil mcih gestern son paar scheiß ausländer sinnlos zusammengefotzt haben...
was für wichser


manchmal denk ich mir echt :.......


----------



## SahnebrotRider (10. Oktober 2005)

Immer noch aktuell. Nur Mut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (10. Oktober 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> aktuell



kann es sein, dass du dich gerne wiederholst? scheine das 
schon mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. Oktober 2005)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> scheine



Glaube ich dir nicht. Nein, ehrlich!


----------



## Ray (13. Oktober 2005)

Hier gibts 30sek SunnyDH Action


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. Oktober 2005)

und was is mit dem isdn-usern??


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. Oktober 2005)

...die ham kleine Eier !


----------



## littledevil (13. Oktober 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Hier gibts 30sek SunnyDH Action


ohne helm.. is aber gefährlich   aber schon mit der richtigen trialer technik..   

äh.. ja.. die ampel aktion ist ja ganz lustig anzusehen.. jedenfalls das erste trial video von mir seit langem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (13. Oktober 2005)

warts nur ab wie sunny nach nem monat training mit mir abgeht


----------



## littledevil (13. Oktober 2005)

die forumsgemeinde wartet gespannt   ob die sunny dann auch bald ohne sattel daherkommt..


----------



## konamann (13. Oktober 2005)

oioioi na ich bin gespannt


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Oktober 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> die forumsgemeinde wartet gespannt   ob die sunny dann auch bald ohne sattel daherkommt..




da bin ich allerdings auch mal gespannt!


----------



## littledevil (14. Oktober 2005)

noch jemand gespannt?


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Oktober 2005)

geht mir am arsch vorbei

ah meine gabel is scho wieder angerissen ahhhh
udn mir is aufgefallen, das mein fahrrad total hässlich ist und die teile optisch gar net zampassen...mal neues kaufen hier..ne neue gabel brauch ich ja eh..ich dreh durch!


----------



## littledevil (15. Oktober 2005)

da fällt mir eine pike ein die noch jemand hat..


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Oktober 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> mir is aufgefallen, das mein fahrrad total hässlich ist und die teile optisch gar net zampassen...ich dreh durch!



mimimimimi

"shut up and ride!"


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Oktober 2005)

ja hab wastl schon kontaktiert...hmm der riss is echt riesig aber nur auf der rechten seite..komisch
ja andy was is denn nun heut? das wetter ist schon seit 2 std. schön..schläfst du noch?


----------



## littledevil (15. Oktober 2005)

ja, ich schlaf noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. Oktober 2005)

Mein Bike funzt wieder !
Wie ich mich freue !!!!


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (16. Oktober 2005)

Ride to drink, drink to ride festival war ein voller erfolg.....aber leider warn nur 3Leute beteiligt....ok wenn man die 2polizisten noch dazu zählt warns 5Leute    

naja auf jeden fall ist eine Wiederholung schon geplant


----------



## littledevil (16. Oktober 2005)

war da der herr spezialpolizist auch dabei? und den ddd rüdi habt ihr wohl auch noch gefunden..


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Oktober 2005)

ne der nicht...naja hab alkohol an minderjährige ausgeschenkt..tsss


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. Oktober 2005)

Ich will Bilder sehen !
Und das nächste mal früher bescheid sagen !
Nach Kemnath in den Park würde cih auch gerne mal !


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (16. Oktober 2005)

Was für ein Park in Kemnath    die 3Rampen...naja war voll lustig 
Video kommt bald....


----------



## littledevil (16. Oktober 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ne der nicht...naja hab alkohol an minderjährige ausgeschenkt..tsss


an dich selbst   

und der "park" .. naja es gibt schlimmere.. aber.. hmm..


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Oktober 2005)

ja an mich auch lol....naja alkohol macht jeden park schöner.....und nicht nur das....


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (17. Oktober 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja an mich auch lol....naja alkohol macht jeden park schöner.....und nicht nur das....



    ich weiß alles....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Oktober 2005)

Geht mal wieder was in Bth - dieses WE oder so - solange das Wetter noch so schön ist?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Oktober 2005)

Jepp, bin dabei ! (Solange die Kinderbazillen mich nicht wieder dahinnraffen... Kinder sind Krieg !   )


----------



## littledevil (17. Oktober 2005)

vielleicht


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich fahr auch mit!
Am liebsten wärs mir sonntags...wenn net is auch egal, denk eh net dass ihr auf mich hörts   
net dass ich wieder am bahnhof in kirchenlaibach steh und es fährt ausgerechnet nur am samstag der zug net


----------



## littledevil (17. Oktober 2005)

fährt da gar keiner am samstag?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Oktober 2005)

Wenn's sein muss, fahre ich Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag. Es ist Not!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (17. Oktober 2005)

aber nicht länger als ne halbe stunde am tag.. bei deiner verfassung.. könnte das gefährlich werden..


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Oktober 2005)

lachen wir ihn alle aus


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Oktober 2005)

Hey, was soll das? Das habe ich nun wirklich nicht verdient - mit meinem grenzenlosen Unvermögen bin ich gestraft genug - da braucht ihr nicht noch drauf rum reiten. Bitches!


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (17. Oktober 2005)

@ld: doch, aber ich weiß etz nicht mehr um welche zeit des war^^...aber so spät wie as letzte mal wirds ja jetzt eh net, weils ja eher dunkel wird und da fahr ich net so gern ohne licht und so am rad   ...

ja eigentlich is es mir egal, will nur fahren


----------



## konamann (17. Oktober 2005)

geht unter der woche mal was zam?

hab jetz endlich meinen dämpfer wieder und bin voll motiviert. melden wer fahren will.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Oktober 2005)

Willst du vollgefedert durch die Stadt brettern?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Oktober 2005)

JA, verdammt !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Oktober 2005)

Ausgezeichnet.


----------



## konamann (18. Oktober 2005)

mitm BMX gehen mir ja die ganzen geilen Treppen verloren.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Oktober 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> mitm BMX gehen mir ja die ganzen geilen Treppen verloren.



Da hast du sicherlich Recht. Nur machen die Treppen-gaps nur einen sehr kleinen Teil einer Street session aus. Den Großteil der Zeit verbringt man eh im Skate park ... wo ein Fully völlig deplaziert wirkt. Außerdem habe ich dich noch nie auf der Xe (DD rules!) gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (18. Oktober 2005)

Wenns Wetter bast bin ich auf jeden fall dabei


----------



## littledevil (18. Oktober 2005)

treppen? welche treppen.. hm.. kommt nur mit euren federkisten


----------



## littledevil (18. Oktober 2005)

äh.. wann jetz überhaupt? freitag? samstag? sonntag?


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Oktober 2005)

ich bin leider nicht dabei, weil ich am we meistens besoffen bin

mfg
richie


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Oktober 2005)

Wettervorhersage:

Fr   21.10. : bedeckt / 12°C
Sa 22.10. : leichter Regen / 13°C
So 23.10. : leichter Regen / 13°C
(laut Wetter.com)

Ich bin für Freitag.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Oktober 2005)

Rich müffelt!
Drug Free Society.
Better than You, bitch!
xXx


----------



## Pater Paranoia (18. Oktober 2005)

jaja, live vegan und so weiter...
Ich find' Straight Edge ja gut, aber bitte: Don't Preach !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Oktober 2005)

Nun stehst auch du auf der Liste. Gratulation.
True till death.
xXx


----------



## littledevil (18. Oktober 2005)

lass ihn doch beten

you drink you stink
you booze you lose   

hmm warum nicht freitag.. 12 grad.. optimal.. 13 grad is eh zu warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Oktober 2005)

tssss

drink to ride-ride to drink


----------



## littledevil (18. Oktober 2005)

jaja.. bis die polizei wieder kommt


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Oktober 2005)

also freitag??? mit meiner neuen gabel geht übrigens alles viel besser...keine ahnung


----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. Oktober 2005)

Also Freitag! 13°°? 14°°? 15°°? Mir ist alles recht.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Oktober 2005)

Bin ab 17.00 dabei, falls ihr Luschen mit euerer Minuskondition und eueren käsigen Bierplautzen überhaupt solange durchhaltet !

EDIT: Weil: Bandprobe.
Oigen hat natürlich immer Zeit... Drecksstudent


----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. Oktober 2005)

Um 17oo ist es doch schon wieder dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (19. Oktober 2005)

dann mach doch den dynamo ran..

nee.. äh.. der pater kann ja nachkommen.. denk mal um 2 hab ich aus.. dann den chicken holen.. also um 3 in bt? 

ja

wer kommt denn alles?


----------



## littledevil (19. Oktober 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> also freitag??? mit meiner neuen gabel geht übrigens alles viel besser...keine ahnung


einbildung ist keine bildung

naja evtl ein psychologischer effekt weil die gabel besser zum fahrrad passt


----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. Oktober 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> wer kommt denn alles?



hier. ich. oi.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. Oktober 2005)

Wo treffen?


----------



## littledevil (19. Oktober 2005)

irgendwo innenstadt.. hab halt keine ahnung wie des ganze zeug dort heisst.. vorm karstadt? ist des da am busbahnhof?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin doch trver Metaller, ich brauch die Dunkelheit, weißt' doch...    
also: Riden im Dunkel !


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Oktober 2005)

joaa ok


----------



## littledevil (19. Oktober 2005)

oh ja dunkelheit

hmm.. mit welchem fahrrad fahr ich denn.. hmm.. klein oder mittel


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Oktober 2005)

oh man muss mien lenker noch gerade einstellen...


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Oktober 2005)

Das tut mir aber Leid für dich, das su eie dermaßen anstrengende Arbeit verrichten musst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (19. Oktober 2005)

am ende bleibts noch an mir hängen


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei....warum treffen wir uns nicht am bahnhof


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Oktober 2005)

ja keine ahnung....wo treffen wir uns eigentlic..so lenker gerade..und kette geölt...wurde auch mal zeit....puh erstmal nen bier

mfg
richie


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (20. Oktober 2005)

mahlzeit!
bin morgen auch in bayreuth! fahrrad hab ich auch mit... also sagt ne zeit und nen ort. vorschlag: 15.00 uhr am bahnhof ?!?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. Oktober 2005)

Ihr geht erstmal brav streeten und dann ab fünf bis zum Sonnenuntergang (mogen genau 18:12:38 uhr) Siegesturm !
Dann hab ich auch was davon


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. Oktober 2005)

15oo Bahnhof klingt gut.


----------



## littledevil (20. Oktober 2005)

wald sucks

von mir aus 15uhr bhf


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Oktober 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr geht erstmal brav streeten und dann ab fünf bis zum Sonnenuntergang (mogen genau 18:12:38 uhr) Siegesturm !
> Dann hab ich auch was davon



wald?? hahah du spinnst wohl lol


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (20. Oktober 2005)

Wald ist Krieg...Street for president....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r.u.e.d.i (20. Oktober 2005)

also ich weiß net ob ich es schaff!...der zug, mit dem ich um halb3 in BT ankommen würde, fährt ja schon um 13:37. da bin ich grad mal zu hause und müsste noch mit dem rad zum bahnhof fahrn (ca.1km)

naja, sehts schon ob ich dann dort bin oder net   
wenn net euch viel spaß!


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Oktober 2005)

ja wenn wir eh erst um 3 fahen..äfhrt da keinzug mehr???


----------



## littledevil (20. Oktober 2005)

komm halt um halb 4.. bis die bayreuther wieder in die puschen kommen dauerts eh immer...   

und chicken.. ich bin dann so halb 3 bei dir..


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Oktober 2005)

okay the day


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. Oktober 2005)

Da ihr alle Waldhasser seid, hab ichs mir im Selbigen eben selbst und alleine gegeben...
So ! Keep mountainbiking in the mountains   

Bis demnächst


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. Oktober 2005)

Du bist eine Null! Willst du für den Rest deines Lebens eine Null bleiben?

War gut. Mehr davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. Oktober 2005)

Fresse, Straßenschlampe   
Nee, ehrlich, mitm Downhiller is Streeten müßig...
Aber es war trotzdem geil ! Vorallem seit die Seulbitz-Dh strecke etwas verwilderter ist !


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Oktober 2005)

In Seulbitz gibts n DH   

Die Wiese runter


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. Oktober 2005)

Der Begriff "DH" stammt aus der Zeit, als wir noch mit Enduros unterwegs waren.
Inzwischen ist es eine etwa skihanglange Mountainbikepiste, die zeitweise den Anspruchsgrad einer solchen hatte...
Wird aber besser, Äste und co machens interessant, und man kann immernoch von Seulbitz nach St. Johannis richtig schnell werden (meine größte Geschwindigkeitsübertretung jemals hatte ich mit Bike in der 30-Zone in sbz    )
Ansonsten hald die Ausläufer der Eri und was der "große" sbz-hügel so hergibt (uphill ist wirklich fies !)
Muss da mal wieder in die Bauschuttgrube zum fahren... geil wars da immer...


----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Oktober 2005)

wir wollen streeten..also verpisst euch wieder!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. Oktober 2005)

DU hast heute eh ausgehverbot, halbes Hendel !
Aber das ist ja auch ein street-thrad   
Aber ins Fichtelgebirge komm cih so selten aus totaler ermangelung eines Autos   
Ich will den OKO in BT !


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (22. Oktober 2005)

moin zusammen!
wie schauts morgen aus? jemand bock zu fahren? am besten scho vormittags, dann kann man auch mal in den neuen skatepark gehen...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. Oktober 2005)

Koile, du machst die besten Ansagen!
Das haben wir doch gestern schon geklärt. 9oo neuer Park. Basta.
oi.


----------



## littledevil (22. Oktober 2005)

falls jemand zeit hat:

aktuelle konzertdaten
   Neaera, Chimaera, xBreed Apartx, Dead for seven Weeks, Velvet Stab  	   zurück 
22.10.2005 (Samstag)

Location: JUZ / Selb

Beginn: 20:00

Eintritt: tba.

Kontakt:

Konzertinfo:
Kommen - dancen - gemeinsam feier


----------



## SahnebrotRider (22. Oktober 2005)

Vorausgesetzt ich würde den Weg nach Selb finden, wo ist denn da das JUZ?
Und was zum Teufel soll "tba." heißen?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. Oktober 2005)

Nearea sind spitze, die hab ich letzten Fr in Schweinfurt bei Heave Shall Burn, As I Lay Dying, agents Of Men und Evergreen Terrace gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Supah Gee (22. Oktober 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ins Fichtelgebirge komm cih so selten aus totaler ermangelung eines Autos
> Ich will den OKO in BT !



Du kannst ja mal mim Bus oder Zug (wenna mal wieder fahren sollte) bis nach Weidenberg kommen und dann mit mir ins Gebirge   

Was anderes: Gibts diese Stiergenick-Fahrt noch


----------



## Pater Paranoia (22. Oktober 2005)

Das ist ne gute Idee, da lässt sich gerne drüber reden.

Das mit den Stiergerniggern is ne gute Frage, hab selbst letztens den Stöpsel kontaktiert, der weiss noch net genau, weils ihn nervt, das vom Stadel kaum noch wer dabei ist und er jetz auch Pappa geworden ist; so ist Alles noch in der Schwebe.
Hoffentlich findets statt, das war immer ein geiler Punkt um die Wintersaison zu beenden und die warme Saison einzuläuten !
Die letzten 2 Jahre war ich aber selbst nicht, da vorletztes Jahr Amerikaaustausch und dieses hab' ich mir das CMP hingestellt.


----------



## Supah Gee (22. Oktober 2005)

Ja heuer wird sich nimmer so lohnen, aber dann nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall   

Ja Stiegernigg des war schon    warst du damals eigentlich auch schon so auf 2 Rädern unterwegs?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (23. Oktober 2005)

Nee, eigentlich übrhaupt net, da war ich noch aufm Skateboard aktiv..
dann habcih mir abr zum x-ten Mal die Bänder gerisssen und mir etwas schonenderes gesucht.. bin dann etwa ein Jahr cross coubtry gefahren, dann hab cih mitm Springen und droppen angefangen und bin jetz so unterwegs...

Deine Bike hat mich da schon beeinflusst   
sonst würd ich viell. Golf spielen...


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (28. Oktober 2005)

servus, geht am wochenende irgend wo was ab.....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Oktober 2005)

Immer.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Oktober 2005)

Heute (Freitag) geht evtl. ne kleine Streetsession, oder meinst du Party?
Dann wäre nämlich heute DancHall Explosion(Raggae und Dancehall) im Komm,
morgen weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (28. Oktober 2005)

ne ich mein ob a session geht.....samstag oder sonntag


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Oktober 2005)

Heute (Freitag) ging eine kleine Streetsession? Warum hat mich niemand informiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Oktober 2005)

@ oigen

also ähm schreib mal deine tel. nummmer als pm!!! ich ruf dich dann an..wegen morgen konzert und fahren....

jaa naja mal kucken wann cihmorgen aufstehe aber normal hätt ich nix gegen streetsession bayreuth

mfg
richie


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. Oktober 2005)

Erledigt. Aber schreib noch mal hier rein, wann du kommst. Ich muss morgen noch 'ne Runde beim Sascha schrauben.


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. Oktober 2005)

also um halb 2 bin ich am bahnhof..mit porsch wahrscheinlich..also wer kommt..der kommt UND SO


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. Oktober 2005)

Word.


----------



## littledevil (29. Oktober 2005)

excel.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. Oktober 2005)

x positive x outlook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Oktober 2005)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Oktober 2005)

mann o man,
mich informiert mal wieder keiner, echt toll.
Musste es erst dann abends vom Marvin erfahren, dass ne session ging.
Meldet euch mal bitte, wenn das nächste mal was steigt, habe doch kein internet, bin nur ab und an mal im internetcafe...
cYa


----------



## littledevil (31. Oktober 2005)

kalt heut


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (1. November 2005)

mit jacke fahrrad fahren ist Krieg....ich hasse es!!!!!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. November 2005)

Du hast eine Jacke?! Glückspilz!


----------



## littledevil (2. November 2005)

fahr doch mit 2 pullis.. son kack, kaum bin ich daheim, ne halbe stunde aufm rad, und schon fängt der regen an.. heut is übrigens net so kalt und ein pulli ausreichend


----------



## Chickenfeed (2. November 2005)

ja oder zieh dirn longsleeve drunter...


----------



## littledevil (2. November 2005)

oder ein holzfällerhemd


----------



## LB Jörg (2. November 2005)

Oder nimm ein brennendes Kaminofenfeuer und eine Wolldecke mit.


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. November 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> oder ein holzfällerhemd







oder eine rote gore windjacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (3. November 2005)

Holzfällerhemd ?
Das klingt nach Al "Chickenfeed" Borland...


----------



## littledevil (3. November 2005)

ich glaube nicht, tim


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (5. November 2005)

ach ich fahr einfach nackt....wenn sich dann die leute aufregen schick ich se zum andy


----------



## littledevil (5. November 2005)

zu mir?


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (6. November 2005)

ja zu dir


----------



## Pater Paranoia (6. November 2005)

Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> ach ich fahr einfach nackt....





			
				littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> zu mir?





			
				Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> ja zu dir



Ihr seid ja was von niedlich...
schön, das ihr euch gefunden habt !


----------



## littledevil (6. November 2005)

echt


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. November 2005)

hmm ich hab heut mal nix zu tun^^


----------



## littledevil (7. November 2005)

cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (10. November 2005)

Geht was? zwo drei vier


----------



## littledevil (10. November 2005)

hmm.. der alte park ist doch beleuchtet..hmm..


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. November 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAH
und mein bike will nicht !
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
Brecht euch was !


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. November 2005)

also ich kann das we nicht so wirklich...


----------



## littledevil (11. November 2005)

eigentlich fahr ich eh am liebsten alleine


----------



## SahnebrotRider (11. November 2005)

In Bth.? Falls JA, dann könnten wir ja zusammen allein fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (11. November 2005)

evtl morgen oder sonntag mal.. zu irgendeiner unchristlichen zeit


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. November 2005)

Verstehe. Ich dich auch.


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. November 2005)

ich fahr auch viel lieber alleine...da lernt man neue tricks auch viel besser (  )


----------



## littledevil (12. November 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe. Ich dich auch.


wenn ich fahr sag ich dir bescheid


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (12. November 2005)

ich hab mein innenlager geschrottet....des is einfach auseinander gebrochen, also nix mit fahren in der nächsten zeit


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. November 2005)

Wilkommen im Club...


----------



## littledevil (12. November 2005)

Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mein innenlager geschrottet....des is einfach auseinander gebrochen, also nix mit fahren in der nächsten zeit



was ihr immer habt.. du hattest ja das alte dings vom richie.. das war ja eh schon richtig fertig..

übrigens: mein innenlager funzt perfekt


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (12. November 2005)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> was ihr immer habt.. du hattest ja das alte dings vom richie.. das war ja eh schon richtig fertig..
> 
> nein des war net des lager vom richie, ich hab scho a neues reingebaut gehabt des war grad mal 4monate alt....


----------



## littledevil (12. November 2005)

was ihr immer für nen müll kauft


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. November 2005)

hm ja...wetter is übrigens auch schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. November 2005)

Jaja, Müll..
Habs dem Sascha vom MC mal gezeigt, als cih mir a Werkzeug dafür kaufen wollt', und er meint noch "edles Teil"

EDLER MÜLL ! SCH... NOPE !


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. November 2005)

was ihr alle rummeckert..ich muss mir alle 4 monate nen neues bike kaufen..also FRESSE!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. November 2005)

Nein, das stimmt  nicht.


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. November 2005)

deine braut ist ja auch die see^^


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. November 2005)

Ja, das stimmt.


----------



## littledevil (13. November 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> was ihr alle rummeckert..ich muss mir alle 4 monate nen neues bike kaufen..also FRESSE!



4 monate sind wohl "leicht" übertrieben .. kauf dir doch so ein kleines bmx fahrrad


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. November 2005)

Ein Kinderfahrrad für den kleinen Richard - Passt doch !


----------



## littledevil (13. November 2005)

kinderfahrrad = gutes fahrrad = nix kaputt schnell


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. November 2005)

ja, aber das kostet auch geld!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (14. November 2005)

in der tat


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (16. November 2005)

ja genau from hell  ....ich bau mir etz a neues bike auf


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. November 2005)

ich steuere zum gb neue primo griffe bei !

(aber denk an deine schulden udn so  )


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. November 2005)

hm den links kenn ich irgendwoher ...glaube skatepark hahahha

http://www.divigraffity.com/assets/images/imm000_1.jpg


----------



## littledevil (16. November 2005)

Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau from hell  ....ich bau mir etz a neues bike auf


was denn?

wo findet man nur solch großartige homepages


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (16. November 2005)

Fireeyes - Spitfire XVI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (17. November 2005)

nein. ich bin nicht einverstanden....kauf dir lieber auch ein bmx.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. November 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> (aber denk an deine schulden udn so  )


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. November 2005)

ja genau..! meine schulden sind seine schulden immerhin hat er den rahmen, der anfangs als bezahlungsmittel geplant war  

also kohle her! ;-) (aber nimm das smiley nicht zu ernst!!!)


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (17. November 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> (aber denk an deine schulden udn so  )



  

Ohja, der links ist der Marvin, hehe. Wenn ihn hier jemand geil findet, kann ich mal den seine Handynummer per PN weiterleiten


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (17. November 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> nein. ich bin nicht einverstanden....kauf dir lieber auch ein bmx.



nein. zum teufel mit dir du höllischer bmx fahrer.....


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. November 2005)

BMX macht Knochen putt !
Kauf dir lieber eine Sänfte mit viel Federweg !
Da brauchst auch net soviel Techniqe ! Einfach Augen zu und Bügeln !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. November 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> BMX macht Knochen putt !
> Kauf dir lieber eine Sänfte mit viel Federweg !
> Da brauchst auch net soviel Techniqe ! Einfach Augen zu und Bügeln !


----------



## littledevil (18. November 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> BMX macht Knochen putt !
> Kauf dir lieber eine Sänfte mit viel Federweg !
> Da brauchst auch net soviel Techniqe ! Einfach Augen zu und Bügeln !


jajablabla


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. November 2005)

also, ich mach das immer so...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. November 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da brauchst auch net soviel Techniqe !...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. November 2005)

Also, für DICH reicht meine Technik längst...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (20. November 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Also, für DICH reicht meine Technik längst...



Na sowieso!!!111elf Bin ja eh nur der UBAR LEETE EISDIELENPOSER ohne Stil!

Aber reden wir über Technik oder Techniqe?  

don't sweat it=)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. November 2005)

Schwanzlängenvergleich!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. November 2005)

Schade, kannst du ja nicht mitmachen...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. November 2005)

Um mich geht es hier nicht. Um meinen Schwanz noch viel weniger.


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. November 2005)

haltet doch bitte das thema im auge, es geht um streeter im raum bayreuth

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=194753


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (20. November 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Um mich geht es hier nicht. Um meinen Schwanz noch viel weniger.



Penislänge


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. November 2005)

Winterpause.


----------



## littledevil (29. November 2005)

schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (30. November 2005)

Ich HASSE Winterpausen!!!!!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. November 2005)

wenn jemand 24 zoll laufräder und einen schönen stahl rahmen verkauft, soll er es mir doch bitte sagen.
danke.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. November 2005)

Frag in 4 Monaten noch mal. Jetzt ist Pause.


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. November 2005)

4 monate? du spinnst wohl maximal drei!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. November 2005)

Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## littledevil (30. November 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> wenn jemand 24 zoll laufräder und einen schönen stahl rahmen verkauft, soll er es mir doch bitte sagen.
> danke.



laufräder hätte ich noch.. xt-singletrack.. aber du brauchst ja 20mm nabe, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (30. November 2005)

äh ja schon. hmm das hr vllt aber dann kann ich gleich nen singlespeed laufradsatz kaufen..naja mal kucken..will auf jeden fall jetzt 24 fahren und nen neuen rahmen. hat ja noch 4!!!monate zeit


----------



## littledevil (30. November 2005)

dann kannst ja noch überlegen    aber evtl haben wir glück wie dieses jahr.. ich erinnere an weiden im januar 05


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Dezember 2005)

boah das wär mal geil

     :


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (6. Dezember 2005)

Moin...was los in bayride, is am samstag ne party oder so...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Dezember 2005)

Gibt es denn was zu feiern?


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (7. Dezember 2005)

Nein es gibt nix zu feiern, aber ich möcht mal wieder richtig saufen gehen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Dezember 2005)

Saufen? SAUFEN!?! Verrecke!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (7. Dezember 2005)

x oigen hat Recht x


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Dezember 2005)

... ohhh, vielen Xlichen Dank!


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (7. Dezember 2005)

Dann muss ich eben an körner fragen.....ihr langweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Dezember 2005)

Verdammt, der Körner ist unser wundester Punkt.


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Dezember 2005)

x man schnitzel..wir sind doch jetz alle straight edge , was besonders meinen fahrstil besonders stark beeinflusst, weil ich jetz bessere kurven fahren kann ..sozusagen eine xstraightlinex x


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Dezember 2005)

Say "no" to drugs! la la la


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. Dezember 2005)

@ porsch

du denkst doch nciht tatsächlich dass ich mti dir auf ne party geh, (außer die am freitag 1!!!!)jetz wo du mich so hintergangen hast!!!!!


----------



## littledevil (8. Dezember 2005)

oh mann kinners


----------



## Pater Paranoia (8. Dezember 2005)

x sei mal Straight, Andi x
x I'm a person, just like you x
x But I've got better things to do x
x than Sit around and **** my head x
x and hang out with the living dead x
x Snort white shit up my nose x

x ...weiter weiß ichs ausm Kopf grad net....liegt wohl an den Drogen    x

X LIVE STRAIGHT X

In welchen film megen 3 Straight edger ? In einen, der xxx-rated ist    (man, war der schlecht !)


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (9. Dezember 2005)

X euch alle mal ins knie  ....ich hab etz mein neuen rahmen einfach geil


----------



## littledevil (9. Dezember 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> x sei mal Straight, Andi x
> x I'm a person, just like you x
> x But I've got better things to do x
> x than Sit around and **** my head x
> ...


  ...


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2005)

also ich fahr heut nach bayreuth...bin um ca halb 2 am bahnhof...
andy willst du auch fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (10. Dezember 2005)

oh halb 2 ists ja bald.. mal schauen


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Dezember 2005)

huhu toll habe meine pike an der krone ganz durchgebrochen   jetzt habe ich endgültig die schnautze voll und ziehe mcih aus der szene zurück....(der mtb szene) hehe


----------



## littledevil (10. Dezember 2005)

sehr schön .. da kann es nur besser werden


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. Dezember 2005)

...hab' immernochkein Innenlager !


----------



## littledevil (10. Dezember 2005)

warum das denn?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. Dezember 2005)

hab kein Geld übrig.... Freundin will ja was zu weihnachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (11. Dezember 2005)

jaja die frauen.. da muss man halt prioritäten setzen


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Dezember 2005)

ja meine auseerwählte kreigt ein lettenbrüder top, damit ich den fummel endlich los bin...(@ wastl..nein nicht die laura!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (11. Dezember 2005)

ich kann mir vorstellen wenn du meinst....aber ich möchte es hier nicht in aller öffentlichkeit sagen


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Dezember 2005)

ich weiß nicht was du meinst.. und ich ich schäme mich für ncihts

Jf!


----------



## littledevil (12. Dezember 2005)

soso


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Dezember 2005)

hmm   


@ andy hast du meine pms ncoh bekommen? (stress mach...endlich bunnyhopbarsspin lernen will..sollte ja mitm bmx rein problem mehr sein hähäh)


----------



## Pater Paranoia (12. Dezember 2005)

LOL, der Körner hat PMS !!!

Geil !


----------



## Chickenfeed (12. Dezember 2005)

geh bügeln!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. Dezember 2005)

Bügeln kann sehr extrem sein ( -> http://www.ironing.de/ )

PMS dagegen ist immer SEHR weibisch !

Also, ich komm aus der Sache besser raus !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. Dezember 2005)

Nanu, Pater nimmt's mit Humor. Ist die Hölle zugefroren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Dezember 2005)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu, Pater nimmt's mit Humor. Ist die Hölle zugefroren?!



Ne Du, aber Bayreuth!!! 

Weiden wäre echt ne tolle Angelgenheit, war "damals" im Januar ganz witzig!!!

@Oigen: Wann findet die nächste "Nacht-Session" statt, dann könnten wir uns wieder mit ******** bewerfen

@Chickenkörner: Oh mann, du Mosh0r, haste noch nichtmal Deine vorletzte Gabel bezahlt, und machst schonwieder die nächste kaputt, OMG!!!111elf
Brauchste mal echt was starres, so DMR Trailblade oder sowas??!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. Dezember 2005)

Wann immer du möchtest, Schatzzzzzzzz. (Ich mach dir den Dirty Sanches!)


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. Dezember 2005)

Leute, die Fahrrad fahren, wissen wie schwer es ist damit zu hüpfen. 
(Guido, EuroSport)


----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Dezember 2005)

immer diese planlosen kommentatoren auf eurosport...herrlich!


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (27. Dezember 2005)

oh man, ich hab noch gar nicht gewusst wie langweilig so ein winter sein kann!!! Vor allem wenn die penner von bikemailorder 6wochen brauchen um ein innenlager zu schicken und man sein bike nicht aufbauen kann.....


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Dezember 2005)

schick mir lieber mal mein geld du bastard


ahhh krieeeg


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (28. Dezember 2005)

Komm lieber vorbei und holl dir dein scheiß geld du proll


----------



## Pater Paranoia (29. Dezember 2005)

Yeah, mein nagelneues FSA Platinum Pro ist gerade auf dem Weg zu mir.

Dan kann ich endlich wieder fahren !!!

P.S. Körner:
Wir müssen trinken gehen, sei mal wieder in ICQ !


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Dezember 2005)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> schick mir lieber mal mein geld du bastard
> 
> 
> ahhh krieeeg



...hey Du, mach das auch mal bitte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. Dezember 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH, ES IST IMMERNOCHNICHT DA !
ICH WILL FAHREN !

BTW,Körner und OiOiOigen: Heute Abend: Mindtrap (die magst du doch so  ) Mortal Agony und An Early Cascade im Noise (altes kino, beim Oigen gleich ums eck)
Als Sonderzugabe gibts mich mit kurzen Haaren !


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Dezember 2005)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH, ES IST IMMERNOCHNICHT DA !
> ICH WILL FAHREN !
> 
> BTW,Körner und OiOiOigen: Heute Abend: Mindtrap (die magst du doch so  ) Mortal Agony und An Early Cascade im Noise (altes kino, beim Oigen gleich ums eck)
> Als Sonderzugabe gibts mich mit kurzen Haaren !



Da komm ich doch glatt auch hin


----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. Dezember 2005)

Und was ist mit Puerco del Desierto?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. Dezember 2005)

Ja, die auch.
Ursprünglich sollten noch The Gadfly Dialogue spielen, die können aber leider nicht, weil ihr zweiter Gitarrist am Himalaya (sic!) ist.
Schade, die können mal was am Hardcore !


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Januar 2006)

@ peter 
ja stimmt ja

@ konzertgänger


ich durfte nicht...so jetz fängt das bei auch so an


----------



## Pater Paranoia (1. Januar 2006)

Hast scho was verpasst, besonders An Early Cascade waren saugeil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. Januar 2006)

Nein, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (3. Januar 2006)

Wohl !


----------



## Pater Paranoia (14. Januar 2006)

So, Mädels, mein Leben hat wieder einen Sinn, mein Bike ein neues Innenlager und blahblahblah...
FAHREN !

Ausserdem wollte ich den Thread mal wieder aus der Dunkelheit des Vergessens ziehen !


----------



## littledevil (15. Januar 2006)

macht mal jemand wetteransage für bayreuth!
schnee?? skatepark(s) frei?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Januar 2006)

Sonne, etwas unter 0°, blauer Himmel, dünne (aber sehr griffige[mit Stollenreifen]) Schneedecke.
Park weiss ich noch nicht, muss ich dann mal hin.
Wird aber ähnlich sein.

Alles in allem ein herrlicher Wintertag !
Aber der Wind pfeifft kalt in den offenen Helm.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Januar 2006)

Winter stinkt.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Januar 2006)

Nee, war cool heute (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes...).
Im Park wars net der Hammer, aber sonst war Stadt und vorallem Wals GEIL !


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Januar 2006)

Du machst WallRides?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Januar 2006)

Meinte Wald.
Aber im Park versuche ich mich dennoch gelegentlich am Wallride, ja.


----------



## littledevil (16. Januar 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Sonne, etwas unter 0°, blauer Himmel, dünne (aber sehr griffige[mit Stollenreifen]) Schneedecke.
> Park weiss ich noch nicht, muss ich dann mal hin.
> Wird aber ähnlich sein.
> 
> ...


oh ja.. deswegen trage ich geschlossene mützen..  

und welche wallrides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> und welche wallrides?



Er meinte Wald.


----------



## littledevil (16. Januar 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Meinte Wald.
> Aber im Park versuche ich mich dennoch gelegentlich am Wallride, ja.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. Januar 2006)

Problem damit ?


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (17. Januar 2006)

tach zusammen!
wollte auch mal wieder hallo sagen!
sonst fällt mir jetz auch nix ein.
ach so ride on   

servaz


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Januar 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Problem damit ?



Komma klar, alta!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Januar 2006)

*,* klar !

zufrieden ?  
Warum so spassbefreit ? Kennst du das "N Problem damit" aus der Persiflage von "Du bist Deutschland" nicht ?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Januar 2006)

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Januar 2006)

Keine Sorge, ich verklage dich nicht


----------



## littledevil (17. Januar 2006)

tach auch tobi

problem..?.. ja.. im uhrzeigersinn..sonst gehts eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Januar 2006)

Das Beste an der "Klassenfahrt '05" sind die Freilaufgeräusche.


----------



## littledevil (17. Januar 2006)

ja.. und der rest


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Januar 2006)

Davon abgesehen.


----------



## littledevil (18. Januar 2006)

meine nabe klingt übrigens auch sehr gut


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Januar 2006)

stimmt die klingt echt gut.
ich glaub mein neues cube kriegt auch so eine, dauert aber noch bis märz oder april. na andi welches rad von euch könnte das sein?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (19. Januar 2006)

"*Fall 9:* A unternimmt mit B ein Wettrennen auf dem Fahrrad, wobei eine abschüssige Kurve durchfahren werden muss. A kennt die mit der Fahrt verbundenen Risiken, hofft aber, sie meistern zu können. Er stürzt jedoch und erleidet lebensgefährliche Verletzungen." 

(Urs Kindhäuser; Strafrecht - Allgemeiner Teil; Nomos-Verlag, 2oo5 Baden Baden; § 11 S. 95 Rn. 28)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (19. Januar 2006)

Hi Oigen!
Was willst du uns damit sagen ?!?


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

>



  
wo sind im skatepark bitte wallrides....oder meint er die komischen straßenbegrenungs teile? oder meint er das , was wir "bank"  nennen?   

pater gibs einfach auf.


----------



## littledevil (19. Januar 2006)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt die klingt echt gut.
> ich glaub mein neues cube kriegt auch so eine, dauert aber noch bis märz oder april. na andi welches rad von euch könnte das sein?



TOWN. das neue Strassen-Fahrrad  

der Krieger?


----------



## littledevil (19. Januar 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> "*Fall 9:* A unternimmt mit B ein Wettrennen auf dem Fahrrad, wobei eine abschüssige Kurve durchfahren werden muss. A kennt die mit der Fahrt verbundenen Risiken, hofft aber, sie meistern zu können. Er stürzt jedoch und erleidet lebensgefährliche Verletzungen."
> 
> (Urs Kindhäuser; Strafrecht - Allgemeiner Teil; Nomos-Verlag, 2oo5 Baden Baden; § 11 S. 95 Rn. 28)



ich bin B


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Januar 2006)

Kööööööööööööörner, was weisst du schon, wo ich fahre !
Da jibbet jenuch senkrechte Dinge zum an der Wand langfahren.
Das versuch ich dann auch, und manchmal, wenn die Feen mir im Schlaf genug Feenstaub auf die Flügelchen gepudert haben, dann klappts.


Btw:
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL, kann ich dich mieten ?  
Komm mal morgen wieder, es gibt Neuigkeiten !


----------



## littledevil (19. Januar 2006)

willst du sagen der geht nicht in die schule??


----------



## Pater Paranoia (20. Januar 2006)

Der feine Herr ist 2 Tage nicht gekommen und heute hat er nur schlechte Laune mitgebracht..
sollte sich mal was schämen !

Der Kerl braucht sowas von ein Fahrrad !


----------



## littledevil (20. Januar 2006)

da könntest du recht haben


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (20. Januar 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch andi, du hast gerade den 1000sten eintrag geschrieben... 

mh ein Fahrrad wäre mal nicht schlecht...hab immer noch kein innenlager


----------



## SahnebrotRider (20. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> da könntest du recht haben





> Herzlichen Glückwunsch andi, du hast gerade den 1000sten eintrag geschrieben



welch eine ungeheuere Verschwendung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (20. Januar 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> welch eine ungeheuere Verschwendung.



wie auch immer....


----------



## littledevil (21. Januar 2006)

hui 1000 wie schön


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (24. Januar 2006)

ne ich will des fritzzzzzzzz haben. des kommt doch mit der abbah oda?!?!


----------



## littledevil (24. Januar 2006)

glaube schon


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2006)

Cube Fritzzzzz ..........:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 


G.


----------



## littledevil (24. Januar 2006)

Lübke, SCHNAUZE! 

hehe


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (25. Januar 2006)

immer diese Rockyfahrer tztztz


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2006)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese Rockyfahrer tztztz




ja......und bald mit Titan Rohloffschaltgriff  und und und......

Des Fritz erinnert mich ihrgendwie an die ganzen alten Kinderwitze  


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Januar 2006)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese Rockyfahrer tztztz




du weißt abers chon,d ass des net zum freeriden taugt????

oh sorry lese gra du bist bei den dirtnoobs

koi bedenken echt nird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt abers chon,d ass des net zum freeriden taugt????
> 
> oh sorry lese gra du bist bei den dirtnoobs
> 
> koi bedenken echt nird


----------



## littledevil (25. Januar 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> koi bedenken echt nird



aus dir wird noch ein guter bayer


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (26. Januar 2006)

wenn des hühnchen n guter bayer wird, dann lässt Rocky in polen schweissen


----------



## littledevil (26. Januar 2006)

naja ob taiwan oder polen..


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (27. Januar 2006)

hast recht hauptsach schön teuer


----------



## sunnyDH (27. Januar 2006)

jungs,
zieht euch nicht zu warm an, so kalt is draußen doch gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (27. Januar 2006)

bloß wenn du dich auch nicht zu warm anziehst


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> bloß wenn du dich auch nicht zu warm anziehst



Sittenmolch, hab dich vorhin fahren sehen.


G.


----------



## littledevil (27. Januar 2006)

oh ja.. ich dich auch.. aber ich war zu sehr beschäftigt dein nummernschild zu lesen als dass ich hätte winken können


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja.. ich dich auch.. aber ich war zu sehr beschäftigt dein nummernschild zu lesen als dass ich hätte winken können



So gings mir auch...bis ich die Rifflblechfenster sah.


G


----------



## littledevil (28. Januar 2006)

heiligs blechle


----------



## sunnyDH (30. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> bloß wenn du dich auch nicht zu warm anziehst



nicht zu warm, schön heiß


----------



## littledevil (30. Januar 2006)

außen kalt, innen heiß?


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> außen kalt, innen heiß?



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## littledevil (30. Januar 2006)

das geht noch lauter:

WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> das geht noch lauter:
> 
> WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH




Anfänger.


WWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH²



G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (31. Januar 2006)

boah


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> boah




Nichts dazugelernt.......boah²


G.


----------



## littledevil (31. Januar 2006)

sacrébleu.. wie wir franzosen zu sagen pflegen


----------



## Spike (1. Februar 2006)

Servus Freunde des gepflegten Straßenradfahrens!

bin zwar selbst kein street-spezi, aber ich hab da nen Bekannten in BT, der sowas ganz gut macht, checkt ma www.noomrise.com (die "alte" page)

viel Spass auf der Strasse!


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (1. Februar 2006)

sers,

wisst ihr spots fürn winter, die nicht zu weit von mir entfernt sind?
oder fahrt ihr demnächst mal wieder irgendwo, weil würd gern mitfahrn!


----------



## littledevil (1. Februar 2006)

@spike: der ray? kennt man schon..  

@rüdi: ist dein bike wohl fertig?


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (1. Februar 2006)

ja, schon seit anfang dezember is es fahrtüchtig und jetz noch n paar kleinigkeiten verändert, wie des:
andere übersetzung (32:16)
wtp griffe
bmx kette
agent!bikes lenker
selfmade bremshebel  (beim originalen hätt ich mit 2 fingern bremsen müssen)

joa, vll kommt irgendwann mal ne 3-piece crank dran und ich kauf mir irgendwann noch n BMX (ich will ja mal kein außenseiter sein^^)


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Februar 2006)

DDD-Rüdi schrieb:
			
		

> (beim originalen hätt ich mit 2 fingern bremsen müssen)



haha spaßvogel..naja ich hab mich scon draqnn gewöhnt ^^
scheiß bmx bremsen


----------



## sunnyDH (3. Februar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @spike: der ray? kennt man schon..








p.s.: in den ferien wird meine hp ganz neu und ultrafett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (3. Februar 2006)

welche ferien meinst du?

die aus deiner signatur?

mach doch die hp alt und mickrig.. das kommt auch immer sehr gut an


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (3. Februar 2006)

boah geil, hab etz endlich mei innenlager nach 8wochen wartezeit...etz wird die alte schüssel endlich fertig...will fahren hat jemand bock auf ne kleine session...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (3. Februar 2006)

War heute kurz ... zu kalt. Sonst ja.


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Februar 2006)

Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> boah geil, hab etz endlich mei innenlager nach 8wochen wartezeit...etz wird die alte schüssel endlich fertig...will fahren hat jemand bock auf ne kleine session...




joah...morgen vllt?


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Februar 2006)

richard fährt jetzt kinderfahrrad 

http://www.directupload.net/show/d/598/uNI7GmLZ.jpg


----------



## littledevil (4. Februar 2006)

ha.. da war noch luft im reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Februar 2006)

.....und wo ist das Körpchen am Lenker mit dem Stofftier drinnen 


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Februar 2006)




----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (6. Februar 2006)

Mein neues Bike..... 

ttp://www.directupload.net/show/d/600/DGKXpjHK.jpg


----------



## SahnebrotRider (6. Februar 2006)

Boah. Schöne Farbe. Zu viel Federweg.


----------



## Bayer (7. Februar 2006)

ja sieht wirklich gut aus!   nur gabel traveln und kette spannen


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (7. Februar 2006)

@schnitzl: cooles teil 

ich will auch mal angeben:


----------



## littledevil (7. Februar 2006)

alle so große laufräder.. hätt glaub ich noch nen satz 24er hehe


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (7. Februar 2006)

hm... 
n versuch wärs wert


----------



## [email protected] (7. Februar 2006)

Haha die woche krieg ich meinen neuen bmx rahmen inck nueer Kurbeln!

@ Richbitch hätt noch div teile ( Reifen etc übrig9

Hab auch ne 3 piece crank incl Us bb übrig!

Ach ja isn ein punisher mit Geistescrank!

mfg

winter is schön!


----------



## sunnyDH (7. Februar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> welche ferien meinst du?
> 
> die aus deiner signatur?
> 
> mach doch die hp alt und mickrig.. das kommt auch immer sehr gut an




ja, am 14.2. um 15:01 fangen die endlich an!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

alt und mickrig is die hp ja schon - und keiner guckt die an und wers tut, kriegt das kalte :kotz:

wünsche allseits einen guten abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (8. Februar 2006)

@ rüdi: auf jeden fall einen versuch wert! 

@ sunny: meine nächsten ferien sind wohl im sommer..


----------



## littledevil (8. Februar 2006)

@ rüdi: was hastn da für ne schraubachse installiert hinten??


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (8. Februar 2006)

wie meinst des?...durchmesser? 10mm.

was würdest de denn für den lrs haben wollen? 
was sind des für naben bzw. felgen?


----------



## littledevil (8. Februar 2006)

naben xt disc schwarz. ziemlich neu. hab ich erst im sommer eingespeicht. und singletrack felgen.


----------



## sunnyDH (9. Februar 2006)

dann erwähne ich am besten nicht, dass ich vom 15.2. bis 23.4. ferien hab


----------



## littledevil (9. Februar 2006)

nein, erwähn das lieber nicht.
evtl beginnt der sommer für mich ja schon im mai oder april..


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (9. Februar 2006)

der sommer beginnt für mich erst wieder wenn man ohne jacke fahrrad fahren kann....oh man wie ich diese kälte hasse


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (9. Februar 2006)

der sommer beginnt für mich erst wieder wenn man ohne jacke fahrrad fahren kann....oh man wie ich diese kälte hasse


----------



## littledevil (9. Februar 2006)

ach die kälte ist noch das wenigste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Februar 2006)

DDD-Rüdi schrieb:
			
		

> @schnitzl: cooles teil
> 
> ich will auch mal angeben:



Hrhr,
Da habt ihr beide sehr tolle Karren, bin auch gerade dabei mein Agent!Orange wieder in 26 Zoll aufzubauen, 24" war mir ne ecke zu wendig, zu kuzer Radstand und so, da war der Umstieg vom Fully zum Hardy immer zu krass und ich hab die Manuals immer verrissen usw... Bilder folgen bald, hier mal ein altes:







"Angebmodus off"  , die vordere Bremse ist schon ab, hinten kommt evtl. ne grimeca mit 160 mm ran und halt singlespeed LRS mit Mavic 729 und "ughly" Maxxis Hookworm Reifen


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (13. Februar 2006)

du hast auch n schickes teil. 

brauchst du dann die holy-roller noch?^^ wenn nein, wieviel würdest dafür haben wollen? bitte PM. thx


----------



## sunnyDH (14. Februar 2006)

sonja hat ferien!  

(das musste ich jetzt einfach loswerden)


----------



## littledevil (14. Februar 2006)

jaja.. die zwei monate werden verfliegen wie nichts..


----------



## littledevil (14. Februar 2006)

@peter:
hast auch den sattel schon tiefer.. sonst wids nix mit posen.. hehe


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Februar 2006)

@PedalPeter:
Warum schiebst du nicht einfach das Hinterrad ein Stück hinter? Kette etwas länger und das HR um 3cm nach hinten versetzt ... hmm, hielte ich für eine sinnvollere (da kostengünstigere) Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Februar 2006)

fahrt lieber bmx!

@ andy das ruckeln damals am hr ist übrigens der reifen, der am rahmen streift looooool


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Februar 2006)

vllt brauch ich doch nen neuen reifen hmmm...


----------



## littledevil (15. Februar 2006)

hab schon einen


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Februar 2006)

hier is meine kiste!  in meiner foto galerie gibts es in ner besseren auflösung! und mein scapin is natürlich auch zu sehn! man sieht sich!


----------



## littledevil (16. Februar 2006)

gefällt mir bisher deutlich am besten.. hehe
und dieses jahr kommen wir wirklich nach regensburg.


----------



## OLB Carre (16. Februar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> und dieses jahr kommen wir wirklich nach regensburg.


macht das! lohnt sich!


----------



## littledevil (16. Februar 2006)

ab märz oder april. freu mich auf die ganzen skateparks.


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (16. Februar 2006)

Oh cool street session in Regensburg....ich bin natürlich dabei, wenns den herren recht ist....


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (17. Februar 2006)

ich mach auch mit!!!!!!


----------



## littledevil (17. Februar 2006)

ja, aber heut nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Februar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> @peter:
> hast auch den sattel schon tiefer.. sonst wids nix mit posen.. hehe



habe mir das schon auch überlegt, aber dann müsste ich die schöne teure Salsa Stütze kürzen und wollte auch mal mit so Tricks wie Barspin anfangen und mit tieferem Sattel ist da nichts mit klemmen und so...=)

@Oigen Naja, aber 26 zoll rockt schon irgendwie und die 24er werden erstmal eingemottet, vielleicht kommen die mal aufs biggie


----------



## littledevil (19. Februar 2006)

20 zoll rockt


----------



## littledevil (19. Februar 2006)

kannst du die nicht noch bissl reinschieben?
und barspins sind eh net so toll
und klemmen ist bäh
und überhaupt


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (21. Februar 2006)

so...wie schauts aus wer hat am wochenende samstag oder sonntag bock auf ne kleine street session in Bayride


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (21. Februar 2006)

ja, ich hätt nix dagegen. wär also dabei. 

wie schauts wettermäßig in bayreuth aus? skatepark frei von schnee? ansonsten halt streetsession.


----------



## littledevil (21. Februar 2006)

ja, gut


----------



## [email protected] (21. Februar 2006)

huhu mien neues ist fertig also falls es wen interessiert! dEr Andy kanns morgen schon probefahren!

mfg

wastl


----------



## littledevil (21. Februar 2006)

ui.. das bild ist aber klein


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. Februar 2006)

Samstag bin ich noch dabei..
Sonntag wär ich scho weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (22. Februar 2006)

also die sattelpositon würd ich ändern vllt weng weiter nahc hitnen wegen der optik...dürfte doch beim klemmen kein problem sein, oder? bist doch groß genug und beim bmx eh


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> ui.. das bild ist aber klein




Das Bild ist so klein damit man auch des Rad darauf wiederfindet 


G.


----------



## littledevil (22. Februar 2006)

achja.. jetzt wo du es sagst


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (23. Februar 2006)

ich hab mitn porsch mal ausgmacht, dass wir am samstag fahrn. 
wär cool, wenn noch mehr mitfahrn würden.


----------



## littledevil (23. Februar 2006)

bisschen genauer bitte


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (23. Februar 2006)

ort: bayreuth
zeit: steht noch net fest... um 10:24 oder um 12:24 würd der zug in bayreuth ankommen.


ps: sonntag hab ich auch noch nix vor  ... fährt jemand irgendwo?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (23. Februar 2006)

1024 is ja mitten in der nacht


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Februar 2006)

:d


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> :d




 Vogelgrippenalarm im Forum


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. Februar 2006)

ach macht euch nich wahnsinnig


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (24. Februar 2006)

also ich würd sage 12.30uhr in bt am bahnhof.


----------



## littledevil (24. Februar 2006)

1230 klingt schon besser. ich sag mal zu.


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Februar 2006)

ich nicht. ich bin in den ekeligen fangklauen meiner freundin gefangen.


----------



## littledevil (25. Februar 2006)

das war aber nicht nett gesagt.
und ist sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Chickenfeed (25. Februar 2006)

ja schon...naja wenn sonntag ausgemacht wäre, würde es schon gehen..aber ehut komm ich eifnah nicht weg...ja ja bewerft mich mit eiern und tomaten


----------



## littledevil (26. Februar 2006)

2 ca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Februar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> 2 ca




alles klar!


----------



## littledevil (26. Februar 2006)

also in bt. bei dir schon eher


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Februar 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> also in bt. bei dir schon eher


oh ich muss aber noch kacken


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (28. Februar 2006)

scheiß wetter!!!


----------



## littledevil (28. Februar 2006)

so lange es am wochenende schön ist reicht mir das fürs erste..


----------



## sunnyDH (28. Februar 2006)

des wetter wird immer schlechter, da vergeht einem ja die ganze gute laune  

chicken, wenn sie ekelig is, wieso is sie dann deine freundin?


----------



## OLB EMan (28. Februar 2006)

bretter oder board an die füsslein und den wetterfrust vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Hau...


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2006)

Juhu ich hab denn 1111 Beitrag geschrieben.  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (4. März 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> so lange es am wochenende schön ist reicht mir das fürs erste..



naja andy hast woll pech gehabt....des wochenende schauts schlecht aus mit fahren.


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. März 2006)

Dirt_schnitzl schrieb:
			
		

> naja andy hast woll pech gehabt....des wochenende schauts schlecht aus mit fahren.



wohl


----------



## littledevil (4. März 2006)

mir egal ich könnt eh nicht fahren


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. März 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> chicken, wenn sie ekelig is, wieso is sie dann deine freundin?



du bist auch ekelig..und trotzdem würde ich mit dir (fahrrad) fahren


----------



## littledevil (5. März 2006)

toll


----------



## Alesana (7. März 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> du bist auch ekelig..und trotzdem würde ich mit dir (fahrrad) fahren



der einzige, der hier wirklich eklig is, bist du! kleines ekelpaket!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (7. März 2006)

hm, etwas blond, das passiert mir dauernd


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

Wieviel Schnee liegt denn in Bt 

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. März 2006)

laut webcam eigentlich nichts nennenswertes


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> laut webcam eigentlich nichts nennenswertes



Auf die kann man sich net verlassen 

Muß morgen unbedingt mein neu gestyltes Switch testen...und wenn ich in den abgesperrten Parkausbereich fahre und dort rumhampel....wenns Wetter mies ist 


G.


----------



## littledevil (10. März 2006)

nee.. glaub der rich hat gesagt ist so gut wie weg das zeug. und hat ja noch bissl geregnet heute..

abgespeckstyltes switch sagtest du?


----------



## LB Jörg (10. März 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> nee.. glaub der rich hat gesagt ist so gut wie weg das zeug. und hat ja noch bissl geregnet heute..
> 
> abgespeckstyltes switch sagtest du?



Ne, stimmt net ganz vohrher hats 18.66kg gewogen und jetzt wiegts 18.59kg.
Sind 880g Reifen dazugekommen und 130g Adapter+großen Scheibenunterschied hinten.


G.


----------



## littledevil (10. März 2006)

okay.. überredet. meins wiegt 12kg. eher auf- als abgerundet


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. März 2006)

hmm ja bayreuth sind die wichtigen sachen überall der schnee weg.also wenns dort net schifft gehts....


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. März 2006)

@ sunnyDh

alles gute zum 30sten!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ja bayreuth sind die wichtigen sachen überall der schnee weg.also wenns dort net schifft gehts....




Zähl mal auf...also die wichtigsten Sachen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2006)

@Sunny DH: Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag   


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Zähl mal auf...also die wichtigsten Sachen.
> 
> 
> G.




willst du da heut fahren??


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> willst du da heut fahren??



Evtl.:  

Aber jetzt schneits schon wieder, dann wirds dort regnen  Vielleicht wird doch des Parkhaus 


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. März 2006)

naja ok


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. März 2006)

ja bayreuth is schneeregen.


----------



## littledevil (11. März 2006)

woher weißt du das denn?


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. März 2006)

hab den pater gefragt..


----------



## sunnyDH (13. März 2006)

@jörg&chicken: danke, danke, danke

@chicken: scherzkeks


----------



## Chickenfeed (13. März 2006)

tja so bin ich halt 
trotzdem für dieine 40 hast dich echt gut ghalten..schaust echt aus wie 30!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (13. März 2006)

Fahren fahren fahren heute wars trocken und kühl !
Herrlich.
und Chicken: Ich hab die Barends abgemacht. Hab jetz deine Odi-Plugs drin.
Und ich bin happy.
Und ich hab meine Zugstufen mal n bissle mehr aufgemacht, es is wirklich besser (auch wenn ich es hasse, dem Peddaaaa Recht zu geben  )


----------



## littledevil (13. März 2006)

ja wir haben echt glück mit diesem milden herbst


----------



## sunnyDH (14. März 2006)

dazu sag ich jetzt nix mehr 

herbst??? ich will sommer!!!!


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (14. März 2006)

mh heut wars wirklich angenehm, zwar liegt überall noch schnee und alle spots sind noch zu geschneit....aber für ne kleine Parkplatz session hatts gereicht....hoffendlich lässt sich der sommer nicht zu viel zeit....will endlich wieder richtig biken!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. März 2006)

als wenn du in deinem leben auch nur einmal richtig "biken" gewesen wärst...außerdem heißt es fahrradfahren ...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. März 2006)

Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht. Auch wenn seine Meinung, respektive tiefste Überzeugung, einen Scheiß-Dreck zählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. März 2006)

du kannst ja noch weniger moshpussy


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. März 2006)

Es ging um das "Fahrradfahren" ... mumu.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. März 2006)

Ihr seid beides Muschis. Und wenn ihr einmal in eurem erbärmlichen Leben trve sein wollt, geht DA HIN:






Ist aber in der Rosenau, nicht im alten Kino. ansonsten alles wie gehabt.


----------



## littledevil (15. März 2006)

jo


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. März 2006)

Was ein Müll ... da renne ich lieber gegen die Wand.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. März 2006)

Das würde deine derzeitige Ausgangslage maximal verbessern...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. März 2006)

Hast du eine Ahnung...


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. März 2006)

ich renn auch lieber gegen die wand haha


----------



## Pater Paranoia (16. März 2006)

@Oigen
Ja, hab' ich. Und es würde dir guttuen !
@Chiggn
Dir würde es nicht schaden....eh zu spät


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. März 2006)

du bist so ein aufgeblasener prollsack und möchtegern studierter...und deine band is auch mist...
naj weißt ja wies gemeint ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. März 2006)

Ich und aufgeblasen ? -> Naja, seit das mit dem Blasen auch bei dir zuhause klappt, scheinst du ja ruhiger geworden zu sein.....ich schicke betreffender Person beizeiten einen Blumenstrauß 

Dafür sitz ich jeden tag 8 Stunden in der Intellenz-Diaspora, da darf man sich danach schonmal wichtig machen, um zu zeigen, das man doch noch Mensch ist 

Kommst etz heute oder net ?
Das die Musik dem Wattebausch-Rider zu hart ist, war mir klar, aber in dich setze ich noch Hoffnung !


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. März 2006)

heute hätte gedacht am samstag?????? also ne des schaff cih wohl nict..sry


----------



## Pater Paranoia (18. März 2006)

Hast was verpasst. Ich zeig dir beizeiten mal das Video.
Wir wurden echt spitzenmäßig angenommen.

mal sehen, viell. kann an die Live-File auch auf Myspace packen....abgemischt waren wir hervorragend, aber ob die Kamera die lautstärke mitgemacht hat ???


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. März 2006)

jao amch mal


----------



## littledevil (26. März 2006)

nüscht los hier oder wie?


----------



## Alesana (27. März 2006)

x


----------



## sunnyDH (27. März 2006)

sonja ist blond, blond, blond...


also, wollt sagen, warum hier nix los is, is die frühjahrsmüdigkeit 
*gähn*


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. März 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> volume_trailer



Junge Junge, sind die Typen gut. Ich will auch so cool sein, wie die ... also sprühe ich meine Speichen gelb an. ... Ja, das wär's!


----------



## littledevil (27. März 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> sonja ist blond, blond, blond...
> 
> 
> also, wollt sagen, warum hier nix los is, is die frühjahrsmüdigkeit
> *gähn*


schon wieder?
war das nicht letzte woche schon? 
..
hm.. ich merk immer noch nichts davon  

@sahnebrot:
gelbe speichen..? ist mir gar nicht mal aufgefallen.. aber der tt fährt ja auch gelbe speichen.. also wirkt das wohl auch in bayreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (27. März 2006)

ja, passiert mir öfter... eben weil ich so blond bin


----------



## littledevil (28. März 2006)

oh.. hab ich glatt vergessen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (10. April 2006)

Ich brauche unbedingt einen neuen Rahmen. Das noX sieht auf 24" wie ein ganz schlechter Witz aus. 

(und wieder oben ... ihr Starssenfahrer von Bayreuth)


----------



## decolocsta (11. April 2006)

*Rülps*


----------



## SahnebrotRider (23. April 2006)

Hat jemand ein 26" Hinterrad günstig abzugeben?


----------



## Chickenfeed (23. April 2006)

ja ich! ein 26 zoll sun single track

aber du musst noch irgendwie ne schraube aus einem gewinde ausbohren!

dafür gibts da auch für 30-40 (plus schlauch)

mfg
richie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (23. April 2006)

Ich hätte einen neuwertigen Satz Singletracks mit Tattoo Naben rumliegen....


----------



## sunnyDH (24. April 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand ein 26" Hinterrad günstig abzugeben?




tausche eins mit achter gegen ein neues


----------



## SahnebrotRider (24. April 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

>



Verstehe ich nicht.



			
				decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hÃ¤tte einen neuwertigen Satz Singletracks mit Tattoo Naben rumliegen....



Also ich brauche nur das Hinterrad. Die âTattoo Nabenâ kenne ich zwar nicht. Sind fÃ¼r mich aber sicher zu teuer. Oder sag was.



			
				Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich! ein 26 zoll sun single track
> aber du musst noch irgendwie ne schraube aus einem gewinde ausbohren!
> dafÃ¼r gibts da auch fÃ¼r 30-40â¬ (plus schlauch)
> mfg
> richie



Hmm. Bring mal bitte mit, wenn du wieder nach Bth kommst. Oder gib Sascha mit â ich wÃ¼rde es mir gern mal anschauen.
Wann bist du Ã¼berhaupt wieder in Bth? Meinst du Andy kann nÃ¤chstes WE wieder fahren?

Andy? Ich brauche Klamotten, verdammt!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2006)

@Tschikkenfeet: Hast ja wieder richtig Haare und war des deine neue Freundin in Erbendorf.
Konnten leider net so anhalten, weil ich gleich in die Arbeit mußte 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (24. April 2006)

hi ja schade..hab dir sogar noch hinterhergekcukt haha
was fürn weg fahrt ihr denn auf kemnath und wer war dein beifahrer und ja das war meine freundin...wi rmüssen mal wieder fahren1!


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hi ja schade..hab dir sogar noch hinterhergekcukt haha
> was fürn weg fahrt ihr denn auf kemnath und wer war dein beifahrer und ja das war meine freundin...wi rmüssen mal wieder fahren1!



Wir sind da von Flossenbürg gekommen Naturstreet fahren und des war der Stefan und ich mußte erst heim und dann in die Arbeit.......also eigentlich sind wir gerade direkt von der Eisdiele gekommen.
Machen ja große Eise die in Erbendorf.
Wird sich des Jahr hoffentlich des eine oder andere ergeben.


G.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (25. April 2006)

Ach, Kinners, war das heute herrlich bei dem Wetter. Bin richtig glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## decolocsta (25. April 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Kinners, war das heute herrlich bei dem Wetter. Bin richtig glücklich und zufrieden.



Was war herrlich, das daheim sitzen??  

Bei so einem Wetter ist es Perfekt sich im Wald geil die Action zu geben, hab leider meine Stollenreifen auf doofen Asphalt abgefahren ...aber dafür viele schöne Frauen gesehen


----------



## SahnebrotRider (25. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab leider meine Stollenreifen auf doofen Asphalt abgefahren ...



Das nehme ich persönlich!


----------



## decolocsta (25. April 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Das nehme ich persönlich!



Na, na, na, wer wird den da gleich Zickig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (26. April 2006)

gestern war so herrlich...!! und heute? *schnief*


----------



## decolocsta (26. April 2006)

Zum Kotzen 

Aber naja, wenn ich dran denke das ich am We mein Giant DH Team aufbauen werde scheint für mich den ganzen Tag die Sonne


----------



## sunnyDH (26. April 2006)

dann lass für uns doch bitte auch die sonne scheinen =)


----------



## decolocsta (26. April 2006)

Hm, Giant Dhs für alle , ne du.........
Aber wenn du mir hilfst am WE scheint für dich evtl. auch die Sonne


----------



## sunnyDH (26. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, Giant Dhs für alle , ne du.........



och, warum eigentlich nicht?  




> Aber wenn du mir hilfst am WE scheint für dich evtl. auch die Sonne



ich glaub, ich hab am wochenende schon was vor


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. April 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub, ich hab am wochenende schon was vor



Autsch!


----------



## littledevil (26. April 2006)

schmerzen?


----------



## decolocsta (26. April 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub, ich hab am wochenende schon was vor



Das könnte ich mir jetzt mal als zusage hindrehen.....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte ich mir jetzt mal als zusage hindrehen.....



Boah, Junge! Gib's auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (26. April 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, Junge! Gib's auf!




 ein echter Sizilianer gibt nie auf!!!! zum glück bin ich keiner und kann getrost mit gesenkten Haupt meine Niederlage Aktzeptieren


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. April 2006)

Übermorgen, Sa. 29.04., 'ne Runde Strasse fahren. Tobi hat sich angekündigt.
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.

(Was mir grad' auffällt: Tobi hat am Samsatg Geburtstag.)


----------



## sunnyDH (27. April 2006)

samstag, samstag, samstag... 

                                                                     ...klingt gut!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. April 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> samstag, samstag, samstag...
> 
> ...klingt gut!!!




joa da komm ich auch..muss vorher noch mien dummes fahrrad richten.
wann gehts los so um 1 oder so???


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. April 2006)

Was muss ich da lesen!? "leichter Regenschauer 7 °C" (.wetter.com)
Werden wir's überleben?


----------



## Chickenfeed (27. April 2006)

naja mal schauen.........ich bin auf jedden fall in bayreuth. im mc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. April 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> naja mal schauen.........ich bin auf jedden fall in bayreuth. im mc.



Was ist denn jetzt schon wieder?


----------



## decolocsta (27. April 2006)

beleidigt, wegen deiner Wetterprognose


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> beleidigt, wegen deiner Wetterprognose



Nein nein, er schmollt, weil er dumm ist und keine Ideale hat.


----------



## decolocsta (27. April 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein, er schmollt, weil er dumm ist und keine Ideale hat.



Harte Worte............


----------



## SahnebrotRider (27. April 2006)

So ist es Brauch.


----------



## decolocsta (27. April 2006)

Jetzt will ich aber auch "Dissen"....Hm, dein Avatarbild ist ********!!!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. April 2006)

ch find die allgemeine bayreuther fahrradszene zum kotzen!
ihr seit alle proleten mit süundhaftteuren fahrräder  und davon auch noch meistens 3-4 stück.
wenn wir fahren gehen steht ihr bloß rum und laber laber labert über fahrradteile und welcher bikemailorder am schnellsten liefert.
also alle mal schön den ball flach halten hier.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich aber auch "Dissen"....Hm, dein Avatarbild ist ********!!!!



Du hast doch keine Ahnung.



			
				Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ch find die allgemeine bayreuther fahrradszene zum kotzen!
> ihr seit alle proleten mit süundhaftteuren fahrräder  und davon auch noch meistens 3-4 stück.
> wenn wir fahren gehen steht ihr bloß rum und laber laber labert über fahrradteile und welcher bikemailorder am schnellsten liefert.
> also alle mal schön den ball flach halten hier.



Ich nehme mich selbst aus der kritik raus. Schließlich waren meine 5 Räder spottbillig. Und rumstehen tu ich nur, um dir beim Fahren zuzusehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2006)

Diese ganzen Typen mit so sündhaft teuren Fahrädern find auch voll zum kotzen 
Mußt ich jetzt einfach auch mal sagen.


G.


----------



## decolocsta (28. April 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ch find die allgemeine bayreuther fahrradszene zum kotzen!
> ihr seit alle proleten mit süundhaftteuren fahrräder  und davon auch noch meistens 3-4 stück.
> wenn wir fahren gehen steht ihr bloß rum und laber laber labert über fahrradteile und welcher bikemailorder am schnellsten liefert.
> also alle mal schön den ball flach halten hier.




Kann halt nicht jeder deine Skills aufweisen, du solltest lieber mal den Ball flach halten, muss ja nicht jeder der tollst Streeter sein der mit dir rumfährt und toll Tricks präsentieren. Ist doch auch Chillig einfach mal zu Cruisen, oder ist das gleich Protzen??? Ich finde deine etwas intolerante Art zum kotzen, wenn ich was in den falschen Hals bekommen habe tut es mir leid, will dich auf keinen Fall angreifen.

Desweiteren solltest du nicht deinen umgang mit dem Material auf andere übertragen, es gibt auch leute die gerne schrauben und Tech Talken und das sammeln und basteln an den Bikes als erfüllung sehen.

Typen die teure und mehrer bikes haben sind schwul, tolle Rebelen die ihre Bikes gegen die Wand schmeisen bei versauten Tricks sind die Könige 

Ich für meinen Teil liebe das Bike und das Biken, liebe das schrauben und Sammeln von Bikes und Material. Stecke seit 2 Jahren jeden Monat mein ganzes Geld ins Bike, und es ist sünhaft Teuer, mitlerweile, soll ich es jetzt verkaufen um Cool zu sein? Kann leider Skilltechnisch nicht die Palette an Tricks vorweißen, liegt warscheinlich daran das ich zu spät mit dem Biken angefangen habe, aber na und, ist doch scheiss egal, ich schwing mich gern aufs Rad und roll einfach mal durch die City und hör tolle Musik. Kann nicht jeden Tag in den Wald, auch wenn ich das gerne wollen würdet, aber da hat ja keiner Bock und alleine langweilt. 

Wenn dann mal so Cruisen mit Streetern ansteht und die ihre Sachen machen was will ich da machen??? Heimfahren? Zwanghaft Tricks aus dem ärmel schmettern? Mein Monsterschweres Bike bei 5cm kickern Tapletoppen?

Junge, sein doch mal etwas tolleranter, ist immer leicht sowas zu sagen wenn mann was gut kann, kommt aber sehr Proletenhaft von dir rüber, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren solltest du nicht deinen Umgang mit dem Material auf andere übertragen.....




      


Und teure Räder sind übriegens nur dann schwul wenn sie 24 Zoll Laufräder haben.  


G.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und teure Räder sind übriegens nur dann schwul wenn sie 24 Zoll Laufräder haben.



Hey! Ganz sachte!


----------



## Pater Paranoia (28. April 2006)

Szene ist *******. Alleinefahren ist trve. kein "Posen", kein "Talk", keine Leute, die man nicht mag.
Geile Musik und genau DAS machen, was man will.
Und wem biken langweilig wird, der macht was falsch, egal ob er alleine ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hey! Ganz sachte!



Ich red fei da von Rädern.....also Fully´s  


G.


----------



## littledevil (28. April 2006)

sehr amüsant


----------



## LB Jörg (28. April 2006)

Wenigstens einer der sich amüsiert 

G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Kann halt nicht jeder deine Skills aufweisen, du solltest lieber mal den Ball flach halten, muss ja nicht jeder der tollst Streeter sein der mit dir rumfährt und toll Tricks präsentieren. Ist doch auch Chillig einfach mal zu Cruisen, oder ist das gleich Protzen??? Ich finde deine etwas intolerante Art zum kotzen, wenn ich was in den falschen Hals bekommen habe tut es mir leid, will dich auf keinen Fall angreifen.
> 
> Desweiteren solltest du nicht deinen umgang mit dem Material auf andere übertragen, es gibt auch leute die gerne schrauben und Tech Talken und das sammeln und basteln an den Bikes als erfüllung sehen.
> 
> ...




"wenn ein trick nicht klappt, ist das fahrrad schuld...dann fliegt es...das hat es auch verdient"

außerdem bin ich gar nicht der tolle streeter.es gibt tausendmal bessere leute ....warum hab ich angeblich "skills" ? weil ich fahre und nciht immer nur rumstehe ...für mich is das ein sport und keine mode...
und das rumstehen und nichts tuen (oder koennen) wird immer wieder mit na und hauptsache ich hab meinen spaß gerechtfertigt..gut dann habt euren spaß aber steht nicht im weg rum..und wechselt nicht alle 5min die spots..weil bei einer session gehoert es ja scho immer zum guten ton zusammen zu bleiben..is ja klar.. aber irgendwie fällts mir schon immer etwas schwer..wenn dann alle immer weiterziehen und meine wartet doch mal rufe..nicht gehoert werden..warum auch immer vllt liegt es an den dicken stollen die so arg am boden lärmen oder den kettenfuehrungen..vllt hoeren die meisten aber auch ncihts, weil sie mit FULLFACE helm in der city fahrn...naja mir egal ich komm morgen trotzdemm udn ich hab hier auch keinen direkt angepisst..aber manch sollten sich schon mal gedanken machen was " mama  ich geh jetzt weng fahren" bedeutet!


----------



## decolocsta (28. April 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> "wenn ein trick nicht klappt, ist das fahrrad schuld...dann fliegt es...das hat es auch verdient"
> 
> außerdem bin ich gar nicht der tolle streeter.es gibt tausendmal bessere leute ....warum hab ich angeblich "skills" ? weil ich fahre und nciht immer nur rumstehe ...für mich is das ein sport und keine mode...
> und das rumstehen und nichts tuen (oder koennen) wird immer wieder mit na und hauptsache ich hab meinen spaß gerechtfertigt..gut dann habt euren spaß aber steht nicht im weg rum..und wechselt nicht alle 5min die spots..weil bei einer session gehoert es ja scho immer zum guten ton zusammen zu bleiben..is ja klar.. aber irgendwie fällts mir schon immer etwas schwer..wenn dann alle immer weiterziehen und meine wartet doch mal rufe..nicht gehoert werden..warum auch immer vllt liegt es an den dicken stollen die so arg am boden lärmen oder den kettenfuehrungen..vllt hoeren die meisten aber auch ncihts, weil sie mit FULLFACE helm in der city fahrn...naja mir egal ich komm morgen trotzdemm udn ich hab hier auch keinen direkt angepisst..aber manch sollten sich schon mal gedanken machen was " mama  ich geh jetzt weng fahren" bedeutet!



Ich finde rumstehen schwul und es langweilt mich, aber wenn mann mit euch unterwegs ist macht ihr halt nunmal überall eure Tricksessions, was soll ich da machen, oder leute wie ich? Plötzlich unsichtbar werden oder zum Superstreeter Mutieren? Dann wartet man halt ab bis ihr fertig seit und zieht weiter.
Fullface in der City ist Gay, meine zustimmung 

Ich führ meinen Teil fahre sehr gerne, und ich meine fahren, bin meistens der letzte der sagt "kommt hock ma uns hin" oder "hop machen wir pause", ach was weiß ich, aber Kumpl, versetz dich auch mal in andere Leute bevor du deine Kanonen auf Alamo abfeuerst.
Was ich richtig schwul finde, sind sind Typen, von dennen nicht wenig in Bayreuth rumfahrne, vor allem neuerdings, die mit ihren "Freeridern" oder Hardtails mit dicken 150mm Gabeln und stollenreifen nur in der Stadt sind und noch nie in den Woods gerockt haben. Das sind Prollos die auf den Zug aufspringen wollen "cool" zu sein. 

Mein Moto: Wald bei jeder gelegenheit, aber auch gern mal ne entspannte Stadtrunde nach feierabend oder bei extrem schönen Wetter. 

Keine Angst, das mitkommen bei Streetsessions ist mir gehörig vergangen, deine Einstellung steckt nicht nur in dir sondern auch bei genug anderen, dachte anfangs das es da eher darauf ankommt zusammen zu rollen und gemeinschaft, aber die wahrheit sieht so aus, enweder du machst mit, oder du bist ein idiot und poser. Gemeinschaft ist 2. Ranging und existiert eh nicht in Bayreuth. Ich kenne meine Leute auf die ich mich verlassen kann, wo keiner den anderen wegen evtl. fehlender Skills in den Kragen pisst sondern das wichtigste die freundschaft und das zusammensein ist.
Alle anderen können meinen Balkanschwanz tief und innig lutschen!!!!

An alle nix für ungut, mag eucht trotzdem.....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (28. April 2006)

Morgen 14oo. Lui.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (28. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde rumstehen schwul und es langweilt mich, aber wenn mann mit euch unterwegs ist macht ihr halt nunmal überall eure Tricksessions, was soll ich da machen, oder leute wie ich? Plötzlich unsichtbar werden oder zum Superstreeter Mutieren? Dann wartet man halt ab bis ihr fertig seit und zieht weiter.



ja man kann doch was üben...is doch nicht so als wenn ich etz z.b da herkommen würde ud ne show abzieh mich hauts doch auch immer auf die fresse früher hats mich auf die fress gehauen als ich 5er stufen gesprungen bin udn jetzt hauts mich halt auf die fresse wenn ich 5erstufen 180 runtermach oder so...also ich für meinen teil verstehe halt eifnach nciht warum man mitfährt wenn man eh nur rumsteht..reden kann man doch auch bei einem stammtisch und nem kühlen bierchen...und wenn viel leute dabei sind, dann kann man auch mal was riskieren.weil gleich iener da is der einem hilft wenn einem mal ein schlimmerer sturz passiert..allein oder zu zweit bist das schnell gearscht.
und so intolerant bin ich nicht, ich finds nur schade, dass wennich mit den bayreuther fahre meistens nie wirklich was geht..vielmehr werde ich dann auch zum rumstehen und labern veranlasst..was dann wiederum der grund is warum ich in bayreuht nicht oft mitfahre...und das finde ich nicht gut.


----------



## decolocsta (28. April 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ja man kann doch was üben...is doch nicht so als wenn ich etz z.b da herkommen würde ud ne show abzieh mich hauts doch auch immer auf die fresse früher hats mich auf die fress gehauen als ich 5er stufen gesprungen bin udn jetzt hauts mich halt auf die fresse wenn ich 5erstufen 180 runtermach oder so...also ich für meinen teil verstehe halt eifnach nciht warum man mitfährt wenn man eh nur rumsteht..reden kann man doch auch bei einem stammtisch und nem kühlen bierchen...und wenn viel leute dabei sind, dann kann man auch mal was riskieren.weil gleich iener da is der einem hilft wenn einem mal ein schlimmerer sturz passiert..allein oder zu zweit bist das schnell gearscht.
> und so intolerant bin ich nicht, ich finds nur schade, dass wennich mit den bayreuther fahre meistens nie wirklich was geht..vielmehr werde ich dann auch zum rumstehen und labern veranlasst..was dann wiederum der grund is warum ich in bayreuht nicht oft mitfahre...und das finde ich nicht gut.



Wieso sollte mann was üben nur wenn andere dabei sind, wenn mann alleine nichts üben würde?
Beton ist mir Persönlich zuwieder und was könnte ich da schön üben? Desweiteren besteht keine Lust, und unter zwang ist Gay. Im Wald schauts schon ganz anders aus.
Ok, mir kanns ja egal sein, bin eh extrem selten dabei, aber ich meine nur, weil deine einstellung teils komisch ist.
Klar, habe auch verständniss für deine Seite, wenn du halt kommst und Action machen willst und du voll ausgebremst wirst von anderen oder halt keiner richtig mitzieht und die Veranstaltung voll öde wird. Kenne das, gibt auch solche Tage wo das nix anderes ist im Wald, wenn du Lust hast geile Touren zu fahren oder paar Downhills oder was weiß ich, der eine jedoch nur rumhocken will, der andere will schon wieder heim, ständig stehenbleiben wegen Handy, oder dauernd anhalten wenn mann grat warm ist usw. kotzt mich auch gewaltig an.
Aber finde es nicht korrekt von dir das du typen mit teuren Bikes und dicken Bikes gleich als Poser siehst, beweg mal so ein Monster, da vergeht es dir schnell, ausserdem heist es nicht das die Teile nur zum Prahlen dienen.
Ich habe versucht mich in dich herein zu versetzen, versuch du mal die andere Seite zu verstehen.
Du solltest Differenziehren zwischen DH/Freeridern und Streetern/Dirtern usw. da stecken total verschiedene Motivationen dahinter

Bei mir sind Tricks oder so unwichtig, mir gehts eher um Kontrolle bei hohen geschwindigkeiten, schnellst möglich Kurven zu meistern, mich beim Droppen zu steigern. 180s usw. sind mir unwichtig. Hab erst mit 23 richtig angefangen, hab dafür keine Begabung, hatte mie damals das Ghost Dual gekauft, wil ich dachte ich steig auf den Film ein, bin aber nicht klar gekommen, fühle mcih nur auf einem Long Travel Bike zuhause, wenn es mcih glücklich macht ist es doch schön, oder nicht. Dich macht halt ein 24 0der 20" Bike glücklich und die möglichkeiten die es dir bietet, ist doch schön.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, finde dich als Person sehr Sympatisch und echt sehr nett, darum bin ich auch etwa shockiert und enttäuscht das du dich so äusserst. Aber vielleicht meinst du das ja auch nciht ganz so sondern bist einfach etwas gernervt.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (29. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> ... ständig stehenbleiben wegen Handy ...



Peter?


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2006)

mehr gibts net zu sagen wenn man das alles liest


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2006)

Also ich fahr ja mehr Tour und Waldbergab. 
Aber ich find Beton und so Skatepark schon gut, weil es die einzige Möglichkeit geziehlt und ohne Untergrundunterschiede Bewegungen für draußen zu Üben ist.
Meistens übe ich auch alleine, aber wenn mal was zusammen geht....streetmäßig....dann halt in der Gruppe.
Und dann muß man sich halt klar sein, daß man das was man da macht nicht wegen den andern macht.
Sondern um sich selbst fahrtechnisch weiterzubringen.
Und je nachdem was ich halt selber gerade üben will fahre ich dann auch mit meinem RMX mal eine Streetrunde mit.

Aber ein gute hat das ganze hier ja schon........endlich schreibt ihr mal mehr als 2-3 Worte pro Antwort  


@Tschikken: Müssen echt mal wieder zusammen fahren.....muß schaun ob du wirklich so schlimm bist 


G.


----------



## Chickenfeed (29. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Tschikken: Müssen echt mal wieder zusammen fahren.....muß schaun ob du wirklich so schlimm bist
> 
> 
> G.



haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (29. April 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir sind Tricks oder so unwichtig, mir gehts eher um Kontrolle bei hohen geschwindigkeiten, schnellst möglich Kurven zu meistern, mich beim Droppen zu steigern. 180s usw. sind mir unwichtig. Hab erst mit 23 richtig angefangen, hab dafür keine Begabung, hatte mie damals das Ghost Dual gekauft, wil ich dachte ich steig auf den Film ein, bin aber nicht klar gekommen, fühle mcih nur auf einem Long Travel Bike zuhause, wenn es mcih glücklich macht ist es doch schön, oder nicht. Dich macht halt ein 24 0der 20" Bike glücklich und die möglichkeiten die es dir bietet, ist doch schön.




brauchst dich ja hier nicht rechtfertigen ich hab eh nur ans allgemeine fahrverhalten appelliert..
und mir gehts wie du ja auch sschon erwähnt hast aufn sack wenn die andere immer nur zuschauen..dann kann ich gleich alleine fahren....freu mich immer wenn viele dabei sind und man sich auch mal was abschauen kann..aber in bayreuth fällt das immer irgendiwe ins wasser mehr wollte ich nicht sagen...

und droppen kann man in der city sehr wohl ziemlich gut üben...nicht nur ins flat oder in treppen rein..muss man nur die augen offen halten


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. April 2006)

Internethelden 

So, ich geh wieder fahren, sollten einige hier auch mal ausprobieren, das soll ungemein entspannen, da tut man auch garnichtmehr so verbissen sein danach !


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. April 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> Internethelden
> 
> So, ich geh wieder fahren, sollten einige hier auch mal ausprobieren, das soll ungemein entspannen, da tut man auch garnichtmehr so verbissen sein danach !



jaja...ich glaub ich fahr mehr als alle zusammen hier...und du bist sowieso der oberlaberer


----------



## Pater Paranoia (30. April 2006)

In der Schule läßts sich auch so schlecht fahren, da sei das Sprechen mal gestattet 

Und dich hab ich da mal eh dezent ausgenommen, aber das Gespräch hatten wir ja schon 

Nach erfolgreichem Fahren geh' cih etz aml Cruisen, da kann man wenigstens nicht drüber labern, was man alles kann oder nicht kann  
Wär sicher für so manchen eine sinnvolle Alternative.


@ Sascha: Lass mal zusammen fahren, könnt mal wieder ganz gut sein (kein Bock auf Street!)


----------



## sunnyDH (2. Mai 2006)

boah jungs, nicht streiten =)
...und vor allem nicht soviel text schreiben, das lässt sich so mühsam lesen


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Mai 2006)

mit dir hab ich eh noch ein hühnchen zu rupfen


----------



## decolocsta (3. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> mit dir hab ich eh noch ein hühnchen zu rupfen



komm lass uns an deiner Wut teilhaben, erzähl was Los ist, und nix jetzt mit "geht euch nix an", sonst hättest nicht ins Forum schreiben müssen, es gibt ja auch PM


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Mai 2006)

oh man


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (4. Mai 2006)

Grüße euch, 

hat trotz dem ganzen streit hier im forum, jemand bock am wochenende einer kleinen streetsession in bayreuth beizuwohnen....samstag wäre mir ganz recht!

Go out and ride your bike!!!


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2006)

Nö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2006)

*Vorsicht-Spaß*


----------



## Chickenfeed (4. Mai 2006)

spaß???!!!!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (4. Mai 2006)

Nur wenn ich rumstehen und mein sündhaft teures Fahrrad vorführen darf.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> spaß???!!!!



Wasn jetzt Los, nur noch auf dem Aggrofilm?


----------



## Chickenfeed (5. Mai 2006)

a, doppel g, r, o - berlin das team


----------



## decolocsta (5. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> a, doppel g, r, o - berlin das team



Da kennt sich wer aus....


----------



## sunnyDH (5. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> mit dir hab ich eh noch ein hühnchen zu rupfen




wasn los, kleiner?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (5. Mai 2006)

Der Körner is sauer, weil er gestern seine Omma vom zug abholen musste            


Und heute sein Dialog aus dem Sekretariat vom lehrer vor der Klasse nacherzählt wurde.  SIGGI


----------



## Nathol (5. Mai 2006)

Ich würde mich auch mal gerne vorstellen:
Bin im Moment mit nem schwarzen Eastern Element unterwegs und meisten im Skatepark(Eintracht) oder in der Herzoghöhe zu finden.
Zwei von euch haben mich heute bereits gesehen, ich war der Typ neben Marvin im dunkelblauen Shirt und den TSG Schonern.

Ich wollte nun wissen, wie es mit der Session morgen aussieht. Ich habe gehört, dass es um 14 Uhr beim Bahnhof sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Mai 2006)

Nathol schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gehört, dass es um 14 Uhr beim Bahnhof sein soll.



Wer hat das gesagt?


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (5. Mai 2006)

also ich nicht...bin morgen auf jeden fall in bt...muss einkaufen und wenn sich jemand wegen na session melden, nehm ich auch gern mein bike mit...also sagt bescheid...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (5. Mai 2006)

Ahoi, liebe Sportsfreunde!
Wir treffen uns morgen um 143o am Luitpoldplatz. Durchzählen und ab in den Skatepark. 
Fahrrad nicht vergessen!
oi.


----------



## Nathol (6. Mai 2006)

Ich bin dabei, bring auch noch jemaden mit.


----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Mai 2006)




----------



## decolocsta (6. Mai 2006)

In Boxershorts Biken,  , sockeneinkauf bei den Munsters um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (6. Mai 2006)

hatten die wohl solche socken?? versteh ich nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (6. Mai 2006)

Natürlich......


----------



## SahnebrotRider (7. Mai 2006)

Das Rumstehen hat mir am besten gefallen.


----------



## Chickenfeed (7. Mai 2006)

na wie wir ja alle gelernt hab ist das wichtigste ja der spaß bei der ganzen sache
warum soll ich fahren wenn ich auch rumstehen kann....is net so anstrengend..


----------



## sunnyDH (9. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

>




lecker


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Mai 2006)

hehe mehr gibts übrigens in meinem fotoalbum.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (9. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hehe mehr gibts übrigens in meinem fotoalbum.



Mehr oder noch weniger?


----------



## Chickenfeed (9. Mai 2006)




----------



## decolocsta (9. Mai 2006)

Eine Stimmung wie auf dem Friedhof hier..........

Am We endlich mein neues "Poser"-Bike aufbauen, Bier einpacken, ab in den Wald und im Vollrausch die Downhills runter...juhu........ 

So weiterhin viel Spaß beim   und


----------



## Chickenfeed (10. Mai 2006)

saufen und fahrradfahren wo gibts denn sowas?? anscheinend nur in bayreuth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (10. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> saufen und fahrradfahren wo gibts denn sowas?? anscheinend nur in bayreuth




Das würde glaub ich einigen hier helfen ihr stöcklein aus dem Arsch zu drücken.....


----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Mai 2006)

ich glaube du hast wohl noch nie mein 
drink to ride - ride to drink vid gesehen.


----------



## sunnyDH (11. Mai 2006)

hier gehts wie immer zu wie im kindergarten  schön, dass darauf wenigstens verlass ist  

(bin voll im stress, weil von allen guten geistern verlassen  )


----------



## littledevil (11. Mai 2006)

sind aber schlechte gute geister


----------



## decolocsta (11. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube du hast wohl noch nie mein
> drink to ride - ride to drink vid gesehen.



Doch, aber du hast sicher noch nicht mein Drink to Drink um BeDrinkt to Ride WE gesehen....


----------



## sunnyDH (12. Mai 2006)

hach, heut gehts mir wieder gut! woll mer zam radfahrn am sonntag?


----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2006)

eventül


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. Mai 2006)

Ja, genau: lasst uns am Sonntag 'ne Runde drehen! Mein Fahrrad ist wieder so weit in Ordung, dass ich bequem stehen kann. Und das Wetter soll prächtig bleiben.


----------



## Nathol (12. Mai 2006)

Hast du deinen Steuersatz ausgewechselt?
Ich komme natürlich und der Kleine auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2006)

ja klingt gut. weiß zwar nicht wie lange ich durchhalte, aber notfalls kann ich mich ja zu den bayreuthern stellen


----------



## littledevil (12. Mai 2006)

aber nich unbedingt skatepark


----------



## Nathol (13. Mai 2006)

Ich befürchte, dass es nichts werden könnte: Laut wetter.com soll es morgen regnen


----------



## littledevil (13. Mai 2006)

mal sehen. wetterberichten traue ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (13. Mai 2006)

mh ich hab morgen eh kei Zeit...mal schauen ob ich nächstes we nach bt kommen kann...naja wünsch euch morgen viel spaß, falls was geht...cu in hell


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Mai 2006)

ja heute ist schlechtes wetter..... 

ich denk mal auch nächstes wochenende..aber dann wirklich
mfg
rich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (14. Mai 2006)

ist doch gutes wetter


----------



## decolocsta (14. Mai 2006)

Mann, richtige Biker kacken aufs Wetter..........

Schönwetterpussys....


----------



## littledevil (14. Mai 2006)

naja bei regen fahr ich immer unfreiwillig breakless


----------



## decolocsta (14. Mai 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> naja bei regen fahr ich immer unfreiwillig breakless



War ja nicht sooooo ernst gemeint


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (14. Mai 2006)

Regen ist einfach zum kotzen...da sin die Rampen immer so schön rutschig


----------



## littledevil (14. Mai 2006)

deswegen fährt man da ja auch street


----------



## SahnebrotRider (14. Mai 2006)

War schön heute.


----------



## littledevil (14. Mai 2006)

ja hier auch. nur bisschen wechselhaft


----------



## sunnyDH (15. Mai 2006)

maaaaaaaan, gestern war ich total müde... dachte ich, denn heute bin ich *wirklich *total müde.. hab ich gestern was verpasst?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Mai 2006)

Was kümmert's dich jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> maaaaaaaan, gestern war ich total müde... dachte ich, denn heute bin ich *wirklich *total müde.. hab ich gestern was verpasst?



Meinen 360 Backflip Stomachgrind to Faceplant von der 5 Meterkante


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Mai 2006)

Hat aleX gesagt ...


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hat aleX gesagt ...



Dann muss es ja stimmen.... 

Hat jetzt übrigens ne Louise FR, aber keine voreiligen schlüsse, ne, nicht geklaut, die hat er von einem Kumpl, der hat die getauscht gegen seine Julie, ach ja einen neuen guten LRS hat er auch geschenkt bekommen... 

LEUTE, HALTET EUCH FERN VON DIESEN TYPEN!!!!!!!


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Mai 2006)

Hat er von mir ... ich war mal so großzügig. Willst du auch was geschenkt haben? Habe da was im Schaufenster gesehen ...


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Habe da was im Schaufenster gesehen ...




Was? Ein Brett vor einem großen Loch???


----------



## SahnebrotRider (15. Mai 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Was? Ein Brett vor einem großen Loch???



Hm? Wie? Was?
Ich muss weg.


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hm? Wie? Was?
> Ich muss weg.




Stehnbleiben!!!!!! Haltet ihn....


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Mai 2006)

KINDERGARTEN


----------



## decolocsta (15. Mai 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> KINDERGARTEN



Langweiler, geh falschparker aufschreiben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunnyDH (16. Mai 2006)

sunnyDH schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich gestern was verpasst?





			
				decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen 360 Backflip Stomachgrind to Faceplant von der 5 Meterkante




mist


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. Mai 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Langweiler, geh falschparker aufschreiben.......



Da bleibt mir die Spucke weg.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Mai 2006)

@all: Biglol

So, ich gehe jetzt Falschparker aufschreiben unso.
Aber im ernst, der Alex kommt mir spanisch vor der russ


----------



## decolocsta (16. Mai 2006)

Hör auf sonst wirst du ermahnt, erstelle doch bitte einen extra Tread für den Alex, sonst kräht dich ein Hühnchen an....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. Mai 2006)

Leute, heute wird das was werden.


----------



## littledevil (21. Mai 2006)

meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. Mai 2006)

Dafür stehe ich, Horst-Peter Müller, mit meinem Namen!


----------



## littledevil (21. Mai 2006)

alles klar, Horst-Peter


----------



## Nathol (21. Mai 2006)

Wir können heute leider nicht kommen, ich muss nämlich eine Zwangspause einlegen.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. Mai 2006)

Hast du dir was getan?


----------



## Nathol (21. Mai 2006)

Ja, war ziemlich dumm von mir: Will ein kleines selfmade Gap aus Kicker und Treppe springen, dass etwas länger als mein Bike war, springen dann vom Kicker aus Richtung Treppe doch mach einen Nosedive und lange mit dem VR in der Treppe. Ergebnis: Ne Menge Schürfwunden an den Händen und Unterarmen und am rechten Ellbogen musste genäht werden, weil es schlimm war(keine Schürfwunde). 
War aber alles am Freitag. Ich glaube sowieso, dass ich nächstes Mal wieder dabei bin


----------



## SahnebrotRider (21. Mai 2006)

Uff. Du machst Sachen ... Gute Besserung!


----------



## littledevil (21. Mai 2006)

also ca 14o'clock.


----------



## Nathol (27. Mai 2006)

Juhu, ich kann wieder fahren


----------



## littledevil (27. Mai 2006)

Dann steht ja nur noch das Wetter im Wege. Nach 20 Minuten fahren hats mich gerade wieder angeregnet.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Mai 2006)

Tread Tot........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (27. Mai 2006)

der thread ist tot
es lebe der thread!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Mai 2006)

Ich glaube nicht dass der Fred so schnell den Löffel abgibt.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Mai 2006)

Ich schon, naja, alle 2 wochen mal ein Post.......

Schwuler Thread


----------



## SahnebrotRider (31. Mai 2006)

Die 'Streeter' haben gesprochen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht ist der schwule "Tread" tot oder was weiss ich, wer, aber der Thread lebt. Auch ohne uns 'Streeter'.


----------



## littledevil (31. Mai 2006)

Tread war doch mal ein Film


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Mai 2006)

Und der Fred war/ist ein Tätowierer in Bayreuth, glaube aber kein recht guter.
War der Film Tread gut?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Juni 2006)

Ist der Tätowierer-Fred tot? Oh nein..!


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (1. Juni 2006)

Verdammt, nicht DER Fred!!!...Ok mal wieder zurück zur realität, hat am wochenende jemand lust bzw. Zeit fahren zu gehen, Wetter soll fr und so recht gut werden...laut Wetter.de...also wenn interesse besteht bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (1. Juni 2006)

Wir sind dabei und zwar zu 100%-egal wie das Wetter wird


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Juni 2006)

Freitag. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt.


----------



## Chickenfeed (1. Juni 2006)

ich fahre nicht mehr fahrrad. ich bete nur noch.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (1. Juni 2006)

Kein großer Verlust. Konntest eh nix. (Habe den Mut deinem Herzen zu folgen. Homo.)


----------



## Nathol (1. Juni 2006)

Ok, dann Freitag. Wieviel Uhr und wo?


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (1. Juni 2006)

Ok des is gut. Ich könnt frühstens um halb 3 in bt sein, aber dann müsst ich heut noch bescheid wissen und wenn ichs erst morgen erfahr bin ich halt um halb 4 dort...auch net scho schlimm...ich wär eher für halb 4, dann muss ich mich nicht so hetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (1. Juni 2006)

freitag um halb 4 am bahnhof, voraus gesetzt das wetter stimmt.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (2. Juni 2006)

Das Wetter passt. 153o Bhf.
Oi.


----------



## Nathol (3. Juni 2006)

Minirampfahren können wir in nächster Zeit vergessen, da ist alles voller Glasscherben, sodass ich schon vom Hinsehen einen Platten bekomm. Wieso können sich diese Assis nicht nen anderen Treffort suchen


----------



## littledevil (3. Juni 2006)

solche leute werden einfach durch rampen magisch angezogen.. sieht man ja auch in den anderen skateparks..
aber ich hab nen besen im auto..


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2006)

littledevil schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich hab nen besen im auto..



Es gibt doch noch Leute unter den Streetern die mehr wie eine halbe Gehirnzelle besitzen. .......
......aber es muß natürlich auch welche geben die nur das machen was man ihnen sagt und sonst halt nichts, weil sonst hätten es die schlaueren ja net so einfach im Leben. 

G.


----------



## Nathol (3. Juni 2006)

Ich habe ja auch einen Besen, weil ich nur ein paar Meter von der Mini wegwohne, aber das soll gefälligst die Reinung machen, die dafür zuständig ist...

Hat heute eigentlich jemand Lust fahren zu gehen? Gestern wurde das ja nichts. Von mir aus können wir auch zur Mini fahren. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe weiß Eugen, wo sich die Mini befindet und er könnte euch da hin führen, während wir die Mini ein bisschen säubern. Ist aber nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## littledevil (3. Juni 2006)

ja warum nicht


----------



## Nathol (3. Juni 2006)

Meinst du jetzt einfach nur Street/Park oder Miniramp? Um wieviel Uhr und wo?


----------



## littledevil (3. Juni 2006)

naja 3 uhr wirds bestimmt werden.. eher bisschen später.. wir versuchen die miniramp zu finden


----------



## Nathol (3. Juni 2006)

Ok, dann gehen wir so um Viertel nach 3 die Miniramp saubermachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (3. Juni 2006)

ja okay.. bis dann!


----------



## Chickenfeed (3. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt doch noch Leute unter den Streetern die mehr wie eine halbe Gehirnzelle besitzen. .......
> ......aber es muß natürlich auch welche geben die nur das machen was man ihnen sagt und sonst halt nichts, weil sonst hätten es die schlaueren ja net so einfach im Leben.
> 
> G.


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (8. Juni 2006)

wollt mal fragen ob am we was zam geht?


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (8. Juni 2006)

ich kann leider nicht, da ich kein bike für sowas hab  .
meine bitch ist jetzt einigermaßen so aufgebaut, dass es freeride entspricht, wofür sie ja eig. auch gedacht war.  
soviel von meiner seite. 
Für den Streeteinsatz kommt demnächst n BMX...dann fahr ich wieder mit 


PS: hab entdeckt, dass man seinen Namen ändern kann. Hab ich gleich mal ausprobiert. Also nicht wundern.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Juni 2006)

Hm? Mann kann seinen Namen ändern? Wie geht das?

@ Schnitzl: Funktioniert dein Antrieb wieder ordnungsgemäß? 
Wie auch immer - ich bin dabei. Ich meine dafür. Ich meine: JA!


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

r.u.e.d.i schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann leider nicht, da ich kein bike für sowas hab  .
> meine bitch ist jetzt einigermaßen so aufgebaut, dass es freeride entspricht, wofür sie ja eig. auch gedacht war.
> soviel von meiner seite.
> Für den Streeteinsatz kommt demnächst n BMX...dann fahr ich wieder mit
> ...



Das ist doch ein Dirt-Street Rahmen, wie willst du den für FR aufbauen 
Ich mein, ne Gabel über 130mm kannste vergessen, usw.

Soll jetzt keine Anmache sein, sondern die frage dient rein zur befriedigung meiner Neugierde....

Kannst ja mit uns am WE Freeriden


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Juni 2006)

Was ist denn nur los? Wimmelt es in Bth neurdings nur so vor Freeridern!? Ich verstehe das nicht. Strasse ist Gott.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn nur los? Wimmelt es in Bth neurdings nur so vor Freeridern!? Ich verstehe das nicht. Strasse ist Gott.



Ja Freerider, aber im Wald sehe ich nie welche   
Das sind Leute die meinen wie schicke es doch ist so ein Fettes Bike zu fahren.....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Juni 2006)

Das sind dann die, die im Wald sind. Oder nee, warte mal. Wie jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind dann die, die im Wald sind. Oder nee, warte mal. Wie jetzt?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (8. Juni 2006)

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## r.u.e.d.i (8. Juni 2006)

Mein Rahmen ist ein Freeride Rahmen und ist für gabeln bis 180 (auch doppelbrücken) ausgelegt. Die NS Street Rahmen sind der Suburban und der Streetlegal. Der Bitch ist ein FR-Rahmen. nähere infos unter www.ns-extreme.com 

Wegen änderung des namens hier reinschaun: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222128


----------



## decolocsta (8. Juni 2006)

r.u.e.d.i schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Rahmen ist ein Freeride Rahmen und ist für gabeln bis 180 (auch doppelbrücken) ausgelegt. Die NS Street Rahmen sind der Suburban und der Streetlegal. Der Bitch ist ein FR-Rahmen. nähere infos unter www.ns-extreme.com
> 
> Wegen änderung des namens hier reinschaun: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=222128




Aja, OK, haste Recht.
Wie gesagt sollte keine Anmache sein, diente rein Informativen Zwecken.
Wie bauste das Teil auf? Also welche Gabel usw....

Finde den Rahmen sehr schön.


----------



## Nathol (9. Juni 2006)

Sofern an meinem Bike nichts kaputtgehen sollte, bin ich natürlich auch dabei.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (10. Juni 2006)

@ Deco:

Die Freerider die man nie im Wald sieht könnten auch einfach woanders fahren 

Ich hab dich auch erst einmal zufällig im Wald gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (10. Juni 2006)

Tach ihr Bayreuther!

Hat jemand lust morgen mit am Ochsenkopf zu fahren? Ich werd so gegen 12 Uhr dort sein. Wer lust hat kommt vorbei, evtl. hätt ich auch noch nen platz im auto...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Juni 2006)

Hi Tobi,
Also ich werde nicht dabei sein, mein SantaCruz ist noch nichtmal im entferntesten aufgebaut, aber die ganzen benötigten Teile habe ich schon herumliegen. Und mit dem Scirocco macht es nicht soviel Spass. Evtl. die nächsten Wochen, Sascha und David wollten da auch mal hin.


----------



## decolocsta (10. Juni 2006)

Pater Paranoia schrieb:
			
		

> @ Deco:
> 
> Die Freerider die man nie im Wald sieht könnten auch einfach woanders fahren
> 
> Ich hab dich auch erst einmal zufällig im Wald gesehen



Klar siehst du mich nie, ist ja auch gut so, wir haben Locations mit etlichen Downhills und Drops abseits von jeglichen Menschenaufläufen usw. also richtig Chillig und nicht am schwuchteligen Siegesturm oder Buchstein, der taugt gerade mal um da einmal im Quartal durch zu heizen.

Und das keiner der Locals den Spot kennt passt auch..... 

Und Ausserdem lieber Pater, sei mal ehrlich, du sitzt doch nicht mehr als einmal im Monat auf deinem Bike, oder?
Ich für meinen Teil sitze jeden Tag drauf, wenn keiner Zeit hat heize ich durch die City, wenn jemand dabei ist bin ich grundsätzlich immer im Wald, da wo du deinen Winterschlaf gehalten hast, war ich jeden tag im Tiefschnee im Wald.
Kenne persönlich nur wenig Leute die so regelmäßig fahren wie ich, also Füße still halten.


----------



## Pater Paranoia (11. Juni 2006)

Na, deco, da hast du dich aber verschätzt.
Ich sitze sehr wohl öfter auf meinem Bike, meistens aber stehe ich drauf, weils sich da schneller fährt 
Da das aber ein sinnloses Thema zum Diskutieren ist (meiner steht öfter...) lass ich das lieber ganz  

@ Tobi War heute von 9.30 bis eins am OKO, hab dich aber nicht getroffen.... 

Mach mal meldung, wann du das nächste mal dabist.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juni 2006)

@pater ... aha jetzt weis ich wer du bist


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (12. Juni 2006)

Morgen!

@Peter: Santa Cruz?? davon wusst ich bis jetzt noch nix, aber wie auch immer, am freitag diese woche hab ich geplant zu Oko zu fahren. Wenn du bock hast sag bescheid.

@Pater: konntest mich auch gar nicht sehen, ich hab mich dann kurzfristig umentschieden und war in der Fränkischen klettern.

@Sascha: hilf dem Peter mal mit seinem Santa, dass er diesen Freitag mit muss  , du und David müssen natürlich auch mit. 

Also bis zum Freitag, ich hoffe am Freitag viele Bayreuther am Oko zu sehen also kommts vorbei  

Servaz


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Juni 2006)

t0biR4K3t3 schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen!
> 
> @Peter: Santa Cruz?? davon wusst ich bis jetzt noch nix, aber wie auch immer, am freitag diese woche hab ich geplant zu Oko zu fahren. Wenn du bock hast sag bescheid.



Naja, das kam so kurzfristig, bin jetzt wohl im Besitz eines Santa Cruz VP Free, und den ganzen Kram(meine alte Boxxer, Antrieb, Steuereinheit, Sofa, nur die Stütze fehlt noch), der dazugehört. Nur irgendwie komme ich nicht dazu das Ding mal zusammenzubruzzeln. Müsste noch das Innenlagergehäuse planfräsen lassen, das ist absolut nicht optimal(Farbgeschwülste und noch andere Sachen...)
Ich haue mal drauf, bevor die Saison vorbei ist!


----------



## Nathol (14. Juni 2006)

Hätte jemand Lust in nächster Zeit mal wieder fahren zu gehen?


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2006)

@Oigen

weißt du noch wo wir an dem Bowl gestanden waren bei der Oberfrankenhalle und du bezweifelt hast das man da rüber kommt? 

Fahr da jetzt mal hin, das Grass wurde gemäht, jetzt kommt man echt locker drüber, bins die letzten 2 Tage gefahren und ging mit DH Klopper locker zu überspringen.

Soviel dazu 

Irgendjemand am WE Bock auf Wald???

oder nur Street "Mountainbiker" am Start mit einem Gang und ohne VR Bremse   , sorry, war mir so auf der Zunge gelegen.....


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Juni 2006)

(wie alt bist du eigentlich?? ich mein in meinem alter kann man so gewaaf ja noch a bissl verstehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> (wie alt bist du eigentlich?? ich mein in meinem alter kann man so gewaaf ja noch a bissl verstehen)



Alt genug, um zu wissen das man Spaß verstehen sollte und sich nicht gleich ans Hosenbein gepisst fühlen soll.
Also komm runter........


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Juni 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> @Oigen
> 
> weißt du noch wo wir an dem Bowl gestanden waren bei der Oberfrankenhalle und du bezweifelt hast das man da rüber kommt?



War am Donnerstag mit dem Flo da - es geht! Springst du vom Großen in den Kleinen oder umgekehrt? Mir scheint Klein - Groß vernünftiger, aber es ist viel schwerer, weil einem die Bordsteinkante viel Tempo rausnimmt ... 
Jedenfalls nehme ich alles zurück. Ich sage auch nicht mehr "elender Poser" zu dir.
Oi.


----------



## Nathol (17. Juni 2006)

Hat heute jemand Lust Radfahren zu gehen?


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> War am Donnerstag mit dem Flo da - es geht! Springst du vom Großen in den Kleinen oder umgekehrt? Mir scheint Klein - Groß vernünftiger, aber es ist viel schwerer, weil einem die Bordsteinkante viel Tempo rausnimmt ...
> Jedenfalls nehme ich alles zurück. Ich sage auch nicht mehr "elender Poser" zu dir.
> Oi.




Ich springe in den rein wo der Baum ist, weiß jetzt grat nicht welcher größer ist.
Auf jedenfall ist kein Bordstein am Start von der Seite die ich anfahre.

Mit welchen Flo??? der Roten Zora Flo, der Intense M3 Flo, oder der Barspin mit Monster Flo????

Hast du noch nie gesagt, zumindest nicht in meiner Gegenwart


----------



## Pater Paranoia (17. Juni 2006)

Ich wars nicht.
Aber den "bowl" hab cih scho letztes Jahren gemacht  (da war der m3 Flo dabei)

So, ich bin radeln


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Juni 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchen Flo??? der Roten Zora Flo, der Intense M3 Flo, oder der Barspin mit Monster Flo????
> 
> Hast du noch nie gesagt, zumindest nicht in meiner Gegenwart



Jaaaa ... nie in deiner Gegenwart ... öhm. 

Wer ist bitte "Barspin-Monster-Flo"? Ich meine den Ex Intense Irgendwas Flo - jetztiger Kona Cowan - Flo

Der da:


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaa ... nie in deiner Gegenwart ... öhm.
> 
> Wer ist bitte "Barspin-Monster-Flo"? Ich meine den Ex Intense Irgendwas Flo - jetztiger Kona Cowan - Flo
> 
> Der da:




Genau der


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Juni 2006)

Warum so rotes Gesicht?


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Warum so rotes Gesicht?




Weil der Arsch mit meinem Material ******** gebaut hat, was ich als das Absolut letzte einstufe, wenn ich mich auf ein Fremdes Bike setze behandel ich dieses mit Respekt, und mach sicher keinen scheiss damit. 

Aber dann lustige Barspins mit einer DC Gabel zu probieren und die Nackten Rohre gegen den Rahmen zu buttern ist ja so lustig. 

Wenn der Typ sein Bike nach versauten Tricks auf den Boden feuert oder was weiß ich, soll er das machen, aber bitte nicht seine Einstellung zum Material auf fremde Bikes übertragen.

Ich für meinen Teil pflege mein Zeug nach möglichkeit, stecke sehr viel liebe und Geld da rein.

Finde sowas einfach respeklos, deswegen wird auch nie wieder jemand ausser mir auf meinem Sattel platz nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Juni 2006)

Das war doch keine Absicht von ihm. Wie oft habe ich schon versucht, mit einer Doppelbrücke x-Ups zu machen. Manchmal ist er einfach zu verpeilt um die Welt in den richtigen Farben wahrzunehmen. 
Natürlich verstehe ich deinen Ärger - Es ist das Eine, wenn man selbst sein Material misshandelt; etwas ganz Anderes ist es, wenn es ein Anderer tut (zumal du sowas ja gar nciht machst). 
Aber sofern wir von dem Selben Vorfall sprechen, kann ich nur sagen, dass das sicher keine Absicht war und dass auch er sich zu benehmen weiß.


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Das war doch keine Absicht von ihm. Wie oft habe ich schon versucht, mit einer Doppelbrücke x-Ups zu machen. Manchmal ist er einfach zu verpeilt um die Welt in den richtigen Farben wahrzunehmen.
> Natürlich verstehe ich deinen Ärger - Es ist das Eine, wenn man selbst sein Material misshandelt; etwas ganz Anderes ist es, wenn es ein Anderer tut (zumal du sowas ja gar nciht machst).
> Aber sofern wir von dem Selben Vorfall sprechen, kann ich nur sagen, dass das sicher keine Absicht war und dass auch er sich zu benehmen weiß.




Genau so sehe ich das auch, wenn ich mein Bike schrotte ist das eins, aber wenn jemand anderes das macht schiebt man einen Hals auf die Person.

Will da jetzt auch kein Drama draus machen, habe einfach nur den Eindruck das er es Absichtlich getan hat, K.A. 

Wenn es ein versehen war will ich mcih da auch nciht weiter deswegen aufbauen.

Meine nur, wenn ich mich auf ein fremdes Bike setzte mach ich nix weiter ausser dumm in der gegen rumzurollen, weil ich Respekt habe vor fremden Eigentum. Würde nicht mal Bunnys oder so ziehen.

Aber naja, wetter ist zu schön um zu schmollen, will Biken....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (17. Juni 2006)

Amen! Lass die Räder sich drehen - für Hass und Unmut ist es heute einfach zu sonnig.


----------



## decolocsta (17. Juni 2006)




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Juni 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

>



Dein Link funzt nicht richtig, lande auf der Spiegel Homepage


----------



## Chickenfeed (18. Juni 2006)

die bayreuther koennten ja auch mal ihren arsch nach marktredwitz bewegen, das geht auch einiges!1!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Juni 2006)

Ähm ja, sicher ...


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juni 2006)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm ja, sicher ...


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> die bayreuther koennten ja auch mal ihren arsch nach marktredwitz bewegen, das geht auch einiges!1!!!




Ist des aus so einer kleinen Quater raus 


G.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Juni 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> die bayreuther koennten ja auch mal ihren arsch nach marktredwitz bewegen, das geht auch einiges!1!!!



==--> DÜRDDSCHAMB <--==


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juni 2006)

naja so klein is die quarter nicht


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2006)




----------



## littledevil (19. Juni 2006)

ich finds geil


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (19. Juni 2006)

oh ja, richtig geil..will da endlich hin.


----------



## Chickenfeed (19. Juni 2006)

am sonntag vlt??


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2006)

@Tschikken: Hast du lust in einer professionellen Videoproduktion mitzuwirken?? (kein Scherz)
Dann schick mir mal deine Händynummer.....fallst du des net wieder wegen Biketeile verschachert hast.
Oder rufst du täglich deine Mails ab?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (20. Juni 2006)

haha ich hatte noch nie ein handy

ja emails, mtb forum, ruf ich alles jeden tag ab normalerweise

wieso worum gehts denn haha??


----------



## Pater Paranoia (21. Juni 2006)

Ich hab die letzte Produktion der Firma gefunden, und denke, es ist was für den Körner:


----------



## Chickenfeed (21. Juni 2006)




----------



## Ray (26. Juni 2006)




----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juni 2006)

geile fotos besonders das 2te was machst du da genau?

aber n fussballshirt ...ne ne

mfg
Rich


----------



## Ray (26. Juni 2006)

aufs vr springen und dann aufs hr wechseln


----------



## Chickenfeed (26. Juni 2006)

bei der höhe


----------



## SahnebrotRider (26. Juni 2006)

Das letzte Bild finde ich besonders hübsch. Das dritte ist auch klasse.


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (27. Juni 2006)

oh nein der junge hat seinen sattel verloren... 

schöne fotos...find ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (30. Juni 2006)

Hauptsache Helm auf


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. Juli 2006)

@ deco: Sag mal Sascha, du oller Bordsteinhüpfer, hast du ein neues Rad? Bist heute in der Stadt an mir vorbei geschuscht. Hübsch das.


----------



## decolocsta (12. Juli 2006)

Ja, neues gefährt, bin mal so frei und stell mal ein Bild rein:






Fährt sich astrein, jedoch ist das Oberrohr einen Tick zu lang, aber naja, dafür ist es zum Uphillen und Touren absolut Tauglich........


----------



## SahnebrotRider (12. Juli 2006)

Junge Junge. Sieht im Stand ja noch besser aus als bei voller Fahrt. Daumen hoch!


----------



## Masira (13. Juli 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt sich astrein, jedoch ist das Oberrohr einen Tick zu lang, aber naja, dafür ist es zum Uphillen und Touren absolut Tauglich........



musste nur noch deinen dämpfer hinbekommen 
lass dich von ein paar kiddies aus nem nachbarforum net auf die palme bringen. 
ich find dein bike auch top, aber ich hätte das von 05 genommen, das hat 170mm im arsch.


----------



## decolocsta (13. Juli 2006)

Ne du liegst da falsch,

1. es ist von 05 mit Dämpfer von 06 

hat aber immer 150mm, 170mm hat das SX, aber ich will nicht mehr, 150mm war meine Grenze, weil es ein Enduro Bike sein sollte und kein Freerider oder Dhler.

Hab ja noch das Big Hit mit 200 vorne und hinten.

Darum brauch ich ein Ausgleichsbike, zum Touren usw. das aber trotzdem alles mitmacht was das große kann.......

Das Nachbarforum ist zum kotzen..........

Das mim Dämpfer Taugt, kann keine Einschränkung feststellen, aber wird noch geserviced......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (14. Juli 2006)

kanns sein, dass du letzten samstag nachmittag mit deinem big hit und nem kumpel mit (ich glaube) nem santa cruz und ner monster durch die fußgängerzone gefahren bist?

zum federweg: in den tests von 05 steht immer, dass das enduro expert 170mm hätte, komisch


----------



## decolocsta (14. Juli 2006)

Ja stimmt, das war ich und mein Kollege........
Was fährst du?

Keine Ahnung was fürn Test du gelesen hast, aber Enduro und 170mm FW in einem Satz passt nicht zusammen.
Enduro ist ja eine Bikedisziplin die zwischen Cross Country und Freeride steht, und da sind eigentlich 150mm FW Standart.
170 wäre da schon wieder zu extrem.
Schau mal auf die Specialized Website.

Mfg


----------



## Masira (14. Juli 2006)

ich fahr ein marathon hardtail. (cube reaction mit reba race (85-115mm), hfx9, xt) vor zwei wochen bin ich mal die dirthügel aufm buchstein gesprungen, war lustig, aber sicher nicht ganz ideal mit meinem bike ^^.
ich interessiere mich sehr für die freeride/downhill szene. das einzige was mir fehlt ist geld für ein bike . zurzeit ist das specialized enduro expert meine nummer eins die ich mir kaufen würde wenn ich das geld hätte xD

deine erklärung klingt plausibel, aber die bike kann ja schlecht mehr als einmal den falschen wert abdrucken. hier ein "beweisfoto": 
http://rapidshare.de/files/25826093/SEE.jpg.html


----------



## decolocsta (14. Juli 2006)

Das Enduro ist echt der Hammer......

Aber wenn du auf 170mm FW abzielst solltest du evtl. eher das SX in betracht ziehen.....
Wobei ich sagen muss das die 150mm vom Enduro vollkommen ausreichen, den durch den DHX schlägt dir da nix durch, kannst wenns sein muss auch 5 Meter damit droppen, obwohl ich das sicher nie tun werde.
Muss aber sagen das ich beim Downhillen fast genauso schnell mit dem Teil bin wie mit dem Big Hit.....
Jedoch möchte ich trotzdem kein Long Travel Bike in meiner Sammlung missen.

Ich würde dir ganz klar zum Enduro oder SX raten, die Geo und das Handling ist ein Traum, aber wenn dann solltest du eine kleinere Rahmengröße als L nehmen, finde das Oberrohr etwas zu lang was sich beim Droppen oder so etwas Nachteilig auswirkt. Der Radstand vom Enduro ist gut 5 cm länger als bei meinem Big Hit und das Oberrohr ist auch gut 5cm länger.

Kannst mich gerne über ICQ oder so mal anschreiben.....

Wir haben uns glaube ich schon mal unterhalten, du Studierst doch glaub ich hier in Bayreuth, hatte damals noch das Scream oder Proceed, keine Ahnung.....


----------



## Masira (14. Juli 2006)

ich glaube wir haben uns noch nicht unterhalten, ich studiere leider noch nicht  
auch denk ich, dass ich bei einer größe von 195cm durchaus das L fahren könnte  ich bin das enduro expert von 05 mal bei hensel und koller (mistladen) probegerollt, soll heißen, dass ich nur im hof fahren durfte, naja, bin ich halt a weng rumgesurft ^^. allerdings haben die blöden klickies die dran waren generft, weil man so gut wie keine auflagefläche hatte ^^ aber es war echt ein feines gefühl mal ne fox36 zu fahren und auch federweg im heck zu haben xD. bin noch nicht oft

ich hab dich mal in icq geadded.


----------



## Chickenfeed (14. Juli 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, neues gefährt, bin mal so frei und stell mal ein Bild rein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was soll das rad hier und was soll ihr die diskussion über einbaulänge und hub und son scheiß ****t euch ins knie und geht uphillen mit euren abge****ten
langen oberrohren
bam ba bam ba bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Gnet (14. Juli 2006)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> was soll das rad hier und was soll ihr die diskussion über einbaulänge und hub und son scheiß ****t euch ins knie und geht uphillen mit euren abge****ten
> langen oberrohren
> bam ba bam ba bam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



  Hey bleib mal locker , is ja schon wieder übern berg das ganze. Aber gleich so abzugehen is a weng hart.

mfg Gnet


----------



## decolocsta (14. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid Richard du kleine Schwuchtel,
langsam pisst du kleiner Schwanz mich richtig an.

Wenns dich stört, schau weg, oder les es nicht, deine schwuchtel Bilder schau ich mir doch auch an ohne zu mucken, hast du mehr rechte als ich?

Du meinst das alles was von deiner Seite kommt vollkommen ok ist, aber das recht andere zu Kritisieren und hier den Sherrif raushängen lassen zu dürfen nimmst du dir raus.

Ich denke eine kleine Tech Talk geschichte hier unter Bayreuthern ist durchaus drin, tut ja niemanden weh, ausserdem ist eh extrem wenig bewegung hier im Thread, was also ist das Problem.

Fand dich trotz unserer zusammenstöße hier im Forum trotzdem Sympathisch, jedoch ist dies jetzt vorbei.

In meinen Augen bist du die größte Maulhure hier im ganzen Forum, geh und beeindrucke kleine Schulmädchen mit deinen tollen Bunnys......


----------



## Bombenkrator (14. Juli 2006)

was findet er jetzt an dem bild so *******, is doch ein gutes radel.  

naja allerdings finde ich es äußerst unangebracht was er hier für nen ton
an den tag bringt.  


cya
Bombenkrator


----------



## decolocsta (14. Juli 2006)

Wollte noch sagen, dein Problem ist das du extrem unreif bist, dazu noch eine gewaltige Portion Arroganz und Engstirnigkeit.

Wette wenn wir jetzt hier ne kleine Diskussion über Streetrahmen oder Gabeln angeschnitten hätten wäre das vollkommen Ok und von ihrer Lordschaft abgesegnet.
Jedoch geht das Thema am Interessenbereich von Dr. Law Richard vorbei darum muss es zerrissen werden.

In meiner Erziehung wurde mir beigebracht andere zu Tollerieren und Akzepieren wenn ich möchte das mich andere auch nehmen wie ich bin.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Juli 2006)

Tut mir leid Decolosca du kleine Schwuchtel,
langsam pisst du kleiner Schwanz mich richtig an.

....aber jetzt 


			
				decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke   EINE kleine Tech Talk geschichte hier unter Bayreuthern ist durchaus drin, ...


 muss ich wirklcih lachen 

hahhhahahh ich hau mich weg


----------



## munchin Monster (15. Juli 2006)

Asozial?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (15. Juli 2006)

Na komm, Richard, du willst den "Tech Talk" !
Du brauchst den "Tech Talk" !
Du bist "Tech Talk" !

xtechtalkx


----------



## Chickenfeed (15. Juli 2006)

xbayreuth-hcx xtechtalkxtillxdeathx


----------



## decolocsta (15. Juli 2006)

xrichardx********ausderfresselauftilldeathx


----------



## Dirt_schnitzl (16. Juli 2006)

Ihr seit lustig, naja wenigstens is jetzt mal wieder was los hier. 

Aber trotzdem frag ich mich, was hat der ganze enduro shit hier im "Streeter in Bt" thread verloren hat. Gibts doch genügend andere threads, wo man so was posten kann ohne vom rich angepisst zu werden...haha 

rideon


----------



## decolocsta (16. Juli 2006)

Es ist halt so in der Unterhaltung entstanden, ist doch hier sowas wie ein Bayreuth Comunity Thread, wo sich halt Leute unterhaten können.

Der Eine macht ja auch seine Trailbilder rein ohne angewixt zu werden, ist ja auch kein Trail Thread, oder was weiß ich, gab hier schon tausend Theamenfremde Beiträge, glaub nicht das da der kleine unterhosenbiker sein kleines Spermamaul aufgerissen hat.

Ausserdem ist die Pfeife kein Bayreuther, also sollte er lieber auf kleiner Flamme Braten.....

Das alles Zeigt mal wieder das es Leute gibt die einer gemeinschaft schaden.
3 Leute füren kleinen Smaltalk wo keinem Schadet, Person Nr. 4 muss einen Sinnlosen Krieg starten der wesentlich mehr Spam und unnötiges getippe erforderte als die paar Beiträge zum Enduro.....


----------



## Chickenfeed (16. Juli 2006)

mensch verschwende halt nicht deine zeit 

p.s.: selber spermamaul  

ha is das geil hier.


----------



## SahnebrotRider (16. Juli 2006)

Ray fährt Trial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (16. Juli 2006)

@Sahnebrot

Ops, ja du hast recht 

@Spermamäulchen

Mach ich doch, was soll ich sonst machen?
Uphillen? Oberrohre ausmessen?


----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Juli 2006)

Street und so ...


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2006)

lol, geile Fotostory.........


----------



## t0biR4K3t3 (18. Juli 2006)

Sauber Oigen


----------



## Nathol (18. Juli 2006)

Der Spot sieht interessant aus, wo ist er denn?

Und hast du den Wallride später gestanden?


----------



## decolocsta (18. Juli 2006)

Gegenüber vom Glashaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (18. Juli 2006)

@nathol: Freilich. So ist aber lustiger.


----------



## Nathol (19. Juli 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenüber vom Glashaus



Welches Glashaus denn bitte ?


----------



## Pater Paranoia (19. Juli 2006)

Bei der Uni.
Schöne Lokalität für Konzerte, Partys usw.
Is halt ein Schuppen, der so heißt.

xbayreuthxcommunityxtalkx


----------



## Ray (24. Juli 2006)

gestern Abend


----------



## Masira (24. Juli 2006)

schöne bilder, respekt. ich hab dein bike im multicyle stehen sehn. sieht fein aus. wenn auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil der sattel fehlt xD naja, ein trial sieht man ja nicht so oft


----------



## Ray (25. Juli 2006)

Das kann nicht mein Bike gewesen sein. Meine Französin hat nie einen Fahrradladen von innen gesehen. Sie ist Privatpatientin!...

Du hast wahrscheinlich das Rad von Olli gesehen. Der hat sich ein Trialbike auf ebay ersteigert. Ich hab ihm dann geraten er soll es dort entlüften und einstellen lassen.


----------



## Maxxxis (5. August 2006)

http://www.ghostriders-bayreuth.de.tl/ schaut mal drauf is zwar noch net fertig aba scho ganz lustich


----------



## Masira (12. August 2006)

warum is hier denn so wenig los? was is den los mit euch???


----------



## decolocsta (12. August 2006)

Das ist normal,

entweder Streetsessions ausmachen oder fresse halten ist hier das Motto.........


----------



## Masira (12. August 2006)

na super.  
OT: ich will auch endlich ein enduro  ich bin heute mit nem canyon esx7 (pike, 140mm, X0, juicy 7 ect.) von nem kumpel rumgerollt. war echt fein. auch wenn mir ein speci enduro lieber is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. August 2006)

In deinem Fall gilt: Fresse halten!


----------



## Masira (13. August 2006)

wenn ihr nichts schreibt, dann missbrauch ich halt den thread für meinen (zugegeben recht belanglosen) letzten post. dafür einen extra thread aufzumachen ist wohl noch größerer blödsinn. 
also, schreibt was rein oder ich schrieb halt meine sachen weiter.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. August 2006)

Da geb ich doch noch ne dicke Portion SPAM dazu


----------



## SahnebrotRider (13. August 2006)

Och Kinners ...


----------



## SahnebrotRider (23. August 2006)

Ich bin mal so frei Grüße vom Flo (ohne sein Wissen) auszurichten.

Grüße.






Oi.


----------



## Masira (23. August 2006)

was soll das bild hier? hat das irgendwas mit street aktion zu tun???

  das käme von dir wenn ich sowas posten würde


----------



## SahnebrotRider (23. August 2006)

Wer zur Hölle ist das?! 

(Zur Erklärung - weil ich nciht als engstirnig dastehen möchte: Flo ist ein Streeter [ExBayreuther]; das Rad im Hintergrund ist ein StreetRad; die Verletzung ist eine Street/Park-Verletzung ... )

Du allerdings gehst mir extremst auf den Sack. Ich meine: ich kenne dich nicht; deine Beiträge sind Müll; und dann zickst du noch rum!? Spiel doch wo du wohnst!


----------



## decolocsta (23. August 2006)

Ganz großes Kino......  *michkugelvorlachen*

hatten schon lange keinen kleinkrieg mehr....


----------



## SahnebrotRider (23. August 2006)

Krieg? Ich betrachte die Angelegenheit als erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (24. August 2006)

decolocsta schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz großes Kino......  *michkugelvorlachen*
> 
> hatten schon lange keinen kleinkrieg mehr....



na dann hat wenigstens einer spaß  
sahnebrotrider mutiert zu chickenfeed  oh man, ruhig bleiben, ich bin mir sicher deine posts waren auf den letzten 58 seiten auch nicht immer wichtig. 

und wegen meinem post zu deinem bild muss ich sagen sry, ich hab dich mit chicken verwechselt xD


----------

